# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Forentreff in und um Fahrdorf an der Schlei um den 12. September 2015

## Hartmut S

Lieber Ralf, Konrad und Harald!

Ich habe einmal ein neues Thema erstellt, damit sich hier viele Forum-Teilnehmer in den nächsten Monaten anmelden können.

Wir sind dabei!

Gruss
Hartmut

ursprünglicher thread hier:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...-2501-m/page13

----------


## Hvielemi

> Lieber Ralf, Konrad und Harald!


Nicht dreie, sondern die Gesamtheit des Forums solltest Du ansprechen.
Aus deiner Initiative schliesse ich, dass Du dich an der Organisation
massgeblich beteiligen wirst.  ... mit Brigittes Hilfe?

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## klaus42

Hallo Hartmut,
als Betroffener, regeläßiger Forumleser etc. bin ich an dem Treffen Fahrdorf im August/September d.J. interessiert. Was muß ich tun, um auf die Teilnehmerliste zu kommen?
Gruss
klaus42

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Was muß ich tun, um auf die Teilnehmerliste zu kommen?


 Nichts mußt Du tun, Du bist schon dabei, genauso wie ich dabei sein werde.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Was muß ich tun, um auf die Teilnehmerliste zu kommen?


Auf dem Säntis hatte ich keine "Teilnehmerliste" geführt. Es war eine offene Veranstaltung,
und (fast) die ganze Korrespondenz wurde offen über das Forum geführt.
Weil aber die letzte Seilbahn schon um 18:30 den Gipfel verlässt, habe ich den 
Teilnehmern empfohlen, sich im Berggasthaus ein Zimmer zu nehmen. Natürlich
wäre auch ein Biwak auf dem Gletscherchen oder auch hängend in der Nordwand
möglich gewesen, aber auf diese naheliegende Idee kam, weiss der Geier warum, 
niemand.

Weil Fahrdorf etwas einfacher zu erreichen ist als der Säntisgipfel, muss ja niemand
am Ort übernachten. Doch denke ich, die 'Organisatoren' (Hartmut, Harald?) werden 
ebenfalls einen Vorschlag machen, wo man übernachten könne, die Reservation aber 
den Teilnehmern überlassen.

Für das Abendessen wäre der Wirt wohl dankbar um Voranmeldung über die
'Organisatoren', um genügend wenig Platz reservieren zu können.

Soweit _meine_ Vorstellung von der "Teilnehmerliste", aber diesmal bin ich nicht
Organisator. Harald wandelt gegenwärtig in einer Burmesischen Pagode, wo
wohl kein WiFi für höhere Kontakte erforderlich ist.
Einfach mal zuwarten, was da kommt.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Ihr Interessenten an einem Treffen im "echten Norden" (Eigenwerbung des Landes Schleswig-Holstein  die benachbarten und nördlich von uns legenden Dänen waren darob etwas irritiert),
ich bin zwar nicht in Haralds letzte Pläne eingeweiht, aber er schrieb ja hier schon einiges. Momentan bespricht er sich wohl mit höheren Instanzen.

Mit dem unter Vorbehalt angekündigten Bootskorso auf der Schlei Ende August unter Mitwirkung meiner Boygroup
 


wird es wohl eher nichts. Der Veranstalter hat sich bisher nicht bei uns gemeldet, und wir gehen davon aus, dass er in diesem Jahr auf eine andere Gruppe zugehen wird. Für einen Gruppenabend stehen wir aber (fast) immer zur Verfügung.

In und um Fahrdorf bzw. Schleswig gibt es eine Reihe von Hotels in unterschiedlichen Preislagen, darum weiß ich nicht, was Konrad mit diesem Satz 




> Weil Fahrdorf etwas einfacher zu erreichen ist als der Säntisgipfel, *muss ja niemand am Ort übernachten*. Doch denke ich, die 'Organisatoren' (Hartmut, Harald?) werden ebenfalls einen Vorschlag machen, wo man übernachten könne, die Reservation aber den Teilnehmern überlassen.


meinen könnte. Es empfiehlt sich jedenfalls, dass Ihr Euch frühzeitig auf einen Termin einigt und dann rasch bucht. Das würde auch für gemeinsame Abendessen gelten. Die Gegend um die Schlei ist touristisch stark frequentiert. 

Ralf

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Wir würden natürlich auch wiederkommen. Allerdings mit unserem Wohnmobil, wir würden dann evtl. noch ein paar Tage dranhängen, wenn wir aus Bayern zu den Nordlichtern fahren. Ein Campingplatz oder WOMO Stellplatz mit Stromanschluß müßte natürlich in der Nähe sein. 

Der Termin wäre natürlich auch von Vorteil da wir ab und zu unsere Enkelkinder versorgen dürfen.

Liebe Grüße aus der Hersbrucker Schweiz
Manfred und Renate

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Manfred,

ein schöner Campingplatz ist an der B76 in Haddeby, zwei oder drei km von Fahrdorf entfernt, und direkt neben Odin's Biergarten, praktisch also in Walhalla.

Ralf

----------


## Carlos

Wir würden auch gerne wieder dabei sein wenn es irgendwie geht.
Wegen der großen Entfernung würden wir dann dort auch einpaar Tage zusätzlich bleiben.
Dann nehmen wir auch unsere Räder mit und machen dort noch Radturen. Da ist ja Einiges möglich.
Schau ma moi (Münchner Dialekt)
Gruß Carlos

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Danke Ralf, das wäre ja super. Jetzt muß nur noch ein Termin festgelegt werden.

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... weiß ich nicht, was Konrad mit diesem Satz 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Weil Fahrdorf etwas einfacher zu erreichen ist als der Säntisgipfel, *muss ja niemand am Ort übernachten*.
> 			
> 		
> 
> meinen könnte.


Nun, ich meinte lediglich , dass die Übernachtung auf dem Säntisgipfel 
_zwingend_ war, ein Womo etwa oder die Heimreise am Abend waren 
keine Optionen, da man dort oben eingesperrt war wie auf einem Schiff, 
das erst am nächsten Tag wieder anlegt. _Das wäre in Fahrdorf anders_.

Restaurant und Unterkunft in einem Haus oder in unmittelbarer Nähe
wären für die Rotweintrinker unter uns aber ein Muss, für die übrigen
bequem. Das gemeinsame Frühstück im Hause würde ich sehr begrüssen.
Am Wasser wäre es für die Bergler unter uns besonders attraktiv.

Ein Ständchen von Ralf's Old Boyz wär natürlich willkommen, 
am Honorar sollte das nicht scheitern.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad


PS: Wenn ich so eine Gruppe älterer Männer seh, muss ich immer 
daran denken, dass ein Drittel von denen Mitbetroffene sind ...

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin, moin,

ich bin zwar nicht der Organisator, aber ich organisiere selbstverständlich gerne.

Einen festen Termin sollten wir schon mal machen, weil tatsächlich im August Hochsaison in SH (Schleswig-Holstein) ist.

Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, dass sich hier viele anmelden, die Interesse haben, damit die ungefähre Zahl der Teilnehmer bekannt ist.
Wir müssen uns rechzeitig für einen Umtrunk anmelden.
Um die Übernachtungen kümmert sich jeder selbst.
Dazu gibt es dann aber noch später Tipps von den Nordlichtern.

Nun kommt noch der Spaß:
 Natürlich
wäre auch ein Biwak auf dem Gletscherchen oder auch hängend in der Nordwand
möglich gewesen 

Wenn du mir es vorher angeboten hättest, wären mir die Kopfschmerzen, und die Angst vor dem Gewitter (im geschl. Raum) erspart geblieben.

Nachtrag:
 Ein Ständchen von Ralf's Old Boyz wär natürlich willkommen, 
am Honorar sollte das nicht scheitern. 

Nein, denn ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten kosten Geld. Ein Hobby ist noch sehr viel teurer.

 Wenn ich so eine Gruppe älterer Männer sehe, muss ich immer 
daran denken, dass ein Drittel von denen Mitbetroffene sind ... 

Mag sein, aber der Ralf ist gesund und munter.
Wir sollten nun auch nicht wieder dein blödes Kennwort Prostata, wie damals, auf dem Säntis verwenden.  Uwe hatte sich darüber amüsiert.  Berechtigt, wie Brigitte meint *g*
Ich schlage Shantry oder Seebär vor.
Eine Gruppe, die das Bergsteigen und die See, das Meer, oder meinetwegen auch die Flüsse liebt *g*.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Klaus (A)

Meine Frau und ich sind auch sehr interessiert, an dem Fahrendorf Treffen teilzunehmen.
Was mögliche Termine anbelangt sollte vielleicht berücksichtigt werden, dass in allen Ländern ausser den beiden Südländern bis 5. Sept die Sommerferien zu Ende sind und es daher bei Terminen ab 5.Sept erheblich einfacher sein würde, Unterkünfte/Restaurants....zu finden.
Gruss      --      Klaus

----------


## Hvielemi

Per mail hat mich soeben diese Nachricht von Harald erreicht, die ich unverändert einstelle:




> bin inzwischen in Yangon und war ganz ueberrascht, dass im legendaeren KandawYi Palace, in dem ich jetzt laengere Zeit bleibe, schon beim Anklicken von www.prosta - ploetzlich der komplette Internet-Link zum Forum sichtbar wurde. Da muss also schon mal einer da gewesen sein, der auch an PCa leidet.
> Leider verweigert das Forum beim Anmelden beim Passwort. So kann ich nichts im Forum kundtun. Ich fasse mich kurz. Vielleicht bist Du so lieb und informierst das Forum, und zwar, dass  ich mich sehr ueber Deinen Bericht aus St. Gallen gefreut habe. Zum Forentreff bitte vorab nur so viel, dass wir das schon auf die Reihe bringen werden. Das ist versprochen. Ein Hamber Jung haelt immer Wort.


Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

*Der Hamburger Junge ist wieder heil in der Vorderpfalz angekommen
*
Unser Shanty-Treff hat ja dank Hartmut und Konrad schon richtig Fahrt aufgenommen. Wenn auch das Stichwort "Forentreff in und um Fahrdorf an der Schlei im August/September 2015" von mir kam, so fühle ich mich durchaus nicht als Organisator dieses Treffens. Ich freue mich ganz besonders, dass sich auch Ralf indirekt als Mitgestalter in diesen von Hartmut neu eröffneten Thread eingeschaltet hat. 

In der Tat sollte man den Termin wohl für September festlegen. Ideal wäre natürlich, wenn die Räumlichkeiten für das Auftreten der Shanty-Sänger von Fahrdorf - http://www.shanty-saenger-fahrdorf-online.de/ ausreichend Platz bieten würden, um auch eine Gruppe von möglicherweise mehr als 30 Forumsfreunden mit ihren Frauen aufzunehmen. Wenn dann nach den musikalischen Darbietungen später auch das Abendessen gemeinsam eingenommen werden könnte, wäre das eine wahrlich willkommene Abrundung. Für Unterkunft sollte jeder selbst Sorge tragen, sich also rechtzeitig anmelden. Ich habe telefonisch mit Ralf Kontakt aufgenommen. Den Termin würde Ralf mit seiner Shanty-Truppe noch abstimmen. Ich freue mich auf ein Wiedersehen mit den Säntis-Fans und auf viele neue Teilnehmer. Um einen Überblick auf die zu erwartenden Forumsbenutzer zu bekommen, schlage ich vor, dass jeder, der noch nicht sein Interesse bekundet hat, dass nach Terminbekanntgabe noch tun sollte.

Nachfolgend noch einmal Auszüge aus meinem Beitrag vom 10.3.2015, die ich nach Hinweisen von Ralf eingestellt hatte:

Es gibt in Fahrdorf einige Hotels. Mitten im Dorf das Hotel an der Schlei. Schräg gegenüber ist das Restaurant Altes Fährhaus und ein paar Kilometer von Fahrdorf auf der B 76 in Richtung Schleswig ist "Odins Biergarten", wo man sehr gut essen kann, auch Schleswig-Holsteinische Spezialitäten. Von Odins Biergarten gerade über die Straße kommt man zum Wikingermuseum Haithabu, und von dort ebenfalls zu Fuß zu den nachgebauten Wikingerhäusern. Beides ist ein Muss, wenn wir schon mal in der Gegend sind.

*"Viel mehr als unsere Fähigkeiten sind es unsere Entscheidungen, die zeigen, wer wir wirklich sind"*
(Joanne K. Rowling) 

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Die Argumente von Klaus sind verständlich.
Wir sollten aber nicht vergessen, dass es im Norden, im September schon ein wenig ungemütlich werden könnte.

Schon manchesmal wurde in der Vergangenheit, wegen Stürme und Unwetter, die Saison im Norden vorzeitig beendet.


Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

*Terminfestlegung
*
Nach einem mit Ralf geführten Telefonat ist für* Samstag 12. September 2015* der Auftritt  der Shanty-Sänger Fahrdorf  für die Forumsbenutzer vorgesehen.

Je nach Kopfzahl der anreisenden Teilnehmer kämen die folgenden Lokalitäten in Betracht:

das Alte Fährhaus in Fahrdorf http://www.altes-faehrhaus.de/
Odins Biergarten in Haddeby http://www.odins-haddeby.de/ 
Café/Restaurant Quellental in Selk http://www.quellental-selk.de/starts...tartseite.html
das Hotelrestaurant Waldschlösschen in Schleswig http://www.hotel-waldschloesschen.de/ 

Bei allen empfiehlt es sich, frühzeitig zu reservieren!

Das gilt insbesondere auch für die Zimmerreservierung, die individuell vorgenommen werden sollte.

Ich selbst habe mir eben für den 11.9.2015 und Abreise am 13.9.2015 im Hotel an der Schlei - Dorfstraße 44 - 24857 Fahrdorf ein Doppelzimmer zum Preise von 80  incl. Frühstück reservieren lassen. E-Mail: info@hotelanderschlei.de - 

Das Hotel verfügt über 29 Zimmer, wie ich eben am Telefon erfahren habe. Für unruhige Schläfer lassen sich die Doppelbetten auseinanderschieben

Tel.: +49 (0) 4621/38 000 
Fax: +49 (0) 4621/38 00 38 

Das Hotel hat kein Restaurant. Das Abendessen könnte aber im gegenüber liegendem Alten Fährhaus eingenommen werden, in dem dann möglicherweise auch die Shanty-Sänger auftreten würden.

Sicher gäbe es dann im Alten Fährhaus noch ausreichende Möglichkeiten für das Auftreten von Konrad mit seinem legendären Alphorn.

Wir freuen uns auf weitere Teilnehmer.

*"Alle Lebewesen außer den Menschen wissen, dass der Hauptzweck des Lebens darin besteht, es zu genießen"*
(Samuel Butler)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Harald

Dein oberster Link führt zum alten Fährhaus in Plön. 
Auch hübsch, aber gewiss nicht gemeint.

Besser:
http://www.altes-faehrhaus-fahrdorf.de

So ein Alphorn ist eine lange Sache, geht also nicht ins Fluggepäck. 
Es wird also einmal mehr nichts mit meinem virtuosen Tuten. 
Das letzte mal war die Ausrede,  der Säntis sei zu hoch,
 um das sperrige Fichtenrohr raufzutragen. 
Ralfs Akkordeon und die Kehlen seiner Shanty-Jungs werden
musikalisch vollkommen ausreichen. Wenn es genehm ist, werde ich
als musikalischen Beitrag den einen oder anderen Refrain mitgröhlen, 
wozu ich als ehemaliges Mitglied eines Kammerchors durchaus
befähigt bin.

Ich freu mich auf das Wiedersehen und das Kennenlernen 
neuer Mitbetroffener samt Partnerinnen oder Partnern.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad,

die 4 ersten Links hatte ich heute früh ungeprüft von Ralf übernommen. Asche auf mein Haupt. Bis nach Plön wäre schon'n büschen zu weit weg gewesen, um zum Abendessen nach den Shanty Gesängen noch hinzufahren. Hab also Dank für Deine Richtigstellung. Ich werde Dich mit Deinem Gesang mit bester Stimmlage unterstützen, und zwar nicht nur beim Refrain, wobei ich das nach Dudenschreibweise nicht als grölen empfinden würde. Sicher gibt es auch Zugaben von Ralfs Shanty-Sängern, die vielleicht vom lauschenden und zuschauenden Forumspublikum erbeten würden. Mir jedenfalls würde wohl noch was einfallen.

*"Das Glück besteht darin, dass man da steht, wo man seiner Natur nach hingehört; selbst die Tugend und die Moralfrage verblasst daneben"*
(Theodor Fontane)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Frank1958

Hallo an alle, das hört sich alles sehr gut an. Deshalb melde ich mich einfach mal an. Freue mich auch Euch alle mal kennen zu lernen. Ich werde wohl alleine erscheinen, da mein Schatz in diesem Zeitraum im Ausland weilt.  Lg Frank

----------


## RalfDm

@ Konrad: Danke für die Korrektur - da war ich wohl nicht ganz bei der Sache. Apropos Gröhlen: Bitte nicht – wir tun es nicht und wir bitten auch darum, dass die Zuhörer es nicht tun. Mit*singen* gerne!
Unser "Menü" gibt es hier: http://www.shanty-saenger-fahrdorf-o...e-shantys.html, falls à l carte gesungen werden soll, sonst suchen wir eine passende Zusammenstellung von ca. 16 (2 x 8 mit einer Pause dazwischen) Liedern aus (empfohlen). Ein, zwei Zugaben sind im Preis mit inbegriffen.

@ Harald: Nein, die Asche gehört auf mein Haupt, siehe oben. 

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mit*singen* gerne!


Ja gerne, daher auch mein Hinweis auf den Kammerchor.
Etwas schwungvoller als ein "Ave Crux" wird es wohl werden?

Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

> Etwas schwungvoller als ein "Ave Crux" wird es wohl werden?


Ich wage die Behauptung, dass selbst unsere schwermütigsten Lieder um einiges schwungvoller sind. Es waren ja Lieder, die bis in die 1920er, -30er Jahre hinein auf den großen Segelschiff

entweder zu rhythmisch zu verrichtender Arbeit [Anker lichten, Segel setzen, Bilge lenzen (eingedrungenes Wasser aus dem Bauch des hölzernen Schiffes pumpen - eine verhasste Tätigkeit)]
oderin einer MP3-Player-losen Zeit zur eigenen Unterhaltung und Freizeitgestaltung 
gesungen wurden.

Ralf

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Harald, liebe Peggy,

es freut uns das Ihr wieder gesund und mit so vielen schönen Eindrücken zurück in Deutschland angekommen seid. Wir kommen natürlich mit unseren WoMo. Es wäre schön wenn
Ralf uns mitteilen könnte ob der Campingplatz in der  Nähe des Auftrittortes der Shanty-Sänger liegt. 

Grüße aus der kalten Hersbrucker Schweiz
Manfred und Renate

----------


## Hvielemi

Das, lieber Manfred, kommt drauf an, wo wir uns treffen.
Ist es im 'Odin's Haddeby', liegt der Campingplatz Haitabu unmittelbar
nebenan. Treffen wir uns im 'Alten Fährhaus' Fahrdorf, sind es zu
Fuss 22 Minuten zu gehen, sagt mein Navi.

Ich will hier nicht verhehlen, dass mir von den Webseiten her das
Odin's besser gefällt, was dann wiederum den Fussweg zum Hotel,
in dem Harald gebucht hat, auf 22 min ansteigen liesse.

Was das Kulinarische angeht, nehm ich mal an, dass Ralf den Überblick hat. 
Ich würde regionale Küche einer international ausgerichteten vorziehen.
War Odin nicht dieser Wikingergott mit diesem Hammer, der Leberzirrhose
und Prostatakrebs zertrümmerte, wenn man nur genug Met gesoffen
hatte? Vielleicht kennt man das passende Rezept noch in dem alten
Landgasthof ;-))

Let the good times roll!
Konrad


PS für Alle, die etwas in Sorge um mich waren:
Heute ab ich, etwas zögerlich zwar, mein Frühstück gegessen und auch
behalten können. Gruss aus den nasskalt-stürmischen Voralpen.

----------


## Hartmut S

hallo manfred,

wir reisen mit unserem campingwagen an.
somit haben wir ein auto, welches wir für den transit nutzen können.
wir sollten den campingplatz, den ralf vorgeschlagen hatte, zeitig buchen.
für helmut packe ich das vorzelt ein. der ist ja nicht anspruchsvoll  :L&auml;cheln: 

hallo frank, es freut uns, dass du auch dabei bist.
lieben gruss an M.

hallo konrad,



> Ich würde regionale Küche einer international ausgerichteten vorziehen


hoffentlich weisst du, was du schreibst?!
aal und matjesheringe mit pellkartoffeln . . . . . 
das passt nicht zum wein. sodbrennen ist vorprogrammiert.
. . eher zum kühlen bier aus dem norden  :L&auml;cheln: 

hallo harald, kommst du mit deinem schlauchboot  :L&auml;cheln: 
es könnte klappen, wenn du ab hamburg anreist. einen liegeplatz könnte ich dir organisieren. 

schöne bilder, die du mitgebracht hast.
als seemann hätte ich da aber ein wenig "bammel", was die küche betrifft.
die futtern dort ja auch mal etwas exotisches. *g*
wir seeleute hatten damals diese küche immer gemieden.
wir liebten katze und hund, und auch die kakerlaken.
ist es heute anders, oder wird es nur besser promotet?

gruss Hartmut

----------


## RalfDm

> War Odin nicht dieser Wikingergott mit diesem Hammer, der Leberzirrhose und Prostatakrebs zertrümmerte, wenn man nur genug Met gesoffen
> hatte? Vielleicht kennt man das passende Rezept noch in dem alten Landgasthof ;-))


Ich fürchte, Konrad, dass Du diesbezüglich noch etwas Nachhilfe wirst nehmen müssen, bevor Du Dich in Odins Gefilde vorwagst. Der Gott, den Du beschreibst, der mit dem Mjölnir (Zermalmer), dem Hammer, das war Thor, bei den Südgermanen Donar, und nach ihm ist bei uns der Donnerstag benannt, bei den Engländern Thursday, bei den Schweden/Dänen/Norwegern Torsdag. 
Odin, bei den Südgermanen Wodan  das "W" haben die Nordgermanen aufgrund einer Lautverschiebung irgendwann unter den Tisch fallen lassen  war Thors Vater, der mit dem einen Auge. Das andere hatte er geopfert, um Weisheit zu erlangen. Nach Odin/Wodan ist bei den meisten germanischen Völkern der Tag benannt, der bei uns "Mittwoch" heißt: Schwedisch/Dänisch/Norwegisch Onsdag, Englisch Wednesday, Niederländisch Woensdag  Du siehst, die alten Götter sind noch quicklebendig unter uns, und man tut gut daran, sich gut mit ihnen zu stellen und sie nicht mit Unwissenheit zu erzürnen. 
Wenn Du aber das vorstehend Aufgeführte hersagen kannst, wirst Du hier wohl geduldet werden.
Die Größe der Gaststätte bzw. des separaten Raumes hängt zunächst mal davon ab, wieviele Ihr sein werdet, und das bitte ich als Nächstes zu klären (wer macht's?), vielleicht mit einem Redaktionsschluss, damit Klarheit besteht. Dann sollte ein geeigneter Raum (den ich dann vorschlagen würde) rechtzeitig gebucht werden, und ich würde darum bitten, dass dies ebenfalls einer von Euch übernimmt, der dann für die betreffende Gaststätte der Ansprech- und Zahlpartner ist.
Die Shantysänger Fahrdorf sind für den 12.9. abends gebucht.
Lass Dich im Übrigen von Hartmut nicht ins Bockshorn jagen, es gibt auch noch andere Gerichte außer Matjes mit Pellkartoffeln bei uns (wovon ich aber keineswegs abraten würde, das was man hierzulande bekommt ist kein Vergleich mit der grauen Masse, die einem im Süden als "Matjes" serviert wird). Im Angebot sind ggf. Steak vom freilebenden Angus-Rind, Schnitzel vom glücklichen Angelner Sattelschwein, frischer Dorsch aus der Ostsee, Krabben aus der Nordsee und diverses mehr Regionales und Saisonales, was man jetzt im Frühjahr noch nicht unbedingt auf der Speisekarte findet.

Ralf

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Grüß Dich Hartmut,

das wäre ja super wenn Ihr mit dem Wohnwagen kommt. Dann melden wir uns schon mal für den Transit zum Lokal an. Wenn alles Stich und Hiebfest ist, melden wir uns 
beim Camping HAITHABU an. Wie Ralf schreibt sollte doch ein Organisator gefunden werden. Wir kommen wahrscheinlich ein paar Tage früher und bleiben dafür ein paar
Tage länger, ist ja eine sehr weite Anfahrt zu den Nordlichtern..............

Gib mir bitte Bescheid. Danke.

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Hallo Konrad,

da Du ja schon Alles so gut ausgekundschaftet hast und am Säntis alles so gut organisiert war, wie wärs mit der Leitung. Eine Maß Bier von uns (oder auch Frankenwein 
sind Dir gewiss)

Manfred

----------


## Hvielemi

Nein, lieber Manfred, diesmal bin ich Teilnehmer.

Auf dem Säntis hab ich nichts organisiert, ausser dass ein Jeder sein Zimmer selbst
reservieren möge und wähle ob er kraxeln oder schweben wolle. Zustande kam das 
Ganze spontan, weil Carlos den Wunsch geäussert hatte, mal wieder den Berg zu besteigen. 
Wie erinnerlich brauchte ich keinen Rappen bzw. Cent in die Hand zu nehmen. 
Gegessen wurde von der Karte. Musikalische Umrahmung und Fachvortrag fielen dem
Umstand zum Opfer, dass Referent und Alphornbläserin bis Montag-Vormittag auf dem Berg 
eingesperrt gewesen wären, da die Schwebebahn nachts nicht fährt.

In Fahrdorf werden Unterkunft und Restaurant getrennt sein, es bedarf also der Sammlung 
von Anmeldungen, sodass der Wirt einen genügend grossen Tisch oder Raum zur
Verfügung stellen kann. Zudem wird das Treffen um Die Shanty-Boys herum gebaut.
Harald gab den Anstoss, Hartmut lebt nicht weit weg, und Ralf leistet bereits seinen guten
Teil zur Organisation.


Ich freue mich auf ein gelingendes Wiedersehen und darauf, auch neue Gesichter
kennenlernen zu dürfen. Wenn mir vergönnt ist, 2016 ein weiteres Treffen im Süden
zu organisieren, tu ich das gerne, doch denke ich, dann wäre wohl eher mal die
Mitte dran. Warum nicht in der Pension Haunrat!?

Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS@Ralf:
Könntest Du den Titel des Themas bitte auf das nun bestimmte Datum umstellen? Danke.

----------


## RalfDm

> Könntest Du den Titel des Themas bitte auf das nun bestimmte Datum umstellen?


Hallo Konrad,

ist geschehen, wobei mir Eure genauen An- und Abreisetage noch nicht klar sind.

Ralf

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin alle Zusammen,
hallo lieber Manfred,




> Hartmut lebt nicht weit weg


Hartmut ist ab 18.04 in Spanien auf seinem Boot.
Jörg, mein letzter Schwager, der hier und dort hilft, liegt mit einem leichten Schlaganfall in der REHA-Klinik B. Segeberg.
Momentan haben wir Stress ohne Ende.

Manfred, wir melden uns dort in Camping HAITHABU in den nächten Tagen an.
Ich schau einmal, wo es genau liegt, und wer der Ansprechpartner ist.

Der Transport ist gewährleistet *g*
Wir bleiben dann auch noch einen Tag länger, oder kommen früher.
Je nachdem, wie Brigitte arbeiten muss.

Lieber Harald, kannst du es organisieren?
Wir unterstützen dich dabei, soweit es geht.
Gerne gebe ich dir meine belastete Kreditkarte. 
Soll heissen, irgendwie bekommen wir das hin.
Im September, sofort nach dem Treffen, sind wir wieder in Spanien.

Wir benötigen die ungefähre "Personenzahl", 12 + = . . . . .
Ich hoffe, es werden sich hier noch einige Leute kurzfristig anmelden.
Bis zum 20.04. sollte sich jeder gemeldet haben, der Lust und gute Laune mitbringt.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Lieber Harald, kannst du es organisieren?


Lieber Hartmut,

in meinem Thread "Reise- und Abenteuerlust ungebrochen" werde ich detailliert erläutern, warum ich eine Weile lang vom Internet ausgeschlossen war und erst seit einer knappen Stunde wieder Zugang habe, zumindest was meinen heimischen PC betrifft. Ich bedauere, dass ich mich also nun erst jetzt wieder in Sachen Shanty-Treff einschalten konnte.

Natürlich bin ich bereit, mit meinem Namen eine Reservierung an dem Veranstaltungsort vornehmen zu lassen, wo nach verbindlichem Vorliegen der Teilnehmerzahl Ralf eine Empfehlung aussprechen würde. Der also von Dir genannte letzte Termin zur dann aber verbindlichen Anmeldung, nämlich der 20. April, findet hoffentlich nicht nur meine Zustimmung.

Übrigens: wenn ich richtig gezählt habe und Konrad seine O. oder Doris mitbringt, wären wis bislang 19 Fans für Ralfs Shanty-Sänger, weil Franks Schatz am 12. September 2015 woanders Urlaub macht. LowRoads (Andis) Zustimmung habe ich vor etlichen Wochen schon am Telefon vernommen.

Jetzt harren wir der möglichen weiteren Interessenten. Für den Transport für zwei nicht so sehr beleibte Personen vom Ort des gemeinsamen Abendessens und des Auftretens der Shanty-Sänger von Fahrdorf zum von mir schon gebuchten Hotel an der Schlei , stehe ich bzw. meine Frau gern zur Verfügung.

Ich freue mich auf einen schönen Abend an der Schlei.

*"Geduld ist die Tugend der Glücklichen"*
(Baruch Benedictus de Spinoza)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Freunde,

ich werde zusammen mit meiner Frau sehr gerne nach Fahrendorf kommen; freue mich schon, Euch persönlich kennen zu lernen!
Werden schon am Donnerstag in Fahrendorf eintreffen, um per Pedelec die Schlei zu erkunden,

Klaus

----------


## RalfDm

> ich werde zusammen mit meiner Frau sehr gerne nach Fahrendorf kommen


Hallo Klaus,

schön, dass Ihr kommen wollt. Ich würde Dir allerdings dringend empfehlen, dass Du in Deinen Navi als Ziel *24857 Fahrdorf* eingibst. Ein F_ahren_dorf gibt es östlich von Hamburg, Du hättest dann für den gemeinsamen Abend allerdings eine Anfahrt von ca. 170 km.

Ansonsten ist Fahrdorf nicht schwer zu finden: Diejenigen, die aus Richtung Kiel kommen (Hartmut?) und in den Ort selbst wollen, fahren die B76 über Eckernförde und Fleckeby und nehmen die *zweite* Ausfahrt nach Fahrdorf, direkt *vor* dem an der B76 gelegenen Einkaufszentrum. Diese Straße heißt Mühlenberg. Den Mühlenberg fahrt Ihr bis zum Ende und stoßt auf die Dorfstraße. In die biegt Ihr nach links ein. Das Hotel an der Schlei kommt dann nach ca. 200 m auf der linken Seite. Wer aus Richtung Kiel kommt und zum Campingplatz Haithabu möchte, fährt auf der der B76 an Fahrdorf vorbei. Der Campingplatz liegt dann nach ca. 2 km auf der rechten Seite, unmittelbar vor "Odin's Biergarten". Wer aus Richtung Süden auf der A7 kommt, fährt bis zur Ausfahrt Schleswig/Schuby, dann Richtung Kappeln, biegt aber schon nach kurzer Zeit in Richtung Kiel ab und kommt dann auch auf die B76, aber aus der anderen Richtung, d. h. Odin's Biergarten und der Campingplatz unmittelbar dahinter kommen zuerst, dann ggf. die erste Ausfahrt nach Fahrdorf nehmen, dann seid Ihr schon auf der Dorfstraße. Das Hotel an der Schlei liegt jetzt auf der rechten Seite, gleich hinter dem Alten Fährhaus (auf der linken Seite).

Ralf

----------


## Klaus (A)

> schön, dass Ihr kommen wollt. Ich würde Dir allerdings dringend empfehlen, dass Du in Deinen Navi als Ziel *24857 Fahrdorf* eingibst. Ein F_ahren_dorf gibt es östlich von Hamburg, Du hättest dann für den gemeinsamen Abend allerdings eine Anfahrt von ca. 170 km.


Grüsse Dich Ralf,

danke für die Klarstellung! Mir ist natürlich vollkommen klar, wo Fahrdorf an der Schlei und Fahrendorf bei Hamburg liegt.
Du wirst es nicht glauben: Ich bin z.Zt. auf Besuch bei meiner Tochter in Fahrendorf bei Hamburg!!!
Das erklärt vielleicht meine Schusseligkeit!

Schöne Feiertage,
Klaus

----------


## Isbjørn

Für die Freunde Odins und zur Einstimmung auf die Septembersause in Fahrdorf :
Karfreitag um 20.15 im NDR : Landpartie  Ostern an der Schlei

Alternativ (oder zwischendurch) auf Phoenix : Der Untergang Haithabus

Knut

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Knut,
wir haben diese Landpartie im NDR gestern angesehen und dadurch einen netten Einblick in die Landschaft Angeln bekommen. (guter Tipp von dir)
Stelle mir ohnehin vor den Forentreff im September zum Anlass zu nehmen, ein paar Tage dort vor oder nach dem Treffen anzuhängen um diese Gegend mit dem Rad zu erkunden und kennen zu lernen. Wenn wir schon von München diese 900 km dorthin kommen ist das durchaus sinnvoll etwas mehr daraus zu machen was übrigens auch Manfred und Renate so ähnlich geplant haben.
Bis dahin werde ich versuchen gute Tipps für die Umsetzung dieser Pläne zu bekommen. Wir sind ja begeisterte Radler und fahren gerne auch längere Strecken bis 80 km. / Also Insidertipps erwünscht !
Und noch eine Frage an die Insider : gibt es in Fahrdorf oder Umgebung auch Privatzimmer ? Habe bisher nichts endeckt.
Grüße an alle Mitleser, Carlos

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Carlos,

es gibt in der ganzen Gegend eine Fülle von Ferienwohungen und -häusern. Wende Dich am besten an diese Adresse:

http://www.ostseefjordschlei.de/ 

Dort bekommst Du auch einen Radwanderführer. Aber Vorsicht! Die Gegend hat Suchtfaktor. Meine Frau und ich (damals wohnhaft in Südhessen) wollten im Sommer 2006 nur ganz unschuldig mal hier Urlaub machen, weil wir die Gegend (Angeln, Schwansen, Schlei) noch nicht kannten. Am Ende desselben Jahres kauften wir uns hier unseren Altersruhesitz, wohnen seitdem hier und haben den Schritt nie bereut.

Ralf

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Grüß Dich Ralf,

es kommt langsam Bewegung ins Forentreffen in Fahrdorf an der Schlei. Außer den jungen (alten) Bekannten freut es uns das aus Neue dazukommen. Wir werden uns
demnächst beim Camping Haithabu anmelden. Egal wo dann der Auftritt der Shanty-Sänger Stattfindet. Wir freuen uns schon sehr darauf. Zumal der Transit vom Campingplatz durch Hartmut gesichert ist.

Müssen wir Seemannskleidung tragen oder können wir auch im Dirndel  und Krachlederner kommen?? (Grins-Grins)

Liebe Ostergrüsse bei herrlicher Abendsonne aus der Hersbrucker Schweiz

Manfred

----------


## RalfDm

> Müssen wir Seemannskleidung tragen oder können wir auch im Dirndel  und Krachlederner kommen?? (Grins-Grins)


Es wird sicher keine Kleiderordnung geben, aber einige trockene (eben typisch norddeutsche) Bemerkungen würdet Ihr schon in Kauf nehmen müssen, wenn Ihr in Dirndl und Krachlederner daherkämt. Wir haben einen Moderator (Fiete), der das ganz hervorragend beherrscht, auf Hochdeutsch un op Platt. 

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin, moin Forumsfreunde,

inzwischen habe ich ich mich auch noch ein wenig kundig gemacht und präsentiere nachfolgend zwei Möglichkeiten für das erste gemeinsame Abendessen:

Speisekarte Odins Haddeby:

http://www.odins-haddeby.de/download...peisekarte.pdf

Und hier noch die Weinkarte:

http://www.odins-haddeby.de/downloads/weinkarte.pdf

Speisekarte Altes Fährhaus-Fahrdorf:

http://www.altes-faehrhaus-fahrdorf....0-03-2015n.pdf

Und hier noch die Getränkekarte, die Weinkarte zeigte "not found" an:

http://www.altes-faehrhaus-fahrdorf..../getraenke.pdf

Wegen der Forumsfreunde, die den Campinplatz ansteuern und wegen der erfreulichen Speisen- und Getränkekarte incl. Weinkarte, würde ich schon heute Odins Haddeby zum Abendessen und auch für das Auftreten der Shanty Sänger von Fahrdorf vorschlagen.


*"Am ärmsten ist der Mensch, der keine Aufgabe hat"*
(Albert Schweitzer)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> ...würde ich schon heute Odins Haddeby zum Abendessen und auch für das Auftreten der Shanty Sänger von Fahrdorf vorschlagen.


Damit, lieber Harald, sind wir schon Zwei, hatte ich doch in Beitrag #25 geschrieben:



> Ich will hier nicht verhehlen, dass mir von den Webseiten her das
> Odin's besser gefällt, was dann wiederum den Fussweg zum Hotel,
> in dem Harald gebucht hat, auf 22 min ansteigen liesse.


Ich stelle mir vor, dass man sich etwa zur Kaffeezeit  trifft,
und dann gemeinsam zu einem Spaziergang längs der tosenden Schlei-Wasserfälle
aufbricht. Ob man sich dann tags darauf zum Frühstück oder danach noch einmal
treffe, wird dann wohl im Verlaufe des Samstages gefunden werden. Es sei denn,
der Organisator (Bitte wer?) mache im Vorfeld konkrete Vorschläge.

Bei mildem Wetter könnte man den Gesang wohl nach draussen, etwa ans nahe
Schleiufer verlegen?

Da unsere Anreise sehr weit ist, stellen wir uns vor, noch einige Tage in der Region
zu bleiben. Auch das könnte gerne zeitweise mit Forenfreunden geteilt werden.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Briele

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

schon klar, dass man sich hier nicht meldet um wichtig mitzuteilen dass man eher nicht kommen wird. Aber da wir für das letzte Treffen  so extraliebe Einladungen erhalten haben, ich unlängst die ferne Oslo-Destination meinte anmerken zu müssen, mache ich es jetzt doch:
Also wir  werden es vermutlich nicht packen. Es würde bedeuten mehr als 1000km in den Norden zu fahren, dann wieder zurück in den Süden, um sich zwei Wochen später wieder gen Norden zu bewegen. Ich fürchte dafür sind wir zu alt und zu bequem. Schade ist es allemal. Vielleicht klappt ja das eine oder andere angedachte “Einzeltreffen”.

Alles Liebe für Euch
Rastaman und Briele

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Freunde,

auch wir stehen gerne für einen zusätzlichen Shuttle zur Verfügung.

Wir haben heute für den 11.09.  13.09.2015, den Campingplatz online gebucht.
Alle die interesse an eine naturfreundliche Übernachtung haben, mögen sich hier direkt anmelden.
http://www.campingplatz-haithabu.de/buchung.php#mark

Dort gibt es auch feste Unterkünfte, die rechzeitig gebucht werden müssten.
Einen Fahrradverleiher kundschafte ich noch aus.

Wir reisen mit 2 kleinen Hündchen und Brigittes Bruder an, der dann auf dem Campingplatz auf die Hunde aufpasst.
Harald könnte mit seinem alten Schlauchboot anreisen. Einen Steg halte ich frei.

Die Idee, dort einmal vorher hinzufahren, und die schönen Speisen zu kosten, ist gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Als ich das Wort Labskaus auf der Speisekarte sah, lief mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen.
Wir hatten es hier regelmäßig gegessen. In der letzten Zeit ein wenig vergessen.

Heute gibt es Nordsee Muscheln von Lidl, verbunden mit einem einfachen nordischen Seemanns-Rezept.
¼ l Olivenöl, 2 Knoblauch, 1 Zwiebel und Pfeffer.
Deckel zu, und 20 Minuten aufkochen. - das wars.
Harald könnte ja die Speise mit einem Schuss Wein veredeln.

*@ Briele*, nun haben wir für Euch das Treffen extra in den Norden verlegt,
und nun seid ihr nicht dabei?
"Wat nu"?, wie der Norddeutsch so sagt.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Harald könnte mit seinem alten Schlauchboot anreisen. Einen Steg halte ich frei.


Hallo, alter Seemann,

dass Du das immer noch im Hinterkopf hast. Junger Freund, das war vor 66 Jahren im Dezember und auf der Elbe frühmorgens vor Blankenese. Das riesige Militär-Schlauchboot war ein Geschenk der damaligen Besatzungsmacht an die Hamburger Pfadfinder. Weil wir im dichten Nebel den plötzlich auftauchenden riesigen Ozeandampfer erst reichlich spät bemerkten, mussten wir alle über Bord springen und um unser Leben schwimmen. Den Schweinesand konnte ich so erreichen und wurde nach einem erneutem Sprung ins kalte Wasser schließlich von einer braven Bauersfrau im Alten Land mit warmen Decken und an einem gemauerten Kamin sitzend versorgt. Schlauchbootfahren war nie mein Ding, und ich bin auch nie wieder in ein solches hineingestiegen.

Das beste Labskaus gab es in Hamburg in einer pikfeinen kleinen Stube mit nur 12 Sitzplätzen in der Nähe vom Hotel Atlantic. Besitzer und gleichzeitg Koch war ein ehemaliger alter Schiffskoch. Ohne lange vorher zu reservieren, gab es keine Chance auf ein Essen.

Muscheln habe ich noch nie in meinem Leben angerührt, wobei meine Frau mir mal ungefragt eine Jacobsmuschel untergejubelt hat. Und den kostbaren Wein, wäre dann wohl Weißwein, über die Muscheln gießen, käme mir nicht in den Sinn. Na ja, wird schon jeder satt werden.

*"Halte dich an das Schöne! Vom Schönen lebt das Gute im Menschen"*
(Ernst von Feuchtersleben)

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Moin,

über Labskaus für alle vor den Shantys habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Den besten Labskaus bisher habe ich im Schülper Krog in Schülp bei Rendsburg gegessen. Da hatte der Wirt genau dies mal arrangiert – zuerst Labskaus, und als alle fertig waren mit Essen gab's Shantys. Das war ein sehr erfolgreicher Abend für uns, das Publikum ging richtig mit. Traut Ihr Euch? Dann würde ich in Odin's Biergarten und im Alten Fährhaus mal nachfragen, ob die das für Euch machen können. Der Koch sollte schon mal Labskaus gemacht haben.

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Ralf

Als Alpen- und Lappländer kenn ich zwar das Wort "Labskaus", hab mir 
darunter immer so eine schwerverdauliche Dauerpampe aus einem fauligen 
Fass an Bord von Windjammern und Seelenverkäufern vorgestellt.

Wikipedia bestätigt meinen Verdacht:



> Da auf Segelschiffen für jeden Matrosen Pökelfleisch zur vorgeschriebenen Ration gehörte, die Seeleute aber durch vom Skorbut schmerzende Zähne oft keine feste Nahrung essen konnten, wurde die Portion kleingehackt und püriert. Da zudem die Qualität der Nahrungsmittel mit zunehmender Länge der Reise litt, konnte damit auch minderwertiges Material kaschiert werden.


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Skorbut auch nördlich des Kiel-Kanals heute 
eher selten ist und dass die dortige Gastronomie nicht von Barbarei zerfressen
sei, also kein minderwertiges Material zu kaschieren habe.
Der Unterschied sei wohl ähnlich, wie beim Shanty, ob dies bei schwerer
Bordarbeit von shanghaiten Kerlen gegrölt wurde, oder von deinen
Shanty-Sängern gepflegt vorgetragen werde am sicheren Schleiufer. 

Und weil ich kulinarisch neugierig bin, sag ich 'ja gerne', vielleicht als
Amuse Bouche oder Vorspeise? 
Und wie war das mit dem Aal, der auch schon vorgeschlagen wurde?
Den Letzten pulte ich wohl vor zwanzig Jahren im polnischen Ziegenort/
Trzebiez am Oderhaff, nach geschlagener Regatta beim Hafenfest ...
Muscheln wären auch gut, Harald setzen wir dann eben auf Wasser und Brot.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hartmut, Ralf und Konrad,

laut Duden heißt es übrigens das Labskaus, und im Alten Fährhaus ist es auf der Speisekarte:

*BESONDERE EMPFEHLUNG VOM KÜCHENCHEF*
... 
Labskaus nach Art des Küchenchefs mit Spiegelei, Rollmops, Rote Beete und Senfgurke 14,60  

Also als Hauptgang würde ich das nicht bevorzugen, sehr wohl aber als Vorspeise in kleiner Portion für Senioren. Nur Wasser und Brot. Lieber Konrad, schäm Dich, mir das anzubieten. 

*"Das gute Leben ist von Liebe beseelt und vom Wissen geleitet"*
(Bertrand Russel)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Ja Ihr Lieben,

hoffentlich gibt es für die Bayern auch was anderes als Fisch zu Essen. Renate wird wahrscheinlich so ziemlich alles was nach Fisch riecht probieren. Mir passt Fisch nicht.
(Meine Oma sagte immer das passt mir nicht - kommte besser an als das mag ich nicht).

Hartmut, ich habe auch schon bei Haithabu gebucht. Vom 09.-16.09.15 nehmen die Fahrräder mit. Karl und Hilde haben auch schon anklingen lassen das sie mit den Fahrrädern kommen wollen, dann könnten wir uns vom Wind treiben lassen und die Gegend erkunden. Freuen uns schon.

Das Hotel liegt ja in der Nähe des Campingplatzes, wenn nicht ist ja der Transit durch Hartmut gesichert................

Liebe Sonnige Grüße Weiss/Blau aus der Fränkischen Schweiz

Manfred

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Manfred und R,

es freut uns, dass Ihr gebucht habt.
Der Transit ist gesichert.
Schau einmal, Harald hatte die Speisekarte bereits eingefügt.
http://www.odins-haddeby.de/download...peisekarte.pdf

Falls Ihr es nicht mögt, packe ich ein paar Dosen mit Hühnerreiseintopf ein. 
Natürlich getrennt von den Hundefutterdosen.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Dafür müsstest du mir beim Aufbau des kleinen Vorzelt helfen.
Naturlich nur mit Bayerntracht, in lederhose oder dirndl. *gg*
Liebe Landratte, diese Jacobsmuscheln mögen wir auch nicht. 
da gibt es einen großen Unterschied im Geschmack zu den Nordseemuscheln.

Vor 66 Jahren bist du mit dem Fahrrad um die halbe Welt gereist.
Ich war der Meinung, du hattes immen ein Gummiboot im Gepäck. :L&auml;cheln: 
OK, dann nehme ich ein zusätzliches Zelt mit. 

Vom "Alten Land" bekommen wir heute noch unsere Kartoffeln und Äpfel geliefert!

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Ich stelle mir vor, die Campingfraktion wird ebenfalls das in unmittelbarer
Nähe befindliche Odin's bevorzugen. Damit wären wir schon Acht bzw. vier
Paare für das Odin's.
Wer von dort noch einen Transfer auf den Campingplatz benötigte, liesse sich 
wohl besser gleich in die Ausnüchterungszelle in Schleswig verbringen.

Wer keinen Aal mag, kann ja eine extragrosse Portion Labskaus verschlingen,
oder was Teures, Feines vom Gallowayrind, das auch hier auf den Hügeln weidet.

Was die alpine Kleidung angeht, sehe ich keinen grossen Unterschied zwischen
diesen blauen Schauerleute-Jacken die die Shantysänger tragen und einem
Sennenchutteli, das man auf dem Säntis hätte erwerben können, so denn der
Laden offen gewesen wäre. Arbeitskleidung eben.
Nur die Edelweiss- und Alpenrosenstickerei am Kragen mag an der Schlei etwas
auffälliger sein als Perlenkränze oder Fischschwänze.

Vielleicht find ich ja noch meinen alten 'Elbsegler', den ich von Giglio bis ans
Nordkap trug und auch mal auf der Schlei. Den würde ich extra für
unseren Anlass ebenfalls mit einer Alpenbumenbordure dekorieren lassen.

Übermorgrn lieg ich wieder mal in der 'Röhre'.
Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

_Wer von dort noch einen Transfer auf den Campingplatz benötigte, liesse sich 
wohl besser gleich in die Ausnüchterungszelle in Schleswig verbringen_.
Lieber Konrad, verzeih mir bitte . . .
auch in der Plauderecke, vergesse ich gerne einmal, dass wir alle krank sind.

_Perlenkränze oder Fischschwänze_.
. . . tragen wir schon lange nicht mehr im Norden.

Du wirst schon irgendetwas leckeres, nach Schweizer Art zu futtern bekommen.
Es gibt dort auch Käsefondue und Raclette
Es wird zur Not aus dem Kanton Wallis eingeflogen* :L&auml;cheln: 

Übrigens, wir mussten uns auch anpassen, was das Essen in der Schweiz betraf. 
Diese Käserei, unten am Berg, konnte uns da auch nicht einstimmen.
Der Käse war uns einfach zu teuer, denn den frischen Käse bekommst du in Germany viel günstiger.
Zwar nicht frisch, aber geschmacklich gut, da das Alter vom käse nicht relevant ist.

Du könntest natürlich auch mit deinem 'Elbsegler' kommen.
Dann müsste ich aber einen Steg für dich reservieren.

Ich wünsche dir Alles Gute für morgen!

Gruss
Hartmut

*eingeflogen
Transit Hartmut  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hvielemi

Nein, Bitte keinen heissen Käse, Bitte!
Das ist bei mir ein Verlegenheitsgericht, wenn sich im Kühlschrank
nur noch ein Klotz Kääse und ein paar Kartoffeln befinden.
Der Käse sollte im übrigen nicht 'frisch' sein, sondern über viele
Monate fachgerecht gelagert.

Labskaus ist schon gut, als Vorspeise wohl, vor irgendwas Fischigem.
Ich reise keine tausend Kilometer, um dann ausgerechnet
heimatliches Fastfood zu vertilgen. Regional muss es sein!

Und: 
Den 'Elbsegler'* werd ich wohl finden, aber das Boot dazu fehlt
mir. Wie erinnerlich, hatte ich  letztes Jahr schweren Herzens
auf den Kauf des edlen Einzelstückes in Kroatien verzichtet. 
Zudem bezweifle ich, dass die Häfen an der inneren Schlei für 
2 m Tiefgang ausreichten, und Schleimünde ist weit weg.
Die Frage, ob ich uns dort oben ein Charterboot krallen solle, 
auch als Unterkunft, bleibt allerdings erstmal offen. Dazu müsste
es mir doch einiges besser gehen, als in diesen Tagen.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad


*Das ist die weniger zackige Schiffermütze als der 'Prinz Heinrich'
von Schmidt-Schnauze a.D.

----------


## RalfDm

Sorry, ich hatte diesen thread versehentlich geschlossen. War keine böse Absicht. Ich habe ihn wieder geöffnet. Ich habe nur einen Beitrag löschen wollen, der in diesem thread nichts zu suchen hatte und der mittels PN erledigt werden sollte.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ralf,

vielen Dank für die Korrektur. Der Hartmut S war schon in großer Sorge und hat mich per PN - geht manchmal schneller als per E-Mail - um einem Hinweis gebeten, weil er überzeugt war, und das kann man bestätigen, dass kein böses Wort eingestellt wurde; wenn man mal von allerlei Nonsens absieht. Aber das macht ja ein lebhaftes Forum, zumindest in der Plauderecke, aus. Einfach frisch und unbekümmert vom Hocker, so wie es einst Walter Giller umgesetzt hat. Noch immer sind wir 19 Shanty-Fans für den Auftritt der Shanty-Sänger von Fahrdorf am 12. September 2015. Wo bleibt der Zwanzigste?

*"Was ein Mensch an Gutem in die Welt hinausgibt, geht nicht verloren"*
(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Fahrdorf-Fahrer,

als Schlusstermin für die Anmeldung zum Treffen in Fahrdorf am 12. September 2015 war der 20. April festgelegt worden. Es sind also noch 7 Tage Zeit, sich anzukündigen.




> Übrigens: wenn ich richtig gezählt habe und Konrad seine O. oder Doris  mitbringt, wären wis bislang 19 Fans für Ralfs Shanty-Sänger, weil  Franks Schatz am 12. September 2015 woanders Urlaub macht. LowRoads  (Andis) Zustimmung habe ich vor etlichen Wochen schon am Telefon  vernommen.


Andi hatte leider nicht darauf geachtet, dass er wegen Terminüberschneidung nun doch nicht wird kommen können. Es bleibt also Doris eingeschlossen zunächst bei 17 verbindlichen Anmeldungen. 

Wir, die wir uns schon entschieden haben, würden uns freuen, noch weitere Forumsbenutzer in Fahrdorf begrüßen zu können.

*"Wohin auch immer wir reisen, wir suchen, wovon wir träumen, und finden doch stets nur uns selbst"*
(Günter Kunert)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Harald,

nun mach doch Deine Leseempfehlung nicht so groß.
Das nervt gewaltig!

*Das Forum / die User müssten viel weniger Seiten aufschlagen, wenn du deine Empfehlungen normal schreibst.
Meinetwegen auch in Fett. Das reicht dann aber auch.
(*so wie dieses*!)
**Du kannst es zur Not auch "farblich" gestalten.*

Deine schönen Bilder sind auch viel zu groß.
Nicht jeder hat so ein schnelles Internet!
Es dauert bei manchen ewig, bis man dein Bäuchlein sehen kann *g*
Wie das mit den Bildern hochladen geht, hatte ich dir auch schon geschrieben (jeg-format, nicht bmp)

Was die Anmeldung für Fahrdorf betrifft, so ist es bei uns kranken spekulativ.
Jeder kann sich noch im "nachhinein" anmelden.
Wir können ja schon mal 4 Zimmer auf Verdacht buchen.

Lieben Gruss

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin, moin,

habs kapiert!!

P.S.: Bilder resp. Fotos werde ich hier nicht mehr einstellen. Ist wohl auch wirklich nervig, und meinen Bauch behalte ich auch lieber für mich, weil er nach über 81 Jahren auch nicht mehr so prächtig anzuschauen ist.  

*"Ich bin bis heute noch keinem Mann begegnet, wie berühmt er auch sein mochte, der nicht nach einer Anerkennung besser und einsatzfreudiger gearbeitet hatte als nach einem Tadel"*
(Charles M. Schwab)

Noch liebere Grüße

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Harald,

nun sei doch nicht gleich beleidigt.
Ich lerne doch mit meinen 63 Jahren auch noch dazu.
Irgendwie hast du mich falsch verstanden.

Auf die Bilder möchte ich nicht verzichten.
Man kann sie aber auch etwas mudgerechter einstellen., 
sodass andere auch etwas davon haben, die nicht so eine gute Internet-Verbindung haben wie wir.

Lieben Gruss

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hartmut,

warum sollte ich beleidigt sein. Seit mein PC über Firefox läuft, weil der Explorer zerschossen ist und sich nicht reparieren lässt, sind alle Buchstaben für mich nur noch kleiner als 2 oder um Größe 2 lesbar. Inzwischen habe ich nun dank Heribert, der mich auf die Taste Strg und die + Taste aufmerksam gemacht hat, für mich alles etwas größer gemacht. Dass das dann an anderer Stelle, also hier im Forum, ebenfalls so groß herüberkam, war mir nicht bewußt. Nun kann sich ja jeder und wird sich sicher jeder dieser erwähnten Tastaturen bedienen, wenn es zu klein daher kommt. In meinem PC ist aktuell wohl kein Virus zu verzeichnen, aber der Wurm drin. Übermorgen werde ich unter Mithilfe von Heribert über Teamview den PC auf Werkseinstellung herunterfahren, nachdem alle vorhandenen Daten abgespeichert wurden. Ich hoffe, dass mir das dank Heribert gelingen wird. 

Niemand hat übrigens was dagegen, wenn plötzlich in Fahrdorf noch unangemeldet Interessenten auftauchen. Der Kostenrahmen ist abgesteckt. Wir werden das sicher gemeinsam packen. Ich werde am 20.4.2015 Ralf anrufen und um seinen verbindlichen Vorschlag für die Lokalität bitten, die für bislang 17 Teilnehmer als Zuhörer und Zuschauer empfehlenswert ist.

*"Die Zeit heilt Schmerzen und Streitigkeiten, weil der Mensch sich ändert"*
(Blaise Pascal)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Isbjørn

Lieber Harald,

wer es mit über 81 Jahren schafft, am (fast) anderen Ende der Welt bei schwülwarmem Wetter barfüßig 50-cm-hohe Stufen zu bewältigen, um aus luftiger Höhe  einen grandiosen Blick auf die Schönheiten und Errungenschaften anderer Kulturen werfen zu dürfen, der sollte die bildhaften Erinnerungen daran auch in voller Auflösung und Größe interessierten Forumsmitgliedern in der Plauderecke (für die man sich auch Zeit nehmen darf) zur Verfügung stellen dürfen. Und eine 81-jährige Rotweinplauze muss auch nicht wie ein Waschbrettbauch daherkommen (ich weiß, wovon ich rede mit meinen erst 72 . . .)

Bleib im Bilde . . .

Beste Grüße aus der stürmischen Hauptstadt

Knut

----------


## Hartmut S

> wer es mit über 81 Jahren schafft, am (fast) anderen Ende der Welt bei schwülwarmem Wetter barfüßig 50-cm-hohe Stufen zu bewältigen, um aus luftiger Höhe einen grandiosen Blick auf die Schönheiten und Errungenschaften anderer Kulturen werfen zu dürfen, der sollte die bildhaften Erinnerungen daran auch in voller Auflösung und Größe interessierten Forumsmitgliedern in der Plauderecke (für die man sich auch Zeit nehmen darf) zur Verfügung stellen dürfen. Und eine 81-jährige Rotweinplauze muss auch nicht wie ein Waschbrettbauch daherkommen (ich weiß, wovon ich rede mit meinen erst 72 . . .)


Hallo Knut,
ich wusste gar nicht, dass man "dafür" 81 jahre alt sein muss!?
Schreibe es bitte einmal an mich, wenn ich 90 bin.

*Lieber Harald,
du hattes bereits in Nordkorea schwierigkeiten mit dem Internet.

Brigitte und ich, werden vor Ort sein, wenn du uns brauchst.
Wenn Heribert es nicht online schaft, sind wir da.
Die paar Kilometer schaffen wir. 
Hauptsache wir bekommen von Peggy einen Kaffee  .
(den hätte ich dann gerne auf der Terrasse oder Garten, weil ich ein leidenschaftlicher Raucher bin.)

Lieben Gruss
Hartmut
*

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Harald, liebe Mitstreiter,

wir möchten unsere "Nicht Windows User" natürlich nicht mit den Tastatureinstellungen der Windows-Betriebssysteme verprellen. Trotzdem hier eine kleine Vervollständigung.

Veränderung der Schriftgrößen und Objekten (Bilder) mit den gängigen Browsern (zoomen):


Internet Explorer, Firefox, Opera, Safari für Windows Betriebsysteme: Tastenkombination "Strg und +" vergrößern, "Strg und -" verkleinern, "Strg und 0(Null)" normalSafari für die iOS Betriebssysteme von Apple: Tastenkombination "Cmd ansonsten wie bei Windows"

Da die Apple-Nutzer viel umfangreicher ihre Tastatur nutzen als wir windowslastigen "Mausschubser", mögen sie mir den Ausflug in ihre Domäne verzeihen.


Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## RalfDm

> Ich werde am 20.4.2015 Ralf anrufen und um seinen verbindlichen Vorschlag für die Lokalität bitten, die für bislang 17 Teilnehmer als Zuhörer und Zuschauer empfehlenswert ist.


Moin Harald,

dor ward nix von. Ik bün an twintigsten nich to Huus, erst wedder an dreuntwintigsten. Man ik kann Di vertellen, dat vi för unser Süngen dat Ole Fährhuus in Fahrdörp förslagen un dor ok Bescheed seggen warrn, dor geiht dat beter mit dat Süngen as bi Odin's. Sallen dat wohrhaftig nich mehr as söbentein Lüüd (Mannslüüd un Fruunslüüd) sien? Dascha man bannig wenig för en Uptreden!

Ralf

----------


## Isbjørn

Hallo Hartmut, . . . der auf Meerespiegelhöhe wandelt . . .

das wird wohl eher nichts mit der Erfüllung deines Wunsches zum 90. durch mich. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt bin ich aller Voraussicht nach bereits bei die Fische . . .
Aber vielleicht findet sich ja im Jahre 2043 ein Forumsmitglied, das dir dann in der Plauderecke zu deinem Reisebericht aus ??? bewundernde oder tröstende Worte spendet. Falls ich wider Erwarten und als medizinisches Wunder dann noch auf Erden wandeln sollte und zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch noch weiß, wie man einen Rechner oder ein dann wie auch immer geartetes Kommunikationsvehikel zum Laufen bekomme, werde ich versuchen, deinen Wunsch zu erfüllen . . .  :Blinzeln: 

Beste Grüße in den Norden
Knut

----------


## Harald_1933

> dor ward nix von. Ik bün an twintigsten nich to Huus, erst wedder an dreuntwintigsten. Man ik kann Di vertellen, dat vi för unser Süngen dat Ole Fährhuus in Fahrdörp förslagen un dor ok Bescheed seggen warrn, dor geiht dat beter mit dat Süngen as bi Odin's. Sallen dat wohrhaftig nich mehr as söbentein Lüüd (Mannslüüd un Fruunslüüd) sien? Dascha man bannig wenig för en Uptreden!


Moin Ralf,

auch am dreiundzwanzigsten können wir noch miteinander sprechen. Und wenn das Alte Fährhaus von Dir und Deinen Shanty-Sängern in Anbetracht der jetzt noch wenigen Teilnehmer bevorzugt wird, dann möchten wir dem Vorschlag folgen. Wir würden uns auch mit nur siebzehn Männern und Frauen glücklich schätzen, Euren Gesängen zuzuhören und zuzuschauen zu dürfen. Bis zum 12. September ist ja noch viel Zeit, um noch unschlüssige Aktivisten motivieren zu können. Der harte Kern der Säntis-Truppe wird rechtzeitig, also pünktlich auf der Matte stehen. 

Nach einigen Anläufen habe ich es aufgegeben, Dir in Deiner jetzt heimatlichen Platt-Version zu antworten, um mich nicht zu blamieren. Mein geläufiges Hamburger Platt, das mir mein Stiefvater für den täglichen Umgang und auch in der Schule verboten hatte, durfte ich nur dann auch damals daheim sprechen, wenn man Großvater anwesend war. Meine ganze Barmbecker, Eppendorfer und Wandsbecker Verwandschaft bediente sich des Plattdeutschen. In Fahrdorf präsentiere ich mal einen Witz in Plattdeutsch. 

*"Eine mächtige Flamme entsteht aus einem winzigen Funken"*
(Dante Alighieri)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

moin, moin lieber harald,
(wenn du mol in uns plattdüütsch rebeet ween büstm denn hess de oort to greuten al heurt. obers, wat meent dat? wo kümmt dat vun af?)

lieber harald,
ich glaube, ich sollte mich für das "bäuchlein" bei dir entschuldigen.
sorry, ich hatte mit dem kleinen netbook nicht die geduld zu warten, bis dein "bauchlein" aus dem wasser kam.  :L&auml;cheln: 
zumal ich gestern etwas nervös war (kein cluster), wegen der heutigen MRT-Untersuchung.

das mit dem treffen bekommen wir schon in den griff.
es ist noch zeit . . . 
erst einmal treibe ich mich ab 18.04. in spanien rum.
soll ich deinen freund rainaldo grüßen?

lieber knut,
mit deinen heutigen 73 wirst du es schon schaffen, mir zum 91 ten zu gratulieren.
warum nicht? - die zeit arbeitet für uns.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> erst einmal treibe ich mich ab 18.04. in spanien rum.
> soll ich deinen freund rainaldo grüßen?


Hallo Hartmut,

lass es mal gut sein. Er möchte seine Ruhe haben der Reinhard (Reinardo), nachem er im Forum gesperrt ist. Im Schweizer Lazarus weint er sich ob des ihm nicht wohl gesonnenen Forums des BPS aus. Mit seiner Kummer gewohnten Frau Gisela hatte ich unlängst in Berlin noch telefonischen Kontakt, und auf E-Mails reagiert er nicht mehr. Wer ihm nicht zustimmt, der ist nicht mehr sein Freund. Und oftmals konnte man ihm leider nicht zustimmen. 

Dass wir das mit dem Shanty-Treff auf die Reihe bekommen, daran habe ich nicht den geringsten Zweifel.

*Das Universum kennt keine Zeit und keinen Zeitbegriff.*
(Erich von Däniken )

Gruß Harlad

----------


## Hartmut S

*ohhh . . . ,
*ich dachte, er wäre wirklich dein freund.
missverständnis!
ok,  ich habe es verstanden.
Reinhard (Reinardo), kann sich nicht melden. er hat in spanien keinen internetzugang mehr.
*rest über PN*, damit wir hier beim thema "treffen"  bleiben.

lieben gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

............................................warm heut...................

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Frank,

bei uns in Mannheim würde man sagen: Dir brennt wohl der Kittel? Oder was wolltest Du uns verdeutlichen?

*"Jeder Mensch hat seinen verborgenen Kummer, den die anderen nicht kennen, und oft nennen wir einen Menschen kühl, dabei ist er nichts anderes als niedergeschlagen"*
(Henry Wadsworth Longfellow)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Isbjørn

Hallo, Harald,

so etwas Ähnliches ging mir auch durch den Kopf, als ich diesen ziemlich sinnfreien Beitrag 'las'. Schön, dass du dich dich zu einer Antwort entschließen konntest. Muss ziemlich rumort haben in dir.

Gruß
Knut

----------


## Carlos

Beitrag # 71  von Frank 1958
 er will uns hiermit offenbar verklickern dass er unsere Diskussion hier für überflüssiges Geplänkel hält.

----------


## Frank1958

Nein dem ist nicht so lieber Carlos. Manchmal fehlt mir ne Schraube also keine Aufregung. Ich nehme alles zurück und wünsche allen schon einmal ein schönes Wochenende.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Frank,

das mit der Schraube akzeptieren wir. Wenn Du die Mutter inzwischen gefunden hast, wird es Dir wohl wieder gut gehen. Das Wochenende beginnt in der Vorderpfalz aber erst ab Freitag Nachmittag. Lass Dich nicht verdrießen. Jeder hat mal so einen blackout.

*"Der Worte sind genug gewechselt, laßt mich auch endlich Taten sehen! Indes ihr Komplimente drechselt, kann etwas Nützliches geschehen"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Frank1958

Lieber Harald, Mutter gefunden und etwas fester angezogen. Das WE fängt auch hier erst am Freitag an, für mich schon heute, deshalb der verfrühte Wunsch. Gruß Frank

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Harald,

wie es Dir nur immer einfällt. Du hast meine Bewunderung.

Liebe Grüße auch an Peggy
Manfred

----------


## Frank1958

Eine kleine Änderung hat sich ergeben, deshalb kommen wir nun doch zu zweit. Lg Frank

----------


## Harald_1933

> Eine kleine Änderung hat sich ergeben, deshalb kommen wir nun doch zu zweit. Lg Frank


Hallo Frank,

darüber freuen sich sicher alle Shanty-Fans. Klaus42 signalisierte per PN auch eine Teilnahme, wenn er eine gebuchte Reise noch umterminieren könnte. Wenn sein Schatz mitkommt, wären wir nach Adam Riese 18 Teilnehmer, denn Klaus42 hatte ich schon weiter oben miterfasst. 

*"Das Leben meistert man lächelnd oder garnicht"*
(Chinesisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

mit meinen beiden hündchen wären wir dann schon 20
die fressen aber nur steak, keinen rollmops. sie mögen die gurke nicht.

lieben gruss
von uns  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Harald_1933

> Lieber Harald,
> 
> wie es Dir nur immer einfällt. Du hast meine Bewunderung.
> 
> Liebe Grüße auch an Peggy


Lieber Manfred,

seit der Säntis-Begehung haben wir auch außerhalb des Forums Kontakt. Und das ist auch gut so. Deine Renate und Du standen da oben auf dem Säntis bzw. auf der Aussichtsplattforum unserer VIP-Übernachtungsmöglichkeit so herum und wir haben dann per handshaking herausgefunden, dass Ihr zu den von Konrad herbei gerufenen Forumsbenutzern des BPS zu zählen seid, die sich einfach mal kennen lernen wollten. Renate und besonders Du haben spontan meine Peggy ins Herz geschlossen, und Du hast immer mit ihrem eigentlichen Vornamen Margarete bei einer Diskussion für Aufregung gesorgt. Mit Margarete lässt sich nämlich Peggy nur ungern ansprechen. Inzwischen hatte Peggy Geburtstag und aus diesem Anlaß stelle ich mal den morgendlichen Ablauf vor unserer Haustür ein. Postbote da gewesen, Unmengen Blumen eingetroffen, einen Strauß nebst Telefonanruf noch in der Hand:



In Fahrdorf werden wir erneut mit Forumsfreunden zusammentreffen, was einmal mehr verdeutlichen kann, was so alles unter dem Begriff Selbsthilfe möglich ist. 

*"Versuche stets, ein Stückchen Himmel über deinem Leben frei zu halten"*
(Marcel Proust)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Harald,

einen ganz lieben Gruß an Peggy, die nun Ihren 50zigten Geburtstag hinter sich hat.

Wir haben leider nicht das Privileg, dass wir beschenkt werden.
Kinder und Enkel sind nur rein hypothetisch vorhanden.
Die Freunde sterben, oder sind bereits verstorben, obwohl wir noch jünger sind.

Ich durfte Brigittes Geburtstag hier in Spanien nur mit 2 spanischen Freunden feiern.
Blumen gibt es hier kaum, weil es in Alicante kaum einen Anbau dafür gibt.
Es regnet hier nur sehr selten.
Importe gibt es nur bei Lidl zu kaufen, die den Tag der Übergabe nicht überstehen.

Ich beneide dich!

Lieben Gruss an 
Peggy /M)
von Hartmut,der seiner Brigitte das nicht bieten kann . . . . .

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Forumsfreunde,

Ralf hat mich heute telefonisch informiert, wie er bzw. seine Shanty-Sänger sich unser Treffen am 12. September 2015 in Fahrdorf vorstellen. Weil sich bislang nur 18 Teilnehmer (Männlein und Weiblein) angemeldet haben, würden die Shanty-Sänger ihre Frauen mitbringen. Für das gemeinsam vorgesehene Abendessen im alten Fährhaus würde Labskaus serviert. Wer das nicht haben möchte, möge mir das bitte per E-Mail, also nicht hier im Forum, kund tun. Die Speisekarte ist nachfolgend erneut einzusehen:

http://www.altes-faehrhaus-fahrdorf....0-03-2015n.pdf

Natürlich kann jeder, der sich nicht für das köstliche Labkaus entscheiden kann, nach der Speisekarte sein Abendessen bestellen.

Das Abendessen ist für 18.30 Uhr vorgesehen. Danach um 19.00 Uhr würden die Shanty-Sänger von Fahrdorf für uns singen.

*"Alles Alte, soweit es den Anspruch darauf verdient hat, sollen wir lieben; aber für das Neue sollen wir eigentlich leben"*
(Theodor Fontane)

@Hartmut - Peggy ist übrigens 67 Jahre jung geworden, und die vielen Blumen und Geschenke kam meist von den Nachbarn und Freundinnen meiner Frau.

Ergänzung: Aus was besteht eigentlich Labkaus? -* hier* - nachzulesen

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

> Das Abendessen ist für 18.30 Uhr vorgesehen. Danach um 19.00 Uhr würden die Shanty-Sänger von Fahrdorf für uns singen.


Das hatte ich nicht ganz so gesagt, lieber Harald. Ich hatte gesagt, dass bei einem Beginn um 18:30 Uhr jeder Teilnehmer bis 19 Uhr _sein Essen haben würde_  ob nun Labskaus oder etwas Anderes. Wenn dann jeder mit Essen und etwaigem Dessert fertig ist, kann gesungen werden, da sind wir flexibel.
Es mag der Eine oder der Andere fragen, was unsere Damen bei einem Treffen von Prostatakrebspatienten und deren Damen zu suchen haben. Es geht darum, dass wir den Gastraum für uns haben. Aus 17 oder 18 Leuten macht ein Gastwirt noch keine geschlossene Gesellschaft, aus 45...50 schon (Ihr, wir Shantysänger und unsere Damen). Und die Sänger sind schließlich auch alle im prostatakrebsfähigen Alter.

Ralf

----------


## Hartmut S

hallo ralf, hallo harald,

wir sollten erst einmal abwarten.
ich denke, dass wir bis zum september noch etwas zeit haben.
wir können auch später noch unsere mitglieder "einsammeln" 
nur keine panik auf der titanic!
im september ist saison-ende. da wird es bestimmt noch eine saal für 25, oder mehr leute geben. eine besenkammer reicht vielleicht auch. :L&auml;cheln: 




> Es mag der Eine oder der Andere fragen, was unsere Damen bei einem Treffen von Prostatakrebspatienten und deren Damen zu suchen haben.


nein, lieber ralf, da wird wohl nimand fragen.
. . . . oder sind es sehr junge damen?  :L&auml;cheln: 
bekanntlich haben aber die damen der protata-männern keine prostata  :L&auml;cheln: 

@ lieber harald, dass du nun das alter von deiner lieben peggy verrätst finde ich nicht so schön.
ich hätte peggy auf ... na ja, - - vielleicht 58 j geschätzt. 

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hartmut,

natürlich würden wir uns freuen, wenn noch einige Forumsbenutzer am 12. September den Weg in Richtung Schlei oder besser Fahrdorf einschlagen. Sei es nun, um Shanty-Gesängen zuzuhören und auch die Sänger nebst Schifferklavier anzuschauen oder um auch mal Labskaus da zu essen, wo es fast so etwas wie ein volkstümliches Gericht ist. Die Umgebung an der Schlei würde süchtig machen. So ähnlich hatte Ralf es zum Ausdruck gebracht. Einige aus unserer Säntis-Gruppe haben ja auch schon kund getan, etliche Täge länger im Schlei-Bereich zu verweilen und per Fahrrad die schönsten Wege abzuspulen.

Per E-Mail wurde ich befragt, ob man das Essen nun 5 Monate vorher schon bestellen müsse. Natürlich nicht. Es geht mir nur um die Labskaus-Verweigerer. Bislang haben sich 2 Teilnehmer bei mir vom Labskaus-Essen abgemeldet. Na also!!

*"Wer immer motiviert bleibt, motiviert andere, sich zu motivieren wenn man einmal nicht motiviert ist"*
(Luca Moser)    

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Es geht voran*

Heute erreichte mich eine PN, dass ein Forumsmitglied sich den 12. September vorgemerkt hat, um spontan noch dazu zu stoßen. Eine feste Zusage ist ihm aber krankheitsbedingt nicht möglich. Ich würde meinen,  plötzlich noch unangemeldet erscheinende Shanty-Fans würden wir locker in dem großen Saal unterbringen können, und zusätzliche Portionen Labkaus würde der Koch auch noch zusammenbrutzeln. Lassen wir uns also überraschen.

*"Alles, was zu besitzen sich lohnt, lohnt auch, daß man darauf wartet"*
(Marilyn Monroe)

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

So, der Würfel ist gefallen, der große Gastraum mit Blick auf die Schlei im Alten Fährhaus in Fahrdorf ist für den 12. September abends für uns reserviert.

Ralf

----------


## Frank1958

Toll, wir freuen uns.................Lg

----------


## Hartmut S

Nun haben wir doch noch einen Veranstalter gefunden. :L&auml;cheln: 

*Ich freue mich auch, lieber Frank!
*Wird schon werden . . .  
Soll heissen: Es werden sich später noch viele andere Teinehmer, auch spontan melden.
Nur wenige können wegen Ihrer Gesundheit sagen, was im September 2015 sein wird.
Ich verstehe es.

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Nun haben wir doch noch einen Veranstalter gefunden.


Hallo Hartmut,

stehe auf dem Schlauch? Wieso Veranstalter? Frank hatte ich schon als Teilnehmer vereinnahmt. Oder möchte Frank auch etwas vortragen. WJ mit seiner Gitarre wäre natürlich als Zugabe, wenn die Shanty-Sänger sich vollends verausgabt haben, eine willkommene Ergänzung. Vielleicht kann er, nachdem er auf einer Schweizer Wiese für Konrad oder wen auch immer gespielt hat, der Schlei einen Besuch abstatten. 

*"Er verfehlt die Lust, weil er den Schmerz vermeiden wollte"*
(Anselm Vogt)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Wolfjanz

Zitat Harald_1933
"..Vielleicht kann er (WJ), nachdem er auf einer Schweizer Wiese für Konrad oder  wen auch immer gespielt hat, der Schlei einen Besuch abstatten.."

LIeber Harald, danke für Dein Vertrau´n, mal sehen, ob ich da noch frei bin :Blinzeln:  Schau´n wir mal :Blinzeln: ))

Ansonsten könnt Ihr ja meine Version von Hans Albers´ "Auf der Reeperbahn nachts um halb eins"  mit einem Beamer an die Wand strahlen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmxVxaXlTz4

Gruss,
WJ

----------


## Hartmut S

> Nun haben wir doch noch einen Veranstalter gefunden. . . .stehe auf dem Schlauch?


lieber harald,

damit meinte ich bootsmann ralf, unseren festmacher, der unseren termin nun festgemacht hat, nicht frank.  :L&auml;cheln: 




> LIeber Harald, danke für Dein Vertrau´n, mal sehen, ob ich da noch frei bin Schau´n wir mal))


lieber wolfgang, als seemann und altrocker stehe ich eher auf seemannslieder und rock.
ich weiss, es sind welten . . . , aber so isses.

grüsse aus
puerto de mazarron /cartagena

----------


## Harald_1933

*Wiederbelebung*

Still ruht die Schlei nun schon 25 Tage ohne Forumsaufmerksamkeit. *Hier* - hatte ich Huskie, der wohl nicht täglich das Forum besucht, einen Wink mit dem sog. Zaunpfahl zukommenlassen. Heute habe ich per PN einen direkten Versuch gestartet, Huskie für einen Besuch am 12. September 2015 nach Fahrdorf ins Alte Fährhaus zu motivieren. Schade übrigens, dass Knut schon im Juli in Richtung Nordkap startet, sonst hätte er ja auf dem Weg nach Norden son büschen frische Schlei-Luft mitnehmen können. 

*"Angenehm ist am Gegenwärtigen die Tätigkeit, am Künftigen die Hoffnung und am Vergangenen die Erinnerung"*
(Aristoteles)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Wir, meine Frau und ich, starten am 13. Juni mit einem gemieteten Wohnmobil gen Nordkap und werden über Finnland, die baltischen Staaten und Polen zurückfahren.
> Zur Begrüßung würde ich meinen Lieblingsbrandy, 1866 Gran Reserva Málaga, mit erprobter PSA-Absenkung mitbringen.


lieber knut,

schafft ihr es dennoch zum treffen, im september zu erscheinen?
deinen lieblingsbrandy würde ich gerne mit euch zusammen trinken.

falls die zeit nicht reicht, können wir den rest bei mir auf dem campingplatz vernaschen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss Hartmut

----------


## Carlos

Hallo liebe Forumsleser,
jetzt möchte ich mal das geplante Treffen am 12. September in Fahrdorf an der Schlei wieder in Erinnerung bringen und aus der Versenkung herausholen.
Gehe mal davon aus dass alles wie geplant stattfindet und mancher Forumsleser noch an eine Teilnahme denkt und mit dabei sein wird. Noch sind es bis dahin noch 10 Wochen.
Also im letzten Jahr auf dem Säntis war es ein schönes, nettes Beisammensein und ist noch nicht vergessen. Ja dann schau ma moi (Zitat Beckenbauer)
Schönes Wochenende und Grüße an alle Mitleser, Carlos aus München

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Carlos,

aus meiner Sicht gibt es keine Gruende, warum die Teilnehmer, die bislang zugesagt haben, ploetzlich nicht kommen wuerden. Es sei denn, es gibt ernsthafte gesundheitliche Probleme. Ansonsten wuerde nicht nur ich mich freuen, wenn sich doch noch einige Interessenten dazu gesellen wuerden. 

©
*Ein bisschen Freundschaft ist mir mehr wert als die Bewunderung der ganzen Welt*.




(Otto von Bismarck)

Herzliche Gruesse aus Marianske Lazne

 Harald

----------


## Huskie

Hallo Harald,

  die Option an Euren Treffen in Fahrdorf teilzunehmen muss ich aus gewichtigen Gründen ungenutzt lassen. Noch mal besten Dank für die nette Einladung und Dein Interesse an meiner Krankheitsgeschichte.

  Auch ohne den persönlichen Kontakt zu Eurer Gruppe zu haben, werde ich natürlich die informativen Beiträge der alten Forumshasen weiterhin regelmäßig und aufmerksam verfolgen, auch wenn ich mich aufgrund meiner offensichtlich sehr aus dem Rahmen fallenden Vorgehensweise und Sachlage mit eigenen Beiträgen zwangsläufig, schon aus gruppendynamisch verständlichen Gründen, sehr zurückhalte. Umso mehr sammele ich fleißig gehaltvolle Beiträge von Dir, Konrad und anderen PCa Spezialisten, die mich, im Hinblick auf evtl. noch anstehende Entscheidungen oder gar Richtungsänderungen, auf dem Laufenden halten. Nicht zuletzt fallen Deine Wort- und Bildbeiträge auch dadurch besonders auf, weil sie immer mit geflügelten Worten enden, deren oft ironisch-sarkastische Geistesblitze mich zum Weiterdenken anregen.

  Den Wind nicht ändern, aber die Segel  *r i c h t i g* setzen. Ja, lieber Aristoteles, ich habe mit Platon und dir die griechische Philosophie insofern hinter mir gelassen, weil ich mein Segel in Richtung Stoa setze. Es ist überwiegend eine Entscheidung die, in Anbetracht der immer noch enormen Überbehandlung sowie der unsicheren und widersprüchlichen Informationslage beim Prostatakrebs, mein Bauchhirn mir vorgibt, obwohl ich natürlich keine statistische Person bin sondern ein ganz konkreter Einzelfall. Bisher bin ich, wie ich meine, relativ gut damit gefahren. Die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob ich die stoische Gelassenheit, mit zunehmendem Alter und sicherlich noch ansteigenden PSA-Werten, als mehr oder weniger erfolgreiches Scheitern betrachten kann und werde. Ein Zuckerschlecken wird das sicher nicht werden, aber meine Frau und ein sehr vertrauenserweckender Palliativ*arzt* stehen an und auf meiner Seite und das ist mal eine nicht zu unterschätzende Basis für eine ohnehin immer ungewisse Zukunft.

  Herzliche Grüße und die besten Wünsche für ein gelingendes und möglichst allen Teilnehmern wohltuendes Treffen an der Schlei.

  Huskie

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Huskie,

habe mich eben sehr darueber gefreut, dass Du Wort gehalten hast, was die Ueberpruefung Deiner zeitlichen Moeglichkeiten, dem Shanty-Treffen in Fahrdorf am 12. September 2015 beizuwohnen, anbelangt. Zumindest ich werde in Gedanken und beim Leeren eines Glases bei Dir sein, nachdem es Dir gelungen ist, dem Prostatakrebs bislang ein Schnippchen zu schlagen, ohne jemals die S3 Leitlinien in Anspruch genommen zu haben. Ich wuensche Dir auf dem Weg zu Deinem vierten Stern unter www.myprostate.eu alles Gute.

**Es sind die Begegnungen mit Menschen, die das Leben lebenswert machen**
(Guy de Maupassant)

Herzliche Gruesse aus Marienbad nach einer schoenen Wanderung durch fast menschenleere Waelder.

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Huskie

Du hast über 15 Jahre eine exponentielle Steigerung deines PSA mit gelegentlichen
Bumps, die wohl auf entzündliches Geschehen zurückzuführen sind. Die 
Verdoppelungszeit lag ungefähr bei 8 Jahren und wird wohl auch weiterhin in
diesem Bereich liegen, also auf einer Geraden in der logaritmischen Grafik:
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=537&page=graphic

Labor Limbach http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verd...eit.355.0.html sagt dazu lakonisch:



> Eine PSA-Verdopplungszeit von mehr als 6 Jahren spricht gegen das Vorliegen eines Prostatakarzinoms.


Wie schön, eine nie diagnostizierte Krankheit mehr als 15 Jahre überlebt
und zudem wohl nie gehabt zu haben. Der Forentreff in Fahrdorf wird nicht 
der Letzte sein, Du wirst also noch viele Gelegenheiten haben an so einem
Treff teilzunehmen.

Willkommen, es ist ja ein Forentreff und nicht ein Kranke-Männer-Treff.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS@Carlos
Klar werden wir dabei sein, auch wenn ich zwischendurch begründete Zweifel
hatte eine solche Reise unternehmen zu können.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Willkommen, es ist ja ein Forentreff und nicht ein Kranke-Männer-Treff.


Neeeee, lieber Konrad, dieses Mal nicht!
Ich erinnere dich nur an das Kennwort: "PSA", auf dem Säntis.
Na ja, Uwe und ich hatten uns darüber amüsiert *g*

Für alle Wohnmobil-, Campingwagen- und Zelt-Freunde 
Hier ist unser Treffpunkt,  1 Tag zuvor:
http://www.campingplatz-haithabu.de/

Für Peggy u. Harald wurde ein Steg angemietet. Sie kommen mit Ihrem Schlauchboot.
Lieber Harald, Ihr könnt euch bei mir im Vorzelt, bei Jamaica Blue Mountain Kaffee oder Aldi-Wein aufwärmen (ohne smiley).

Gruss
Hartmut



(der sollte eigentlich netter lächeln - na ja * :L&auml;cheln: *)

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo, Seefahrer,

als ich das ausgeliehene riesige Militär-Schlauchboot der damals in Hamburg stationierten englischen Besatzungsstreikräfte bei Nebel auf der Elbe wegen plötzlichen Auftauchens eines Ozeanriesens verlassen musste, war ich 16 Jahre alt und Peggy gerade geboren. Mit Schlauchbooten hatte ich es danach nicht mehr so, obwohl ich bei Anlandungen in Südamerika nicht umhin kam, vom Schiff aus da Platz zu nehmen, um vor Ort etwas zu erleben. In Fahrdorf mache ich, wenn die Zeit langt, mit Peggy mal eine kleine Rundfahrt auf der Schlei, und das wird sicher ohne Schlauchboot abgespult.

Es gibt wichtige Entscheidungen!! Ralf hatte mich vorhin anlässlich eines Telefonates noch einmal gebeten, doch feststellenzulassen, wer nun mit Begeisterung am vorgesehenen* Labskausessen* teilnehmen wird. Um das Forum damit nicht zu langweilen und Nichtesser nicht mit ihrer Ablehnung zu kompromittieren, schlage ich vor, mir verbindlich bis spätestens 13. Juli 2015 mitzuteilen, was Sache ist.

*"Glücklich, wer noch mit dem Aug' der Sehnsucht sieht"
*(Robert Hamerling)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Harald:



> Es gibt wichtige Entscheidungen!! Ralf hatte mich vorhin anlässlich eines Telefonates noch einmal gebeten, doch feststellenzulassen, wer nun mit Begeisterung am vorgesehenen Labskausessen teilnehmen wird. Um das Forum damit nicht zu langweilen und Nichtesser nicht mit ihrer Ablehnung zu kompromittieren


Lieber Harald,

wie jetzt, -  über eMail oder Forum?

Trage mich einmal für *3 Personen* ein.
Das 3. Essen nehme ich später für meinen Schwager mit, der auf dem Campingplatz auf den, oder die Hund(e) aufpasst.
Ich kann es in der Mikrowelle aufwärmen.

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

*Nachtrag:*
_Ich finde es schön, dass einige Mitglieder dieses Forums nun auch etwas Humor in dieses, sonst sehr, durch unsere ernste Krankheit geprägtes Forum, gebracht haben.
Sonst wären solche Treffen wohl kaum möglich.
Ob nun einer mehr-, oder weniger betroffen ist. Der Treff ist für alle da!
Auch für die Mitglieder, die sich nicht auf  Golfplätzen,  oder in einer Marina aufhalten.

Lieber Harald, ich schlage vor, dass wir für unsere Mitglieder, die es nicht so dicke haben, eine kleine Kasse einrichten, damit niemand zu kurz kommt.
Im Sport heisst es glaube ich, sponsern_  :L&auml;cheln: 

Lieber Harald, lass dir bitte etwas einfallen, wie wir es umsetzen könnten.

Damit mich jeder zum Treffen erkennt.
So sehe ich aus . . .

----------


## Harald_1933

> wie jetzt, - über eMail oder Forum?


Hallo Steuermann,

Du scheinst Linkshänder zu sein. Zumindest drehst Du auf Deinem eingestellten Bildchen das Steuerrad mit der linken Hand. Die blaue Haube soll wohl Taubendreck aufnehmen, der sonst auf Deinen kahlen Schädel fallen würde. Aber auf dem Säntis habe ich Dich noch mit vollem Haarwuchs gesehen. 

Ob die gewünschte Bestätigung zum *Labskausessen* nun direkt per E-Mail an mich geht, weil meine E-Mail-Adresse abgespeichert wurde, oder per PN, weil jemand seine E-Mail-Adresse nicht preisgeben möchte, ist dem Labskaus wurscht. Den Termin 13. Juli 2015 bitte ich jedoch höflich einzuhalten.

Leider hat mich WJ vorgestern bei einem ersten gemütlichen Zusammensein am Ufer des Neckars, also im Maruba wissen lassen, dass er seine musikalischen Fähigkeiten gern in der näheren Umgebung von Mannheim für uns präsentieren würde, er aber für den langen Trip nach Fahrdorf keine zeitliche Abkömmlichkeit sieht. Na ja, im Jahre 2016 könnte man sich ja auch mal in der Mitte zwischen Schweiz und Deutschland treffen. Vielleicht hätte WJ ja dann einen passenden Ort und Zeitpunkt im Kopf parat.

Der Koch vom Alten Fährhaus wartet auf die Labskausbestellung für den 12.9.2015, die Ralf erst festmachen kann, wenn ihm nach Eingang aller PNs oder E-Mails an mich von mir die ziemlich genaue Portionsmenge bekannt gegeben wird. Für plötzliche Nachzügler gibt es sicher noch Nachschub aus der Küche.

P.S.: Strichliste und Namensliste eben mit 3 Strichen und und einem Namen begonnen.

*"Sage es mir, und ich werde es vergessen; zeige es mir, und ich werde es vielleicht behalten; lass es mich tun, und ich werde es können"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Anmeldungen zum Labskausessen*

Erste verbindliche E-Mails sind bei mir eingegangen.

Zur Vermeidung von Skorbut, so schrieb mir jemand, wird es sicher vorher einen frischen Salat geben. Das lässt sich sicher einrichten, denn auch für meine Frau gehört ein Salat vorher oder zum Hauptgang dazu.

*Hier* - und -* hier* - noch Infos zum Labskaus.

*"Wahre Freunde sind diejenigen, die Dich respektieren und schätzen, egal wie du aussiehst, was du tust oder wo du herkommst"*
(Jonas Pandjeli)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Man ik kann Di vertellen, dat vi för unser Süngen dat Ole Fährhuus in Fahrdörp förslagen un dor ok Bescheed seggen warrn, dor geiht dat beter mit dat Süngen as bi Odin's. Sallen dat wohrhaftig nich mehr as söbentein Lüüd (Mannslüüd un Fruunslüüd) sien? Dascha man bannig wenig för en Uptreden!
> 
> Ralf


Hallo Ralf, 

eben ging die letzte Meldung bei mir ein. Die Fakten stellen sich nun so dar: 15 Teilnehmer würden Labskaus als Hauptgang akzeptieren, wobei frischer Salat dazu oder vorher erwartet wird. 3 Teilnehmer würden lieber ala Karte bestellen.

Ich freue mich, dass das geplante Treffen am 12. September 2015 in Fahrdorf mit Deinen Shanty-Sängern unter den von Dir ergänzend geschilderten Umständen nunmehr statffinden kann. 

*"Wir bekommen mit unserer Geburt das Leben geschenkt, doch viele von uns haben noch nicht einmal das Geschenkpapier abgemacht"*
(Felice Leonardo Buscaglia) 

Beste Grüße Harald

----------


## adam 60

Guten Morgen,
eine Frage zum Forentreff : Könnte man dort auch kurzfristig daran teilnehmen ? also ohne Voranmeldung.
 das wäre für mich da in der Gastro tätig eine Option
wieviel Leute kommen denn so im Schnitt ? und kennen sich schon viele persönlich ?
lg
Adam

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Adam,

wir würden uns freuen, wenn Du plötzlich in Fahrdorf im Alten Fährhaus am 12. September zum Abendessen eintrudeln würdest.  Wir kennen uns teilweise von einem früheren Treffen auf dem Säntis. Wir waren damals, also beim ersten Forentreff etwas mehr als 10 Teilnehmer. In diesem Thread kannst Du verfolgen, wer neu hinzugekommen ist. Lass Dich also bitte nicht aufhalten auf dem Weg nach Fahrdorf, denn dort kannst Du so etwas wie ein Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl erleben, und das ist eher selten im Leben.

*Leben ist das was passiert, während du beschäftigt bist, andere Pläne zu machen.
*




John Lennon 

Gruß Harald 

 






P.S.: - hier - siehst Du unsere damalige Runde, wobei LowRoad und seine Frau nicht zu sehen sind.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Adam,

ich lese einmal wieder zwischen den Zeilen.
Nein, es gibt zum Glück bei uns keine Klickenbildung.
Nur negative und positiv geladene Teilchen, die aufeinander prallen  :L&auml;cheln: 

Es werden auch andere Mitglieder dieses Forums unangemeldet kommen.
Leider können viele nicht in die Zukunft schauen, wie deren Gesundheitszustand zum Zeitpunkt des Treffens aussieht.

Lieber Adam, wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn du dabei sein kannst.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Huskie

*Hilferuf an den Forummanager!*
*Hallo Ralf (Dm),*

  ich habe meinen Beitrag vom 12.07.2015 weiter oben - mit MS-Word erfasst und den gespeicherten Text dann in die Antwort-Schablone des Forums kopiert. Die interagierenden Programme sind  offensichtlich nicht ganz kompatibel, denn im konkreten Forumbeitrag erscheinen dann gelegentlich überflüssige Formaterläuterungen, was ich bisher nicht so tragisch fand, weil man diese überlesen konnte ohne das diese Hieroglyphen den Textinhalt beeinträchtigten . Dass aber gewisse Zeichen aus Word, wie z.B. die größer / kleiner Zeichen (<>) ganze Sätze auf dem Bildschirm verschwinden lassen bzw. im Textausdruck verstümmeln, habe ich leider erst soeben bemerkt.    

  Leider komme ich jetzt an meinen Beitrag nicht mehr heran und bitte Dich daher meinen Beitrag noch mal für meine notwendige Textkorrektur frei zu schalten. 

  Danke im Voraus für Deine Mühe.

  Gruß

  Huskie

"Drei Dinge helfen, die Mühseligkeiten des Lebens (und die Schusseligkeiten des Alters) zu ertragen. Die Hoffnung, der Schlaf und das Lachen" (Immanuel Kant)

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Huskie,

das gibt die Forumssoftware nicht her, ich kann den Beitrag nicht zum nachträglichen Bearbeiten wieder freischalten. Ich rate aber Dir und allen Benutzern aber, doch gelegentlich diesen Text zu studieren.

Ralf

----------


## Hartmut S

*Auszug:*
*"*_Das Forum bietet Ihnen ein Zeitfenster von einer halben Stunde, einen Text zu erstellen_*"

*Schreibe am besten direkt ins Forum, das mache ich auch seit kurzem.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Huskie;

Ralf könnte aber Deinen in Rede stehenden Beitrag löschen und Du könntest ihn, nachdem Du ihn Dir vorher auf Deinen PC-Editor abgespeichert hast, bearbeiten und neu einstellen. In diesem Falle sollte Ralf auch meine direkte Antwort wegen der Prostatagröße löschen.  Gegebenenfalls würde ich dann meine Meinung dazu auch neu präsentieren.

Alles Gute für Dich.

*"Es ist, wie es ist, und es kommt, wie es kommt"
*
Gruß Harald

----------


## Huskie

Re: Mein Hilferuf von heute (14.07.2015 13:08)

  Ich danke für die Hilfe von Ralf und Harald. Ich stelle meinen Beitrag vom 12.07.2015 (korrigiert) neu ins Forum ein und bitte Ralf meinen alten Beitrag zu löschen; wie von Harald vorgeschlagen.

Ich werde mich in absehbarer Zeit bemühen einen besseren Editor zu finden, bei dem Drag und Drop mit der Forumsoftware harmoniert.

  Gruß 

  Husky
    Nachstehend ergänzter und korrigierter Beitrag vom 12.07.2015:

*Lieber Konrad,*

  danke für Deine interessante Ferndiagnose, die sich ja schon wie eine Fernheilung liest. Ebenso erfreut mich die prognostische Aussage aus dem Labor Limbach. Es würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn diese spartanische Erkenntnis zutreffend wäre. Bezogen auf zweistellige PSA-Werte bin ich da aber recht skeptisch.

  Ich bin bisher auch ohne gesicherte Diagnose davon ausgegangen, dass PSA-Werte > 20 ng/ml ziemlich sicher auf ein PCa deuten. Bei dem PCa-Spezialisten Altwein habe ich gelesen, wenn ich das richtig erinnere, dass schon bei Werten > 20 ng/ml zu 80 % von einer Streuung des Krebses auszugehen ist. Wie unterschiedlich doch Schlüsse von Prognostikern sein können. Meine bisherige Gelassenheit orientierte sich auf die Mitte des Begriffs, die ja von ..lassen... spricht. Also hörte ich nach innen und fragte mich, was ist mir eigentlich wichtiger, Lebensquantität oder eher die Betonung von Lebensqualität, sprich Vermeidung von langen schmerzlichen Krankheitsperioden.

  Die widersprüchlichen Heilungsangebote, mit ihren enorm belastenden Nebenwirkungen, konnten mich bisher jedenfalls nicht überzeugen. Wir machen *alles* war wir tun können. Diese typische Aussage der Götter in Weiß klang in meinen Ohren eher wie eine gefährliche Hilfe als ein vertrauenserweckende, vor allem seitdem der Kostendruck zu viele Mediziner offensichtlich immer mehr im Widerspruch zu ihrem Hippokratischen Eid agieren lässt. Dieser sogenannte Eid, sofern er denn überhaupt wirklich geleistet wird, scheint mir heutzutage, in der Praxis des Gesundheitswesens, seinem hohen Ethos nicht gerecht zu werden.

  Das Leben ist kurz und die Wissenschaft ist lang! Alleine dieser Aphorismus des Hippokrates qualifiziert ihn für den Tempel von Delphi, wo ihm ein Platz zwischen Erkenne dich selbst und Alles mit Maß gebührt. Dieser kurze Denkspruch hat später auch der oft kranke F. v. Schiller als Motto seinen _Räubern_ vorangestellt. Was Medikamente nicht heilen, heilt das Messer, was das Messer nicht heilt, heilt das Feuer. Was aber das Feuer nicht heilt, muss als unheilbar angesehen werden. Pillen schlucken, im Tumor herumstochern oder kranke und gesunde Zellen sehr hoher Strahlung auszusetzen,  das scheint mir zu oft die Quintessenz des heutigen Krankheitswesens zu sein. Beobachten und vorerst nicht aktiv werden, seit Hackethal eine vernünftige Alternative, kann sich dagegen nur sehr mühsam durchsetzen.  Zugespitzt wird die Problematik in dem allseits bekannten Spruch: Operation gelungen, Patient tot! Man möchte dieser tödlichen Nebenwirkung noch hinzufügen: Hauptsache gut verdient. Die Lebenseinstellung der Stoa - Gelassenheit und Freiheit von Affekten  anzustreben, scheint mir beim PCa oft eine gute Marschroute zu sein, auch wenn dies leichter gesagt als getan ist.

  Wie an dem Inhalt Deiner stets gut durchdachten und rücksichtvollen Forumsbeiträgen unschwer zu erkennen ist, schlägt auch Dein Geist und Herz in Richtung nachdenkliche Selbstbestimmung und Selbstentscheidung aus. Wohl nicht zufällig enden Deine Beiträge mit  d e m  Sinnspruch des Horaz, der als Krönung epikureischer Weisheit angesehen wird. Auch die epikureische Schule ließ den Tag nicht ungenützt vorübergehen und setzte auf sinnlichen Lebensgenuss und Seelenruhe mittels kluger Zügelung oft maßloser Begierden. Entgegen landläufiger Meinung war Epikur aber kein Hedonist, sondern empfahl sogar eine frugale Lebensweise und Lebe verborgen. Obwohl er in einem müden Lebensalter lebte, ließ er sich auch durch die eigene lange Krankheit nicht irremachen und setzte auf eine weise Lebensführung. Die Todesfurcht und die Religion betrachtete er als Hauptquellen der seelischen Wirrnis. Und so war ein erbitterter Gegner all dessen, was ihm als Aberglauben vorkam. Das war eine mutige Einstellung, auch noch nach der Blütezeit der griechischen Polis-Religionen, da Philosophen seit Thales und seiner ionischen Mitstreiter, in dem permanenten Verdacht standen, in religiöser Hinsicht, wenn nicht Agnostiker, so doch wenigstens Skeptiker zu sein. Übrigens, für die Wissenschaft an sich interessierte sich Epikur nicht; er schätzte sie nur, weil sie es ermöglichte Erscheinungen, die der Aberglaube dem Wirken der Götter zuschreibt, naturalistisch zu erklären, schreibt Bertrand Russel. 

  Hätte Epikur in unserer Zeit gelebt, hätte er sicherlich scharf differenziert zwischen tatsächlichem und sogenannten Fortschritt. Das rechte Maß an der rechten Stelle, dieses Kairos, das sich im Carpe diem auch ausdrückt, fand sich in der späteren Existenzphilosophie auch als der rechte Zeitpunkt bei einer weitreichenden Entscheidung.  Vor weitreichenden Entscheidungen steht heute jeder, dessen PSA-Bestimmung den sogenannten grauen Bereich verlässt und zweistellig wird. Aber gerade dann, wenn das Chaos an die Tür klopft und sich aufregende Zeiten ankündigen, ist Ausgeglichenheit und Seelenruhe (Meeresstille des Gemüts) für die dann geforderte Urteils- und Entscheidungskraft wichtiger denn je. Leider überträgt man diese Fähigkeiten, die man selbst ausüben sollte, an medizinische Berater, die einem scheinbar neutral und ohne eigenes Interesse, die Entscheidung buchstäblich *ab*nehmen. 

  Epikurs Ataraxie hätte ihn sicherlich vor blindwütigen Sättigungsbiopsien und massenhaften Lymphknotenentfernungen etc. bewahrt. Er hat seine lange Krankheit in seinem Leben, einschließlich der allerletzten Tage, mit wahrhaft stoischer Gelassenheit und Selbstbeherrschung ertragen. Seine Todeslogik, dass der Tod nichts für uns bedeutet, denn was sich auflöst, ist ohne Empfindung, und was empfindungslos ist, bedeutet für uns nichts, ist wohl etwas zu theoretisch und einfach gestrickt. Den Tod kann und sollte man nicht einfach verdrängen. Wie es Bertrand Russel wohl realistischer einschätzt: ist die Todesfurcht so tief im Instinkt verwurzelt, dass Epikurs Evangelium zu keiner Zeit eine große Anhängerschaft fand; es blieb sechshundert Jahre immer das Glaubensbekenntnis einer gebildeten Minderheit. Selbst die Philosophen lehnten es in der Zeit nach Kaiser Augustus in der Regel ab und bevorzugten den Stoizismus.

  Unter Philosophen kursiert gelegentlich die Meinung, dass man den Tod lernen könne, was, wenn ich das richtig sehe, auf Gedanken von Montaigne zurückgeht und wohl über das Ziel hinausschießt, da man den Tod, in der Regel, nur einmal erfährt und daher, nach diesem Ereignis, für einen Lernvorgang keine endliche Zeit mehr zur Verfügung steht. Epikur hat aber sein Sterben, wenn es denn die Epikureer und Epigonen richtig überliefert haben, mustergültig bewältigt. Obwohl er sein Leben lang leidend war, wie schon mehrmals erwähnt, lernte er das sehr tapfer zu ertragen, das zeigen auch Briefe die er noch kurz vor seinem Tod geschrieben haben soll. Sogar an seinem Todestag, so wird es überliefert und ich hoffe, dass diese Information nicht in Form einer Heiligenlegende daherkommt, schrieb er: An diesem wahrhaft glücklichen Tag meines Lebens, da es für mich ans Sterben geht, schreibe ich dir dieses: Mein Blasen- und Magenleiden (auch ein Nierenleiden hatte er) nimmt mit der üblichen Heftigkeit seinen Verlauf; dem steht aber meine Herzensfreude bei der Erinnerung an meine Gespräche mit dir gegenüber .... Erstaunliche Aussagen für einen Menschen, der das Leben und alles Gute nicht jenseits des Grabes verlegte. 

  Mit dieser späten spontanen Reaktion auf Deine netten Zeilen vom 20.06.2015, will ich es für heute belassen und auch mal im Sinne von Horaz enden, der zur epikureischen Lebensart neigte und in seinen Liedern, die Liebe und Wein, Freundschaft und Geselligkeit und eine abgeklärte Lebensweisheit preist.

  Pflücke also den Tag und, wenn möglich, auch eine schöne Alpenblume (nur mit Deiner Kamera) und lasse das Forum gelegentlich wieder, mit einem atemberaubenden schönen Blick aus den Bergen, daran teilhaben.

  Herzliche Grüße


  Huskie


  P.S.
  Nochmals Dank für Deine aufmunternde Ferndiagnose. Diese gibt mir, zur rechten Zeit, da meine PSA-Werte wieder steigen, neue Argumente an die Hand, meine Lage, sprich Risiken, möglichst realistisch einschätzen zu können. 

  Gibt es irgendwelche Links zu Informationen, die einem die Gründe für ein entzündliches Geschehen nennen können, so dass man sich die gelegentlichen Bumps bei den PSA-Werten erklären kann. Da ich bisher keine Biopsienadel an meine Prostata rangelassen habe und auch keine Unterleibserkältungen oder sonstige Beschwerden oder Besonderheiten unten rum beobachten und fühlen kann, (außer einer großen Prostata mit 115 - 120 ml Volumen, bei 1,89 cm K-Größe und 89 kg K-Gewicht), habe ich bisher keine Vorstellung davon, was ein entzündliches Geschehen auslösen könnte.

----------


## Harald_1933

> außer einer großen Prostata mit 115 - 120 ml Volumen


Moin Huskie,

Du hast bislang nicht verlauten lassen, dass Du Probleme beim Wasserlassen hast. Das ist in Anbetracht der Größe Deiner Prostata schon bemerkenswert. Nichtsdestotrotz weiterhin viel Freude am Leben.

*"Das Glück ist nicht kurzlebiger Freude gleichzusetzen, es ist vielmehr eine geheime, ein ganzes Leben lang wirkende Kraft"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Harald,
vielen Dank für die Antwort, wenn es beruflich bei mir passt wede ich kommen.
ein paar Bilder von Dir und anderen Forumsmitgliedern habe ich mir auch angeschaut.
wenns klappt dann freu ich mich
lg
Adam

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,
danke für die Hinweise.
wenn es beruflich bei mir passt werde ich kommen.
lg
Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

> Seine (Epikurs) Todeslogik, dass der Tod nichts für uns bedeutet, denn was sich auflöst, ist ohne Empfindung, und was empfindungslos ist, bedeutet für uns nichts, ist wohl etwas zu theoretisch und einfach gestrickt. Den Tod kann und sollte man nicht einfach verdrängen


. 
   Lieber Huskie

Ich bin müde in diesen Tagen, und so hab ich Dich bis jetzt um eine Antwort betrogen auf deine umfangreichen Erläuterungen zum Carpe diem, zu Epikur und zum Tod.

Eben weil ich müde bin und auch, weil wir hier vor allem über die Lapskausspeisung zu Fahrdorf sprechen,
habe ich nur obigen einen Satz ausgewählt zur Beantwortung:
Es ist das Sterben, das uns Menschen erschreckt, vor dem wir Angst haben, und durch das wir doch Alle hindurchmüssen. Denn das Sterben ist eben nicht der Tod, sondern der allerletzte Lebensvorgang, der Abschied, irreversibel, wie jeder andere Lebensvorgang, aber nicht mehr nachzubessern, schlicht das Ende. Was bleibt, sind Erinnerungen in anderen Köpfen, die (noch) teil des Lebens sind, das Leben an sich, an dem der Sterbende seinen Anteil aufgibt. Der Rest wird verbrannt. Der Tod ist Nichts, ebensowenig, wie das noch nicht gezeugt worden sein Nichts war. Davor braucht sich nun wirklich niemand zu ängstigen, es sei denn, seine Sterbensangst sei zwecks Generierung von Kirchensteuer, Ablassgebühren und Abhängigkeit auf  eine behauptete Zeit nach dem Sterben projiziert worden, die weltweit gerne in mehr oder weniger bunten Bildern den Menschen zum Schrecken gelehrt wird.
Für uns Lebende jedoch hat der Tod durchaus einen Ausdruck: Diese Ruhe, die neulich im Krankenhaus im Nachbarbett herrschte nach durchrungener Nacht, das geschäftige Abräumen von Apparaturen hinter Paravents, hinausrollen eines Bettes, Putz-und Desinfektionskolonnen  ...
Da war ein Mensch nicht mehr, oder aus Sicht des Lebenden, er war tot. Ihn gibt es noch in diesen Zeilen und anderen Hinterlassenschaften und Erinnerungen. Ich wünsche, er habe ein reiches Leben gehabt, doch auch wenn es karg war,
nun ist er erlöst, wovon auch immer, Rechenschaft kann und muss er nicht leisten. Er ist nicht mehr.
Was bleibt ist das Leben, das kam einst und kommt nach unserem Tod auch wieder ohne uns aus.





> Gibt es irgendwelche Links zu Informationen, die einem die Gründe für ein entzündliches Geschehen nennen können, so dass man sich die gelegentlichen Bumps bei den PSA-Werten erklären kann. Da ich bisher keine Biopsienadel an meine Prostata rangelassen habe und auch keine Unterleibserkältungen oder sonstige Beschwerden oder Besonderheiten unten rum beobachten und fühlen kann, (außer einer großen Prostata mit 115 - 120 ml Volumen, bei 1,89 cm K-Größe und 89 kg K-Gewicht), habe ich bisher keine Vorstellung davon, was ein entzündliches Geschehen auslösen könnte.


Dazu kann ich Dir leider keine Links gaben, aber die Überlegung, dass Krebs die unkontrollierte Teilung von Zellen ist, also stets mehr wird und nicht weniger. Somit müssen diese Bumps, die bei Dir mehrfach wie Kamelhöcker auf der PSA-Geraden reiten, jeweils mit einem steilen Anstieg, dann wieder Abfall auf die (in logaritmischer Skala) Gerade eine vorübergehende Ursache haben. Da kommt wohl nur eine Entzündung in Frage, denn sowohl eine BPH als auch Krebs wachsen ohne Therapie exponentiell, wie etwa im Anhang [3] dargestellt mit blauen und roten Geraden. Bildet der gemessene Verlauf nicht eine nach rechts steiler werdende Kurve (schwarz), liegt nur _eine_ stetig wachsende PSA-Quelle vor. Das kann nach der zitierten Auskunft von Labor Limbach und deinem sehr grossen Prostatavolumen wohl nur eine BPH sein.
Schon möglich, dass die Dir irgendwann mal zu schaffen macht.
Lies dazu bitte auch den Link unten zu H.H.Glättli, 'Was ist PSA-Alert'


So, die am Lapskausschmaus interessierten mögen diese Exkurse verzeihen,
wir sollten Deinen PSA-Verlauf in einem von Dir dafür angelegten Thema diskutieren,
und auch für die Frage nach dem Tod ist das hier wohl nicht der richtige Ort.
Wichtiger erscheint hier, ob zum Fleischbrei Bier, wenn ja, welches, oder Rotwein passe.
DAS ist eine typische Lebensentscheidung, Messwein wird es nicht sein.

Was hierherpasst ist deine Bitte nach Alpenblumen und einem schönen Blick aus den Bergen. 
Für beides muss ich heute auf Doris' Kamera zurückgreifen, denn gestern war ich, wie schon angedeutet, zu müde, zu wandern und blieb auf der Alp Stams zurück, während dieses Bild des Rätikon auf dem Weg zum Sayser Seeli entstand, gewissermassen als Reminiszenz zum Vorgängertreff auf dem nicht fernen Säntis:



Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> So, die am Lapskausschmaus interessierten mögen diese Exkurse verzeihen,


Lieber aktuell müder Konrad,

das Labskaus - warum immer Lapskaus - ist nicht das beherrschende Thema der zum 12. Septmber nach Fahrdorf anreisenden Fans. Es sind die gestandenen Männer um Ralf herum mit seinem Schifferklavier, die uns in erster Linie motiviert haben, die weite Anreise hinzunehmen. Und dann war da noch das Gemeinschaftsgefühl, nämlich dazuzugehören. 

Vielen Dank aber für Deine besinnlichen Worte in Richtung Huskie, die er nicht unbeantwortet sein lassen wird.

*"Ohne Emotionen kann man Dunkelheit nicht in Licht und Apathie nicht in Bewegung verwandeln"*
(Carl Gustav Jung)

Gruß Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Um mal auf die Frage zurückzukommen, was man denn dazu trinke: Bier, Pilsener am Besten...
Wer aber lieber Wein trinkt - warum nicht, ein leicht gekühlter Weisswein...aber so recht (Achtung - nur meine Meinung) passt das irgendwie nicht..

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Koch vom Alten Fährhaus in Fahrdorf,

Uwe am Stadtende von Hamburg kommt nun doch noch, und der bringt noch ne Menge durstiger Kehlen für Pilsener am Besten...

Uwe, 

ich trinke bei Labskaus immer ers'n doppelten Aquavit und dann mindestens 2 Halbe zum Wegspülen. Rotwein kommt dann erst viel später und wird gaaanz langsam geschlotzt.

Ich freue mich, dass Du nun doch kommst!!

*"Anstatt daß ihr bedächtig steht, Versucht's zusammen eine Strecke; Wißt ihr auch nicht, wohin es geht, So kommt ihr wenigstens vom Flecke"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Ähm...ich komme nicht, bin in Frankreich....hab's auch eben nochmal gelesen - woraus schliesst Du denn, dass ich kommen würde ?

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Uwe,

nachdem Du Dich für die Getränke interessiert hast, kam ich zu dem untrüglichen Resultat, Du hättest Deine Reisepläne umgestellt. Schade, Dich nun doch nicht an der Ufern der Schlei kennenlernen zu können. 

*"Das Wir ist die Verbindungstür zwischen dem Ich und dem Du"*
(Ernst Ferstl)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Huskie

*    Im Klinikum, urologische Abteilung 4.30 Uhr.*
* Die resolute Nachtschwester betritt das Zimmer mit den Worten: * 
*Guten Morgen, meine Männer, was machen die Beutel?*
*Welch ein Start in den Tag!  *  
  Zitiert aus DIE ZEIT Nr. 25 vom 18. Juni 2015,
  Kolumne Was mein Leben reicher macht.

  Zitat von Harald:

***************************************************  **************************************************  **************************
_Du hast bislang nicht verlauten lassen, dass Du Probleme beim Wasserlassen hast. Das ist Anbetracht der Größe Deiner Prostata schon bemerkenswert._
***************************************************  **************************************************  *************************


Moin, moin Harald,*

  ja, natürlich besteht in meinem Alter und bei der Größe der Prostata (115 bis 120 ml) eine Nykturie. Ich  muss Nachts 3 bis 5 mal auf die Schüssel. Wenn die Blase weint und ich abends noch ein Glas Wein getrunken habe, dann kommen, bis zum Frühstück, auch schon mal sieben bis neun Gänge zur Toilette zusammen. Das ist alles andere als angenehm und raubt mir auch oft den Schlaf. Wenn ich nicht auf meinen Untermieter Rücksicht nehmen müsste, dann hätte ich schon längst eine TUR-P oder ein sonstige Reduzierung des Volumens (per Holmium-Laser oder Finasterid, Dutasterid oder Tamsulosin Tabletten) ins Auge gefasst. Meinem vermutlichen Haustierkrebs will ich aber dergleichen nicht zumuten.

  Nicht wenige schlafende Hunde werden erst durch ärztliche Bemühungen aufgeweckt und aggressiv gemacht. Ich habe einen solchen Fall bei einem Bekannten verfolgen können. Bei hohen zweistelligen PSA-Werten blieben zwei Biopsien negativ. Als der PSA-Wert dreistellig wurde schlug der Urologe eine TUR-P vor. Wo gehobelt wird da fallen Späne und in diesen wurde man dann endlich fündig: Gleason 4 + 4 = 8! Weiter ging es mit einer antihormonellen Therapie und einer strahlentherapeutischen Behandlung. Fast 80 Gy bzw. fast 50 Gy wurden auf die Prostata bzw. auf das Becken geschossen. Inzwischen gehen die PSA-Werte wieder hoch in Richtung 1 ng/ml. Solche Heilungswege will ich mir ersparen.

  Bei dieser Gelegenheit würde ich gerne mal Dein Recherchetalent in Anspruch nehmen. Ich habe einmal im Internet auf der Seite einer Fachzeitschrift gelesen - leider finde ich die Seite nicht mehr - , dass eine Dosis von 35 Gray (Gy), oder waren es 45 Gray, einer Strahlenbelastung von 35.000 bzw. 45.000 durchschnittlichen Röntgenaufnahmen entspricht. Nun, 35 Gy hört sich nicht dramatisch an, aber wenn ich dabei an 35.000 Röntgenaufnahmen denke, dann klingeln bei mir die Alarmglocken, schließlich werden nicht nur Tumorzellen sondern auch gesunde Zellen getroffen.

  Die Beschwichtigungen der behandelnden Radiologe:
_Dass Strahlentherapie einer Tumor auslösen, ist unbegründet_, ließt sich in der Fachliteratur ganz anders. Dort heißt es z.B.: _Die bei Zerfall radioaktiver Atomkerne freiwerdende Strahlung hat eine sehr hohe Energie. Trifft radioaktive Strahlung auf die DNS einer Zelle, so besteht die Gefahr einer Mutation. Aufgrund der in Lebewesen vorhandenen sehr hohen Ordnung aller Zellen und Zellorganen, sind fast alle Mutationen schädlich. In Körperzellen kann eine Mutation eine krebsartige Entartung der Zelle bewirken. Man kann annehmen, dass für diese Art von Schädigung keine Toleranzgrenze besteht, d.h. dass schon die geringste Menge radioaktiver Strahlung solche Schäden verursachen mag._

  Wie euphemistisch klingt da der schussbereite Raiologen: _Das Risiko dafür ist nur geringfügig höher als bei gesunden Menschen_. Ja, wo kommen denn die vielen Strahlenopfer her? Schützungen sprechen von 20.000 Strahlenopfer durch medizinische Strahlenbelastungen pro Jahr und hinzu kämen noch einmal 20.000 Krebserkrankungen durch medizinische Strahlenbelastungen, die nicht tödlich verlaufen. Selbst die Deutsche Röntgengesellschaft, die wohl bestrebt ist das Risiko so klein wie nur möglich zu reden, spricht noch von rund 3.000 Strahlenopfer pro Jahr. Egal welche Zahl man als realistische Schätzung nimmt, sie sprechen wohl eindeutig gegen eine Verharmlosung des Risikos.

  Harald, Du bist doch ein Rechercheprofi. Versuche doch bitte mal herauszufinden, wie man die Einheit Gy in Rem oder Millisievert umrechnen kann. Gelegentlich meldet sich doch auch ein Strahlentherapeut im Forum. Der müsste uns doch entsprechend aufklären können, wenn er es denn überhaupt will. Leider werden ja die wirklich relevanten Daten nicht selten unter Verschluss gehalten oder  gewisse Studien erst gar nicht erst gemacht, damit die Patienten nicht verunsichert werden oder profitable Einkommensmöglichkeiten nicht gefährdet werden.

  Ich würde zu gern mal eine Studie sehen, die klar gegenüberstellen würde, wie oft sich Urologen, im Krankheitsfalle PCa, der selben Behandlung unterziehen würden, wie der, die sie ihren Patienten angedeihen lassen. Eine solche Statistik, so vermute ich stark, würde Bände sprechen und für viele Patienten ein Augenöffner sein und ihre Urteilskraft besser unterstützen als die vielgepriesenen Leitlinien.

  Gruß

  Huskie

----------


## wolle48

Hallo@

dem letzen Absatz kann ich nur zustimmen !

Ich habe in Erinnerung, dass eine Umfrage in der Ärzteschaft zur Frage der Chemotherapie ein niederschmetterndes Ergebnis zutage brachte, denn 80 !!! %
der Befragten würden dieses ablehnen. Ist schon interessant und wird sich möglicherweise mit der Frage nach einer Bestrahlung decken.....

Aber letztendlich wird - wenn es denn nix anderes gibt - auch dieser letzte Strohhalm ergriffen werden müssen.

Herzliche Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Huskie,

bin gerade von einer letztlich doch anstrengenden Wanderung um Bad Schönborn/Bad Mingolsheim herum zurückgekommen. Bevor ich Dich mit Links aus Recherchen bombardieren werde, vorab nur so viel schon mal: nämlich 1 Gy = 1 Sv. Muss noch ein paar andere wichtige Dinge ums Haus herum auf die Reihe bringen. Bis später dann.

*Es ist besser, sich auf dem Gipfel zu begegnen als am Rande des Abgrunds.*
John Fitzgerald Kennedy

Gruß Harald

----------


## Klaus (A)

Frage:
Was hat denn diese interessante Unterhaltung eigentlich mit dem Forentreff in Fahrdorf zu tun??

----------


## Huskie

> Frage:
> Was hat denn diese interessante Unterhaltung eigentlich mit dem Forentreff in Fahrdorf zu tun??


Hallo Klaus,

eigentlich garnichts!

Die Diskussion hat sich nur auf dieser Seite spontan so entwickelt. Ich bin nicht oft mit Beiträgen im Forum und daher auch nicht darin geübt wie man Antworten die das Thema verlassen in einen neuen Thread bringt. Harald ist dagegen ein alter Forumhase und ich bitte ihn die nicht zum Fohrentreff in Fahrdorf gehörenden Fragen und Antworten in einen neuen Thread zu legen.

Gruß

Huskie

----------


## Harald_1933

> dass eine Dosis von 35 Gray (Gy), oder waren es 45 Gray, einer Strahlenbelastung von 35.000 bzw. 45.000 durchschnittlichen Röntgenaufnahmen entspricht


Hallo Huskie,

eben lese ich, dass Klaus der Meinung ist, diese Diskussion würde nicht zum Thema des Threads passen. Hartmut hat diesen Fahrdorf-Thread ins Leben gerufen. Möge er entscheiden, ob dieses Intermezzo weiter hier ablaufen darf, oder ob Ralf das irgendwo hin verschieben sollte. Zunächst mal gehe ich auf das ein, was Du vielleicht mißverstanden hast oder was Dir inzwischen im Detail entfallen ist. So wie Du es in Erinnerung hast, ist es jedenfalls ganz erheblich übertrieben. Zunächst zur Dosis:

*Die über die Zeit aufaddierte Dosisleistung an einem Körper ergibt die Dosis. Diese wird in Joule pro Kilogramm gemessen. Die Einheit dafür ist das Gray oder, wenn es sich um die Äquivalenzdosis für biologische Schäden handelt, das Sievert.

Die Dosis anzugeben ist bei einmaligen Vorgängen, wie Röntgenuntersuchungen und Flugreisen sinnvoll. So gibt das Bundesamt für Strahlenschutz an, dass eine Flugreise von Frankfurt nach San Francisco eine Dosis von 45 bis 110 Mikrosievert (µSv) ergibt. Die Dosis einer einzelnen Röntgenuntersuchung hängt stark von den Details der Untersuchung ab. Eine Röntgenuntersuchung des Brustkorbs entspricht etwa 50 Mikrosievert, ein Computertomogramm (CT) 8 Millivievert (8mSv=8000µSv). Durchschnittlich beträgt die effektive Dosis durch Röntgenuntersuchungen pro Bürger und Jahr 1,6 Millisievert (mSv). 
*
Ansonsten Huskie überlasse ich es Dir, Dich in den nachfolgenden Links noch mehr schlau zu machen:

http://www.quantenwelt.de/einheiten/...ktivitaet.html

http://www.scilogs.de/atommuell-deba...ahlung-hervor/

http://www.navigator-medizin.de/elte...-ein-gray.html

http://www.navigator-medizin.de/elte...evert-aus.html

http://www.goruma.de/Wissen/Naturwis...ktivitaet.html

http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/ts...id_608449.html

http://www.aerztezeitung.de/panorama...lenschutz.html

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strahlendosis

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sievert_%28Einheit%29

Ich selbst bin mit fast 80 Gy bestrahlt worden, habe unzählige CTs  und Röntgenuntersuchungen in meinem 82-jährigen Leben über mich ergehen lassen, und bin dennoch bis auf meinem Alter geschuldete gelegentliche körperliche Beschwerden meist putzmunter.

Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du weiterhin auf dem bisher von Dir eingeschlagenen Weg noch viele Jahre genau so zufrieden bist, wie ich es noch bin.

*Wenn die Menschen nur über das sprächen, was sie begreifen, dann würde es sehr still auf der Welt sein.*
Albert Einstein

Gruß Harald

----------


## Huskie

*Moin Harald,*

  danke für Deine umfassende Recherche. Das war ja wieder eine echte Fleißarbeit. Ich werde die vielen Informationen mal in aller Ruhe aufmerksam durcharbeiten und mir dann eine Meinung bilden.

  Wenn es stimmt, dass 1 Sievert mit 1 Gy gleichzusetzen ist, d.h. das 1 Gy die gleiche biologische Wirkung hat wie 1 Sievert Röntgenstrahlung, dann wäre es ja zutreffend, dass zweistellige Gy-Dosen mit 10-tausendfachen Röntgenaufnahmen vergleichbar sind. In dem Falle wäre nach meiner Meinung das Thema Strahlentherapie im Forum unterbelichtet, es sei denn, das Problem ist in der Vergangenheit schon erschöpfend beleuchtet worden. Vielleicht ist es auch, aus welchem Grund auch immer, stets im Dunkeln geblieben.

  Wenn ich, nach Sichtung der für mich neuen Informationen, auf das Thema zurückkomme, dann sollte man das, zumal nach der Kritik von Klaus (A), unter einem speziellen Themenkomplex abhandeln. Mein Vorschlag dafür wäre: Kurzfristige und langfristige Vorteile und Risiken der Strahlentherapie. 

  Bei diesem wichtigen Thema ist weder Verharmlosung noch Panikmache angebracht. Leider ist das aber bei Meinungen überwiegend der Fall. Der Arzt soll dem Patienten Hoffnung geben und da bietet es sich doch an, wenn er seine Behandlung mit Heilung gleichsetzt. Zudem sichert sich der Mediziner auch ab. Ich habe es selbst schon erlebt, dass mir z.B. ein Orthopäde die Behandlung verweigerte, weil ich eine Röntgenaufnahme abgelehnt habe. Nicht zuletzt muss sich ja auch die Anschaffung des Röntgengeräts rechnen; oder ?? 

  In Deutschland wird nach Meinung der Deutschen Röntgengesellschaft zuviel bestrahlt. _Auf schätzungsweise die Hälfte der rund 100 Millionen Röntgenaufnahmen im Jahr könnte verzichtet werden, ohne dass die Behandlung der Patienten sich verschlechterte_, sagte der Präsidenten der Röntgengesellschaft, Günter Kaufmann, in Wiesbaden am 30. Mai 1999. 
  Aber haben begründete Schätzungen Auswirkungen auf die Entscheidungen der Patienten und Mediziner? Wohl kaum! Zehn Jahre nach dieser Aussage ist zu lesen: _Allein im Raum Köln-Bonn stehen mehr Computerkernspintomographen als in Frankreich_; Zitat aus DIE ZEIT, auf der Seite WISSEN am 10. Dezember 2009.  Es wird weiter volles Rohr auf die Patienten draufgehalten. Wir sind Fußballweltmeister warum nicht auch Röntgenweltmeister. _Deutsche werden doppelt so häufig geröntgt wie Niederländer,_ schreibt die DIE ZEIT weiter. 

  Nebenwirkungen werden gerne hinter medizinischem Kauderwelsch versteckt. Im übrigen, wer kann schon einem Mediziner die kumulativen Folgen von Bestrahlungen nachweisen. Ein Patient mit Sicherheit nicht, zumal er sich die Strahlenbelastung meist bei mehreren verschiedenen Ärzten eingefangen hat. Allenfalls die frühen Reaktionen, die sich meist vollständig zurückbilden, kann er kausal noch zuordnen, die Spätreaktionen bleiben lebenslang und ohne direkte Zuordnung auf einen Behandler erhalten. Das Problem kann man dann nur noch mit dem Ausdruck stochastische Strahlenschäden auf den Begriff bringen. 

  Im Forum sollte das Thema von allen Seiten beleuchtet werden und Patienten, die vor einer entsprechenden Entscheidung stehen, sollten sich auch anhand widersprüchlicher Informationen selbst eine Meinung bilden können. Prostatakrebspatienten sind in der Regel alt genug um zu einem eigenen Urteil zu kommen. Das Forum sollte sich, nach meiner Meinung, einer aufklärerischen Grundhaltung verpflichtet wissen und das schließt auch die Selbstkritik ein. Wenn man sich informiert, sollte man  auch aufmerksam zwischen den Zeilen lesen und nicht vergessen, dass Meinungen in der Regel interessegeleitet sind. 

  Übrigens, Kant rief zur Befreiung aus der selbst-, nicht aus der fremdverschuldeten Unmündigkeit auf. Auch Leitlinien sollte man daher nicht wie Naturgesetze lesen, selbst wenn sie noch so überzeugend kausal argumentieren und die Wirkungen den Ursachen folgen lassen. 

  Gruß

  Huskie 

  Merke: Wenn der Arzt bei der Beerdigung seines Patienten dem Sarg folgt, dann folgt nicht selten, die Ursache der Wirkung.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Frage:
> Was hat denn diese interessante Unterhaltung eigentlich mit dem Forentreff in Fahrdorf zu tun??


das frage ich mich auch . . .

Lieber Harald,

eigentlich solltest du erholt von deiner Kur zurück gekommen sein.
Walte deines Amtes!
Huskie kann doch in seinem Link die Fragen stellen.

*Forentreff in und um Fahrdorf an der Schlei  am 12. September 2015*


Gruss
Hartmut

*Nachtrag:*
Vielleicht kann Ralf es verschieben. - Es ist aber nicht einfach. Die Software hat da so seine Tücken . . .

Ich wäre froh, wenn ich beim Treff nicht nur über Krankheiten sprächen muss.
Erst recht nicht in einem Aufruf zum Treffen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hartmut,

es gibt keinen eigenen, also fortlaufenden Huskie-Thread, wie ich eben bei einer Rückblende festgestellt habe. Huskie hat sich mal hier mal dort bemerkbar gemacht. Es gäbe also nun die Möglichkeit, wenn Ralf das bewerkstelligen könnte, den ersten - *hier* - Beitrag von Huskie in diesem Thread und meine Antwort darauf in einen neuen Thread in die Plauderecke zu verlagern.

Auch die Beiträge 101 - 102 und 103 wären da anzuhängen. Dann die Beiträge 115 + 116 + 119 + 120.

Es wäre aber sicher einfacher, Huskies erste Einblendung in diesen Thread stehen zu lassen, weil sie noch in einem direkten Zusammenhang zum Thema Fahrdorf stehen, und erst ab dem Beitrag 125 - 132 incl. einen neuen Thread durch Ralf aufleben zu lassen, wobei denn dieser Beitrag von mir ebenfalls an den neuen Thread angehängt werden könnte.

*Eine gute Rede ist wie ein Bikini - knapp genug, um spannend zu sein, aber alle wesentlichen Stellen abdeckend.*
John Fitzgerald Kennedy

Gruß Harald

----------


## Huskie

> das frage ich mich auch . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Hartmut
> 
> *Nachtrag:*
> Vielleicht kann Ralf es verschieben. - Es ist aber nicht einfach. Die Software hat da so seine Tücken . . .
> ...


Hallo Hartmut,

ich habe den betreffenden Beitrag unter einem neuen Titel in der Rubrik "Diagnosen / Therapien" wiederholt. Ich werde mich also in den "Fahrdorf Thread" nicht mehr einmischen.

Gruß

Huskie

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Fahrdorf Fans,

nachdem ich Ralf per E-Mail gebeten hatte, Hartmuts und Huskies Wunsch zu entsprechen und irgend etwas nach irgend wohin umzupolen, um den Fahrdorf-Thread zu entlasten, war Ralf - eigentlich wie ich auch dieser Meinung:

Hallo Harald,

ich finde, es ist die Mühe nicht wert, jetzt die Beiträge von Huskie und 
von Dir herauszupicken, die mit Fahrdorf nichts zu tun haben  oder 
vielleicht doch. Das geht mir zu sehr durcheinander.

Beste Grüße,

Ralf

Ich möchte dem zustimmen und werde Huskie in dem von ihm neu eröffneten Thread antworten.

*If you want something, you find time. If you don't want, you find reasons

*Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke Huskie!
Somit  bleibt noch ein kleines Fleckchen im Forum für die angenehmeren Gespräche.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Super Hartmut,

was Du nicht alles zu Wege bringst.............(ggg)

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Manfred,

ich hatte ja vor einiger Zeit ein Plätzchen auf dem Campingplatz gebucht, weil ich immer noch  nicht genau weiss, ob ich mit Wohnmobil, oder mit dem Campingwagen komme.
Du musst nicht buchen, denn für ein WM ist immer platz. *g*

Für den Transferre (lateinisch),  Shuttle ist aber gesorgt.
Falls wir mit WoMo kommen, bringen wir einen zusätzlichen PKW mit.

Bei der nordischen Wetterlage Mitte September (16  17 C, regnerisch mit sonnigen Abschnitten), sind Zelte weniger zum campen geeignet.
Gut, dass das schöne Essen, mit schönen Klängen in einem Gebäude stattfindet  :L&auml;cheln:  .

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Meine Aussage zum Wetter ist natürlich rein spekulativ.
Auch wenn die Voraussagen, für unsere Ostsee-Skipper Freunde mein Hobby sind. 
Die ist manchmal besser, als der Seewetterbericht.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Niemand kann das Wetter in Deutschland einen Monat voraussagen. Erst recht nicht für den äußersten Norden, zwischen zwei Meeren. Es sei denn es ist ein großes Omega-Hoch in Anflug.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Wenn man aber einmal den Rückblick der letzten 10 Jahre verfolgt, so sieht die Prognose für Mitte Sept.  nicht so gut aus. . . . 
Der "Goldene Oktober" (auch im Norden)  wäre da wohl besser . . . 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Mein lieber Kätp`n

wenn die Bayern kommen wirds bestimmt schön. Oder wie die Nürnberger sagen laufen wir unter dem Regen weg..........(ggg)

Gruß 
Manfred

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Muß natürlich Käpt`n heißen, wahrscheinlich sind die über 30 Grad schuld an der Rechtschreibung.............

Manfred

----------


## Hartmut S

Rechtschreibung:
nach neuer, alter oder die da zwischen?
ich habe noch eine 4te, nämlich meine.
schreibe sprächen mit ä, weils von der sprache kommt.
odder . . . *g*
egal manfred, man versteht sich auch so . . .
die tasten sind manchmal schneller als der kopp  (*I*)

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Hartmut.

mit der Rechtschreibung ist es so eine Sache: Die Fehler die sich einschleichen dürfen immer die Empfänger behalten................(ggg).
Ich glaube da liegen wir auf der gleichen Wellenlänge.

Manfred

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@all:

da ich für eine längere Zeit nur Hin-und Wieder im Forum verweilte, fehlte mir u.a. auch die Zeit diesen Thread zu verfolgen. Soll heissen, mir ist das "Protokoll", Tagesblauf, unbekannt. Wieder einmal fehlt mir der "Durchblick, und die Zeit den kompletten Thraed durchzulesen. Vielleicht kann mir ein Teilnehmer diesen Part verlinken.
Merci im Voraus dafür.

Zur Info:

Ich fliege am Fr. d. 11.15 von Basel nach Hamburg, und logiere für 1 Woche bei meinen Bruder Rudi in seiner neu erworbenen "Finka", Wallen a.d. Eider (Dithmarschen), er holt mich vom Flughafen Hamburg ab, und überlässt mir anschliessend sein Auto für diese Zeit. Die Distanz von Wallen versus Fahrdorf
a. d. Schlei beträgt ca. 43 km. Passt perfekt.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Allerbester Helmut,

nur keine Panik auf der Titanic.
Momentan bin ich unterwegs. Ich war auch ein paar Tage am Strand.

Einen festen Programmablauf gibt es (noch) nicht. Der Treffpunkt ist am 12.September, abends im Alten Fährhaus. Die Uhrzeit wird noch bekannt gegeben.
http://www.altes-faehrhaus-fahrdorf.de/
Individuelle Anreise mit Privat-Jet, Boot oder Auto des Bruders.

Freunde des Campings treffen sich bereits einen Tag zuvor in Haithabu
Der Campingplatz liegt ca. 3 Km vom eigentlichen Treff entfernt.
Ich werde bereits am Freitag dort sein, und bleibe wohl bis Montagnachmittag.
http://www.campingplatz-haithabu.de/

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=haithabu

Hier hatte Harald bereits etwas über den Ablauf und über buchbare Unterkünfte geschrieben.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2138#post82138

Wenn Harald aus seinem Urlaub wieder zurück ist, wird er bestimmt noch nähere Informationen hier schreiben.
Je nach Wetterlage und dem Befinden der Teilnehmer könnten wir ja noch eine Boots- oder Fahrradtour organisieren.
Für dich gibt es dann vielleicht noch (laut Protokoll) ein Kaffeekränzchen mit älteren Damen. :L&auml;cheln: 
Das Wetter lässt sich leider erst Anfang September zu 80 % berechnen.

Wenn die Zeit gekommen ist, wird Ralf bestimmt auch noch einiges dazu schreiben.

Lieben Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Hartmut, Helmut und alle anderen Fahrdorf-Fahrer,



> Die Uhrzeit wird noch bekannt gegeben.


18:30 Uhr. Harald führt die Liste der Teilnehmer und derer unter ihnen, die nicht vor Labskaus zurückschrecken. Alle Anderen können à la carte speisen. 

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

Moin Moin,

zur sängerischen Vorbereitung auf den 12.9. wurde ich heute von unserem Käpt'n gebeten, die zu singenden Lieder auszusuchen (ca. 12). Unser Repertoire findet Ihr *hier*. Bestehen von Eurer Seite besondere Wünsche, überlasst Ihr es mir, Lieder auszusuchen, von denen ich annehme, dass sie gut ankommen werden? Ich brauche Eure Wünsche bis Mittwoch, 12.8. Am 13. ist unser erster Übungsabend nach der Sommerpause, und dann wollen wir wissen, worauf wir uns vorbereiten sollen.

Ralf

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@HartmutS:

Merci für Deine Info Unsterblicher, und das "Kaffekränzchen mit älteren Damen" habe ich überlesen.

@RalfDm: Ebenfalls ein Merci für die Bekanntgabe der Uhrzeit.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin moin Ralf,

mein Vorschlag per Tablet:

Kap Hoorn  -  Heute an Bord -  My Bonnie  - Shenandoah -  Oh Bootsmann  -  De Käptn  -  Up she goes   -  Oh Johnny 

Und als Zugabe zum Mitsingen: Veermaster  - Rolling Home 

SCHNEEKOPPE  gestern erklommen.

Beste Grüße 

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

De Hamborger Veermaster ist ein schönes Stück.
Es sollte dabei sein.
Ich helfe gerne zu den Proben.


Der Wirt soll schon mal einen Wikinger Met Honigwein kalt stellen.


@helmut,
Zur Strafe 10 Seiten Strafarbeit: Ich überlese Hartmut seine Postings nie wieder!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Harald,

Deine Wünsche sind angekommen!

Beste Grüße,

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

Noch mal zum Thema:

Von Odin's Biergarten (der Deppen-Apostroph stammt nicht von mir!)/Campingplatz zum Alten Fährhaus sind es 1,7 km, also ca. 20 min zu gehen, immer an der Schlei entlang, bei akzeptablem Wetter ein kurzer, schöner Spaziergang, siehe *hier*. Meine Frau und ich kommen auf der Fahrt nach Fahrdorf zwangsläufig am Odin's vorbei und könnten ggf. hin und zurück noch drei Personen mitnehmen. Besteht Interesse?

Ralf

----------


## Hartmut S

liebe teilnehmer,

in den letzten wochen erhielt ich 2 anfragen, was denn eigentlich labskaus 
sei.
ich musste selbst erst einmal gucken, wie es geschrieben wird, obwohl wir es 
hier oft futtern.

labskaus ist ein gemix aus rinderhack und kartoffeln.
dazu kommen gurke und zwiebeln, pfeffer u. salz.
so mache ich es für uns zurecht.
einige köche geben auch fisch dazu, und nehmen schweinehack.
bei mir kommen nur spiegeleier drauf.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labskaus

viel wichtiger ist aber der norddeutsch wikinger hohigwein und der 
küstennebel.
ich glaube kaum, das das ein bayer, oder ein "frankfurter würstchen" (z.B. helmut) diese 
getränke bis mitternacht überstehen.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

Moin Hartmut,   


> hohigwein


 , wohl Honigwein war bei uns wohl als Bärenfang bekannt und geht zuerst in die Beine. 



> Küstennebel


 , ist wohl ein Getränk aus Anis und Wasser. Nach reichlich Genuss zieht Nebel auf die Pupille. *ggg*

----------


## Frank1958

@Helmut a.g.



> und das "Kaffekränzchen mit älteren Damen" habe ich überlesen.


Was hast du denn gegen ältere Damen? Das sind doch unsere Frauen. *gg*   #148

----------


## Hvielemi

Der Spiegel weiss, was heutzutage Labskaus sei, bzw. das durchaus
glaubwürdig erscheinende Rezept des "Old Commercial Room" in Hambur_ch*._




> *Zutaten (für fünf Personen)*1 kg gepökelte Rinderbrust, 300 g Zwiebeln, 500 g mehlige Kartoffeln, 10_Eier, Rote Bete, Salzgurke, Pfeffer.
> *Zubereitung*
> Die Rinderbrust mit den geschälten und geviertelten Zwiebeln und etwas Pfeffer in einen Topf mit 2 Liter Wasser geben und rund 2 Stunden kochen. Ist die Rinderbrust weich genug, also kaubar, den gesamten Inhalt aus der Brühe nehmen und warmstellen. Nun die Kartoffeln in die Brühe geben, weichkochen und zu Brei zerstampfen. Überschüssige Brühe abgießen. Jetzt das Rindfleisch mit den Zwiebeln durch einen Fleischwolf drehen und zu den Stampfkartoffeln geben, leicht köcheln lassen. Nach Geschmack mit Worcestersoße oder Brühwürfel abschmecken. Angerichtet wird Labskaus mit je zwei Spiegeleiern und in Scheiben geschnittener Roter Bete und Salzgurke.


Es ist eher die Exotik einer Reise an die Küste, als das Rezept
an sich, was mich wiederholen lässt:

Ja gerne, je eine halbe Portion für Doris und mich, mit je nur einem 
Spiegelei bitte, zum Kennenlernen. Labskaus und Shanties werden beide
auf dem Weg vom harten Leben auf dem Windjammer ins gepfle_ch_te
Fährhaus in Fahrdorf einen deutlichen Kulturwandel durchlaufen haben.

Ich war jetzt grad in Finnland, dem Land der letzten Kap Hoorner,
die noch um's Kap segelten, als die Hamburger Viermaster
längst nicht mehr zu sehen waren***.
Da gibts im Ravintola (Restaurant) meist eine ähnlich zusammen-
gesetzte Masse am _Buffeti_. Die erfüllt den Zweck, ausgehungerte
Waldarbeiter, Lastwagenfahrer (60 to auf Eis!) oder Seeleute zu 
ernähren, bestens.
Meinem in Lappland lebender Freund Thomas Brunnsteiner berichtete 
vor einigen Jahren einer dieser alten Kap Hoorner, Hilmer Johansson**:



> Wir segelten für Brot. Wir aßen Pökelfleisch, das man übers
> ganze Schiff roch. Wir lebten, 16 Mann, monatelang im Deckshaus ...
> Und die 35 oder 45 Tage ums Kap Hoorn segelten wir ungewaschen. 
> Das war Gesetz.


Na dann, guten Appetit!
Wir kommen trotzdem.

Carpe diem!


* 
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/deutschl...-712521-2.html
** 
http://www.mare.de/index.php?article_id=1938

*** 
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pommern_(Schiff,_1903)
hier noch nicht als Aaländer, sondern einst als Hamburger Viermaster:

Das Schiff liegt heute noch im Originalzustand in Marienhamn, segelfertig,
aber ohne Labskaus. An Bord wird heute eingelegter Strömning (Ostseehering)
gereich. Auch gut ...

----------


## Harald_1933

*Labskaus - bevorzugtes Essen für eher arme Leute
*
Es gab mal eine Zeit, in der ich neben russischen Eiern auch gern Labskaus im Restaurant am Hamburger Hauptbahnhof vertilgt habe, weil es besonders preiswert war. Ohne noch lebenden Vater und Mutter war ich mit meinem geringen Arbeitsentgelt neben monatlich fälliger Zimmermiete darauf angewiesen, die Ausgaben für Essen und Trinken zu minimieren. Ich habe also auch heute und am 12. September 2015 kein Problem damit, einmal wieder Labskaus zum Abendessen zu bevorzugen. 

Wegen bei mir eingegangener Rückfragen zu den Teilnehmern am Abend des 12. Septembers 2015 im Alten Fährhaus in Fahrdorf nun die mir bislang bekannten Namen wie folgt:

Hartmut mit Brigitte und ein Fahrzeuglenker (3) - Konrad mit Doris (2) - Frank mit Marion (2) - Manfred mit Renate (2) - Klaus42 mit ? (2) - Harald mit Peggy (2) - Klaus A mit ? (2) Das sind die Labskaus-Fans oder werden es. 

Und Carlos mit Hilde sowie Helmut leider ohne Begleitung möchten von der Speisekarte auswählen. Allen schon heute guten Appetit.

Für das Abendessen am 11.9.2015 habe ich für mich und meine Frau das Odins Haddeby vorgesehen. Speisekarte Odins Haddeby: 
http://www.odins-haddeby.de/download...peisekarte.pdf

Wenn diesem Treffpunkt ab 19.00 Uhr allgemein zugestimmt wird, würde ich mich freuen. 

Das von mir bewohnte Hotel an der Schlei hat mir inzwischen für die möglichen Aktivitäten auf dem Wasser die nachstehenden Vorschläge per E-Mail zugesandt:

http://www.hein-haddeby.de/fahrplan

http://www.schlei-ausflugsfahrten.de/fahrplan.html /

http://www.schlei-ausflugsfahrten.de/routen.html

http://www.schleiraddampfer.de/unser...mber-2015.html

Ich würde die Raddampfertour vorschlagen. Vielleicht hat auch Ralf dazu eine Meinung?

Empfehlenswert wären nach Meinung meines gewählten Hotels unter anderem auch der Schleswiger Dom, das Schloss Gottorf oder z.B. das Wikinger-Museum in Haithabu. Es gäbe sicher noch viele sehenswerte Ortschaften an der Schlei, nämlich z.B. die kleinste Stadt Deutschlands, also Arnis: http://arnis.de/

Beschnacken könnten wir das ja ausführlich abends im Odins.

*Der beste Weg, einen Freund zu haben, ist der, selbst einer zu sein.*
Ralph Waldo Emerson

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Änderung resp. Ergänzung

*Die Frau von Klaus A. heißt Annemarie - herzlich willkommen - aber sie und er möchten auf Labskaus, warum auch immer, verzichten. Vielleicht kommt noch beim Zuschauen auf andere Teller erstmals Appetit auf zuvor Unbekanntes auf. Weinbergschnecken habe ich anfänglich auch erst mit Widerwillen vertilgt und Peggy zuliebe eine Weile daran festgehalten, bis ich auf eine wohl Hundertjährige traf, und danach mochte ich das generell nie wieder. 

Das Leben kann so schön sein, man muß es nur genießen können. 

*Das größte Vergnügen im Leben besteht darin, Dinge zu tun. die man nach Meinung anderer Leute nicht fertigbringt*
Marcel Aymè

Gruß Harald

----------


## klaus42

Hallo Harald,
leider konnte ich meine Reise im September nach Nordkorea nicht umbuchen, daher kann ich leider an dem Treffen in diesem Jahr in Fahrdorf nicht teilnehmen. Ich kann nur noch einen vereinbarten Termin am 9.9. in der Nuklearmedizin Heidelberg wahrnehmen und bin dann weg. Sehr schade! 
Gruß Klaus

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Harald,

nach all dem was ich über Labskaus gelesen habe möchten Renate und ich auch aus der Speisekarte wählen. (Man weiß ja nicht was da alles zusammengemengt ist)
Ein guter Freund sagte mir das sieht aus wie schon einmal gegessen. Und da ich auf Fisch Allergisch bin, möchte ich nichts riskieren. Wollen doch Ralfs Chor nach dem Essen noch genießen...........................

Die Aktivitäten sind wie von Dir gewohnt super ausgewählt. Wir fahren am 09.09. von zu Hause ab, machen bei Bad Fallingbostel einen Zwischenstopp und sind dann am 10.09. auf dem Campingplatz Haidabu. Die Rückfahrt ist ab Fahrdorf
für den 15.09. geplant

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Manfred,

ja, du hast irgendwie recht.
Wir machen unser Labskaus auch anders.
Brigitte überlegt, auch auszusteigen, denn mit Fisch und Pökelfleisch ist es so eine Sache . . . 

Lieber Harald,
wir dachten immer das Treffen ist am 12. September?
Am Freitag haben wir genug mit dem Aufbau unserer Bleibe zu tun.
Ich könnte nicht versprechen, ob ich da noch am Abend, zum Essen nüchtern bin.
Wir sind "Selbstversorger",  - - - gelle Manfred? *gg*

Manfred, plan noch einen Tag bei Hartmut und Brigitte ein.
Wir werden für dich illegalen Strom aus Bayern abzapfen. *ggg*

Lieber Helmut, auch deine Anwesenheit, bei uns, ist zwingend erforderlich, - eehhmm, ich meinte gewünscht.
Für dich würde ich sogar meine Garage, oder mein Märklin-Zimmer herrichten *g*

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Käpt`n,

wir helfen Dir beim aufbauen. Und lassen uns dann von Harald und Biggi ins Odins Haddeby einladen. "ggg". Ist doch ein vernünftiger Vorschlag.

Schau mer a mal (wie die Bayern sagen) wie Harald reagiert.

Gruss
Manfred

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wir machen unser Labskaus auch anders.
> Brigitte überlegt, auch auszusteigen, denn mit Fisch und Pökelfleisch ist es so eine Sache . . .


Mit "auch anders" hängt man ja nun wohl in der Luft? Wie anders?? Man sollte also nun mal den Koch befragen, der Labskaus im Alten Fährhaus in Fahrdorf zubereitet. 

Zunächst noch einmal die Speisekarte: http://www.altes-faehrhaus-fahrdorf....15internet.pdf

Da wird kein Labskaus aufgeführt!!

Also das eben mit dem Chefkoch geführte Telefongespräch ergab folgende Zubereitung:

*Corned Beef wird mit gepressten Kartoffeln - also ohne Milch, ohne Butter, ohne Sahne - geschnittenen Zwiebeln und geschnittenen Gewürzgurken vermengt oder verrührt. Separat wird dann auf den Teller gelegt Rote Beete, Senfgurke und Rollmops. Letztendlich kommt als Abrundung ein Spiegelei oben drauf.* 

So habe ich das auch schon vor mehr als 60 Jahren in Hamburg verspeist. Wer den Rollmops und das Spiegelei verweigern möchte, könnte es ja z.B. links oder rechts auf dem Teller liegen lassen.

Ich hoffe nun, dass Manfred und Brigitte nach dieser Offenlegung weiterhin dabei sind, diese nordische Spezialität, ähnlich wie in der Pfalz den Saumagen zu genießen.




> wir dachten immer das Treffen ist am 12. September?


Das Treffen am 12.9.2015 schliesst doch eine Begegnung zum Schnacken am 11.9.2015 nicht aus. War so eine Idee von mir. Ihr Selbstversorger bleibt dann eben unter Euch, und ich werde dann auch am 11.9.2015 im Alten Fährhaus das Abendessen gemütlich mit meiner Frau genießen. 

Vielleicht ist ja von der Wohnwagencrew jemand bereit, die Raddampferfahrt zu organisieren, wenn das gewünscht wird. Wir würden mitfahren.

*"Schwelge nicht in der Vergangenheit, träume nicht von der Zukunft, konzentriere dich auf den gegenwärtigen Augenblick"*
(Buddha)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

*Corned Beef*
ohne Milch, ohne Butter, ohne Sahne

oh je, noch schlimmer, als wir dachten!
Wenn, dann nur aus Argentinien,  meiner Seefahrer-Region.
Etwas Butter oder Sahne gehören in jedem Fall dazu.
Soll ich lieber das Labskaus zubereiten?

Lieber Harald,
ich finde es sehr gut, dass du alles managest.
Natürlich werden Brigitte und ich nicht mit leerem Magen ins Bett gehen *g*.

Du kannst deine Schrift wieder etwas verkleinern, Winfried hat's verstanden.
Der Rest freut sich darüber . . . .

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## RalfDm

Moin Moin,



> Vielleicht hat auch Ralf dazu eine Meinung?


ich möchte zu bedenken geben, dass die von Dir verlinkten Schiffsfahrten  alle ab Kappeln gehen, das gilt auch für den Raddampfer. Von  Fahrdorf/Haddeby nach Kappeln sind es etwa 45 km, egal ob man auf der  Angelner (Nord-) Seite über die B76/B201 oder auf der Schwansener (Süd-)  Seite über die B76/B203 fährt. Ab Schleswig fährt aber die "Wappen von  Schleswig" (auf der wir auch schon gesungen haben), mit der ebenfalls  Schleirundfahrten (nämlich von Schleswig bis Ulsnis und wieder zurück)  angeboten werden, siehe hier.  Bis zum Anleger in Schleswig fährt man von Fahrdorf/Haddeby vielleicht  zehn Minuten, und gegenüber dem Anleger, bei der Tankstelle, gibt es  einen großen Parkplatz (die Abbiegerspur *vor* der Tankstelle nehmen!). Das wäre mein Vorschlag.



> Empfehlenswert wären nach Meinung meines  gewählten Hotels unter anderem auch der Schleswiger Dom, das Schloss  Gottorf oder z.B. das Wikinger-Museum in Haithabu. Es gäbe sicher noch  viele sehenswerte Ortschaften an der Schlei, nämlich z.B. die kleinste  Stadt Deutschlands, also Arnis: http://arnis.de/


Genau die würde ich auch aufzählen. 
Wenn man schon in Fahrdorf/Haddeby ist, dann ist der Besuch des Wikingermuseum eigentlich ein *Muss*:  Beim Odin's über die Straße gehen, an der Kirche vorbei, vor dem  Friedhof nach links abbiegen, kommt man zum Museum. Von dort ist es noch  ein Fußweg von ca. 15 Minuten bis zu den rekonstruierten Häusern in  Haithabu, wo man einen Eindruck von den Wohnverhältnissen von vor 1000  Jahren bekommt.
Im Schleswig-Holsteinischen Landesmuseum in Schloss Gottorf gibt es neben vielem Anderen u. a. die Moorleichensammlung und das Nydam-Boot  zu sehen, von dem man annimmt, dass dies der Bootstyp ist, mit dem die  Angeln, Sachsen, Jüten und noch ein paar andere in der ersten Hälfte des  5. Jahrhunderts nach Britannien "rübergemacht haben".
Ich bin mir  allerdings bewusst, dass Museumsbesuche nicht jedermanns Sache sind. Wie  wär's dann mit einer Fahrradtour auf der Schwansener Seite der Schlei  nach Sieseby, einem schnuckeligen kleinen Dorf an der Schlei mit  traditionellen schleswig-holsteinischen Reetdachhäusern und zwei  Gaststätten, in denen man zum Mittagessen/Kaffetrinken einkehren kann?  Fahrradtouren rund um die Schlei herum kann man überhaupt viele machen,  je nach Ausdauer auch bis an die Ostsee, z. B. zur Geltinger Birk.  Oder man fährt mit dem Auto dorthin (nach Falshöft) und geht in der  Birk entlang der Ostsee spazieren oder packt dort die Räder aus und  radelt.
Genügt das erstmal?

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Ralf,

vielen Dank für diese aufklärende Information. Dann wären wir, die da mitfahren würden, am Samstag, wenn ich den Fahrplan richtig gedeutet habe, gegen 16.50 Uhr wieder in Schleswig rechtzeitig zurück, um um 18.30 Uhr im Alten Fährhaus in Fahrdorf dabei zu sein. Diese Möglichkeit sollte man nutzen.

*"Freundschaft, das ist wie Heimat"*
(Kurt Tucholsky)

Beste Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Schön, wie sich der Nebel lichtet über dem Schleitreff.

Nun wissen wir, dass Corned-Beef auf dem Menue steht, Shantygesang,
Met getrunken werden soll und eine Schleifahrt mit einem ordentlichen Dieselschiff
anstelle eines Fake-Raddampfers mit Diesel-Schraubenantrieb.
Spaziergang bzw. Wanderung am Schleiufer und in der Birk werden ganz
bestimmt auf unserem Programm stehen und, wenn der Wind dies zulässt,
auch eine Strandwanderung irgendwo an der Nordsee drüben. Es wird wohl
etwa eine Woche werden, mit Besuchen in Kiel und Hamburg.

Das kommt gut, und wir freuen uns auf das Wiedersehen und das Kennenlernen
neuer Gesichter. Ob wir zur Camping- oder zur Festes-Dach-überm-Kopf-Fraktion
zählen werden, wird kurzfristig aufgrund von Wetter und Gesundheit entschieden.


Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Harald,



> Dann wären wir, die da mitfahren würden, am Samstag, wenn ich den Fahrplan richtig gedeutet habe, gegen 16.50 Uhr wieder in Schleswig rechtzeitig zurück


ich deute diesen Fahrplan



 *Sommer: 27. Mai bis 13. September 2015*

 
 *täglich - außer Dienstag*


 _Schleswig - Missunde - Ulsnis und zurück_


                     14.00 Uhr ab
                     Schleswig - Schleihallenbrücke
                     an 17.00 Uhr


                     14.55 Uhr ab
                     Missunde
                     ab 16.00 Uhr


                     15.25 Uhr an 
                     Ulsnis
                     ab 15.25 Uhr



dahingehend, dass Ihr um *17:00* Uhr wieder in Schleswig seid, auch bei weitem zeitig genug, um um 18:30 Uhr im Alten Fährhaus einzuschlagen.

Ralf

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Harald,

sei uns bitte nicht böse, wir werden nach Speisekarte Abendessen. Die geplante Schiff-Fahrt sowie die Museumsbesuche machen wir selbstverständlich mit.

Gruß Manfred

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ralf,

dann benötigt das Schiff retour also 10 Minuten mehr als auf dem Hinweg. Ist wohl dann Gegenströmung. Ist damit zu rechnen, dass das Schiff am 12.9.2015 evtl. ausgebucht ist, wenn man nicht möglicherweise schon jetzt Plätze reservieren lässt?

Hallo Hartmut, hallo Manfred,

das Thema Labskaus ist für mich abgehakt. Wer das nicht möchte, der soll das lassen, und wer Butter oder Sahne dazu für schmackhafter und nahrhafter hält, sollte das hinzufügen. Die Bedienung im alten Fährhaus wird sicher auf Wunsch das Gewünschte herbeizaubern.

*"Eine Folge von kleinen Willensakten liefert ein bedeutendes Ergebnis"
*(Charles Baudelaire)

Beste Grüße

Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Harald,



> Ist damit zu rechnen, dass das Schiff am 12.9.2015 evtl. ausgebucht ist, wenn man nicht möglicherweise schon jetzt Plätze reservieren lässt?


es wäre bestimmt kein Fehler, wenn man es sicherheitshalber täte. Das Schiff ist für 240 Personen zugelassen, siehe *hier*, und man weiß nicht, wieviele weitere Touristen um die Zeit sich hierzulande noch tummeln. 
Nachdem das Thema "Labskaus" jetzt abgehakt ist, wäre dies die nächste Frage: "Wer möchte am 12.9. von 14 bis 17 Uhr an einer Schiffsfahrt auf der Schlei (Schleswig-Ulsnis un torüch) teilnehmen?" Bitte bei Harald anmelden.

Ralf

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Freunde,
(damit meine ich ganz besonders auch meinen freund helmut!)

Brigitte und ich würden diese Schiffs-Tour gerne mitmachen.
Ach das Museum sollten wir, wegen Brigitte,  versuchen zu schaffen.
Ich bleibe auf dem Campingplatz nüchtern, sodass wir uns mit Harald zum Abendessen treffen können.
Auch das Labskaus-Essen ist für Brigitte kein Problem mehr.
Sie berichtigte mich, Sahne kommt da natürlich nicht rein.
Sonst würde es aussehen, wie bereits gegessen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

Hallo, wir beide machen die Schiffstour auch mit. Wir bleiben auch bei Labskaus auch wenn es heißt,  Watt der Bur net kennt dat fret er nett.  *g*     Gruß Marion und Frank

----------


## Hartmut S

moin lieber frank,

eine gute entscheidung!

wir können ja später "die funde" wieder auf dem campingplatz abtrainieren.
manfred macht es in form einer prophylaxe.
danke manfred, dass du uns beim aufbau des kleinen vorzeltes hilfst.

liebe grüsse
auch an marion

----------


## Carlos

Liebe Forumsfreunde und Säntisbekannte,
auch wir Beide sind bei der Schiffstour gerne mit dabei.
Wir wollen ja ca. 1 Woche in der Gegend sein und die Tage vom 11. bis 13. Sept. sind da in jedem Fall inbegriffen.
Ob wir vorher kommen oder nachher dranhängen, wollen wir kurzfristig entscheiden um das bestmögliche Wetter zu berücksichtigen.
Als Quartier haben wir eine Ferienwohnung in Borgwedel im Auge und wir hoffen dass wir dort oder wo anders um diese Jahreszeit auch kurzfristig buchen können.
Ansonsten wollen wir schöne, auch ausgedehnte Radlturen unternehmen, lassen uns aber noch gerne inspirieren von Euch für weitere Aktivitäten.
Es sind ja nur noch gute 3 Wochen und bis dahin grüßen wir Alle Teilnehmer und Mitleser recht herzlich aus München, Carlos

----------


## Harald_1933

*Nu geiht dat los

*Von Klaus A kam inzwischen auch per E-Mail die Bestätigung zur Mitfahrt am 12.9.2015 um 14.00 Uhr von Schleswig nach Ulsnis und zurück. Fahrpreis für Hin un torüch 12 . Mit dem Schiffseigner habe ich eben telefoniert und 15 Personen unter meinem Namen angemeldet. Er freut sich uns unser Kommen und ich habe mich gefreut, dass das so unkompliziert eben über die Bühne ging. Natürlich hab ich ihm vertellt, dat wie extra na Fahrdorp kummen wullt, um de Shanty-Sänger von Fahrdorp to bekieken und und deren Gesang totohörn. Dat wär bannig spannend hett he dann seggt. 

*"Der Kluge lernt aus allem und jedem, der Normale aus seinen Erfahrungen und der Dumme weiß schon alles besser"*
(Sokrates)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

haddu fein gemacht!

Danke lieber Harald!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

@Hartmut



> moin lieber frank,


Moin moin, mit abtrainieren wird erst ma nix. Höchstens  einarmiges reißen *gg*



> eine gute Entscheidung!


Das will ich meinen. Wenn wir schon mal da sind..  ik glööv neegst dag hebben wi wehdaag an n ganzen lief  *gg*

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Frank,

-* hier* - der Link zu Deinem Test. Vielen Dank. Auch die Shanty-Sänger lassen sich damit aufrufen.

*"Zuerst wähle eine klare, eine realisierbare Idee - ein Ziel. Als zweites versehe dich mit den Mitteln, die zur Erreichung dieses Zieles notwendig sind: Wissen, Geld, Rohstoffe und Methoden. Im dritten Schritt setze alle deine Mittel im Hinblick auf das zu erreichende Ziel ein"*
(Aristoteles)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Harald,

die Bayern Renate und ich sind natürlich auch dabei. Als Sportboot-Kapitäne werden wir natürlich das ab und anlege Manöver genau beobachten "ggg" vielen Dank für Deine super Organisitation.

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Frank1958

Harald, hab Dank für den Link ..........        :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Harald_1933

Frank,

das ist und war ja Dein Link; also Dank trüch, wie de Hamburger seggt, in Fahrdorp heet dat torüch. Watt man allns weeten muss.

*Ick vertell di mol watt vunn Hein und Fietje:
*
De Hein is in Indien west und as hee trüch käm, drop hee den Fietje op de stroot. Mensch Hein vertell doch mol, war Du allns so mookt hest in Indien. Joo, wie wärn dor meist op Tigerjagd. Blooss een Dag, do wär ick so mitten in Dschungel drin un har mien Gewehr nich dobie. Un plötzlich käm dor son Tiger utn Dschungel rut, un ick jo gau trüch kehrt marsch to mien Blockhuus; un de Tiger immer in grooten Sprüngen achter mie ran. Hee har mie all meist tofooten un plötzlich rutsch hee ut, un ick jo rin in mien Blockhuus un denn wär ick ro rett. Mensch Hein, ick gläuw ick har for Angst in de Büx scheeten. Jo, watt meenst Du denn, op watt de Tiger utrutscht iss.

*"Kleine Gelegenheiten sind oft der Anfang zu großen Unternehmungen"*
(Demosthenes)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Frank1958

Sehr schön Harald-Lach-

:)  *Willem draapt Hein und segt:" Du, Hein, ik heb neelich mal bie´n Danzünnericht tokäk´n. Ik segg die, dat is einmalig. Dat is´n Aaskram, segg ik die. Dor givt een Danz, dor dreiht man erst mit Hack un denn mit de groote Töhn und wackelt denn gewaltig mit de Mors. Twist heet de Tanz, oder sowat." - "Well hett de denn woll utfunnen?" fragt Hein. "Dat weet ik", seggt Willem, "de kummt ut Amerika und sovöl ik weet und mie ok woll denk´n kann, hett de Danz´n Mann utfunnen, de to Huus veertein Kinner har un bloot een Klo."*

----------


## Harald_1933

Köstlich Frank,

hab Dank. Aufn Michel steht ein Amerikaner neben einem etwas finster dreinblickenden Mann und fragt ihn nach seinem Alter. "Ick man sösstig Johr old". Donnerwetter, sagt der Ami, so alt werden die meisten Leute bei uns in USA nicht. Aber warum gucken Sie denn so trübsinnig? "Ick heff vunn mien Vadder een an Latz kreegen." Fast unglaublich, wie alt ist denn Ihr Vater? "Dee iss neentig Johr old" Phantastisch meint der Ami, und warum haben Sie denn einen Klaps auf den Hinterkopf bekommen? "Weil ick mien Grootvadder sien Kömbuddel twei smeeten heff." Wie auch der Großvater lebt noch?? Wie alt ist denn der? Dee iss man hundertunntwinning Johr old, unn wenn Sie datt nich gläuwen wullt, gehn se mol to Pastor Spieker vunn de Michaeliskark, de hett em dowwt.

*"Nehmt eure Sprache ernst! Wer es hier nicht zu dem Gefühl einer heiligen Pflicht bringt, in dem ist nicht einmal der Keim für eine höhere Bildung vorhanden"*
(Friedrich Nietzsche)

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Auszug aus dem heutigen "Schleiboten":




> *"Sendung mit der Maus" zu Gast in Haithabu und auf der Geltinger Birk*
> 
> An diesem Wochenende ist die legendäre ARD-Kindersendung zu Gast in Haithabu. Am morgigen Sonntag um 10 Uhr im Ersten und um 11:30 Uhr im Kika ist zu sehen, wie "Maus"-Moderator Armin Maiwald mit einem Wikingerschiff über die Schlei bis nach Haithabu segelt. ... Weiter Richtung Norden, im Naturschutzgebiet Geltinger Birk, macht sich Armin Maiwald auf die Suche nach den Wildpferden, die dort leben. Die Sommerreise mit der Maus endet am nördlichsten deutschen Leuchtturm der Ostseeküste, in Holsnis. ..."


Ralf

----------


## Frank1958

> Am morgigen Sonntag um 10 Uhr im Ersten und um 11:30 Uhr im Kika ist zu sehen, wie "Maus"-Moderator Armin Maiwald mit einem Wikingerschiff über die Schlei bis nach Haithabu segelt.


Besten Dank für den Tipp Ralf.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Für das Abendessen am 11.9.2015 habe ich für mich und meine Frau das Odins Haddeby vorgesehen. Speisekarte Odins Haddeby: 
> http://www.odins-haddeby.de/download...peisekarte.pdf
> 
> Wenn diesem Treffpunkt ab 19.00 Uhr allgemein zugestimmt wird, würde ich mich freuen.


moin lieber harald,

vielen dank für deine planung (deutsch).
vielen dank für dein arrangement (france oder latein?, keine ahnung, ich bin deutscher).

sind da auch kleine hünchen erlaubt?
sonst hätten wir ein problem.
kannst du einmal nachfragen.
ansonsten sehen wir uns zum treffen, ohne den kampfhund *g*

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Frank und Harald,

die Witze bitte nochmal auf deutsch, oder " bayrisch" (ggg) auch die Selbstversorger schließen sich am 11.09. den Fischköppen an (g). Ich weiß nicht recht Harald ob auch Du dazugehörst, bist doch ein Pfälzer-Bub.

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Hartmut S

nee, harald gehört nicht dazu.
es sei denn, wir müssten ihn auf dem schlauchboot versorgen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

ach man, manfred,
es gibt doch viel bessere.
da musst du nicht erst das richtige "dütsch" lernen.
und so nebenbei,
frank ist immer noch am üben . . .  :L&auml;cheln: 
lieber frank, sage uns bescheid, wenn du geburtstag hast. *wir helfen, das nächste mal!* :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Käpt"n

der kommt mir bekannt vor....................

Manfred

----------


## Hartmut S

Bitte nicht verraten lieber bayrischer Freund  :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich habe das "ganze" ein wenig verfeinert. :L&auml;cheln: 

Lieben Gruss

----------


## Hvielemi

> sind da auch kleine hünchen erlaubt?


Also das Arrangschemang für Hünchen sieht aus wie folgt:

Hühnchen auf den Tisch,
Hündchen unter den Tisch.

Auch wir werden dabeisein, ebenso wie an der Schleifahrt
vom Samstag Mittag.


Rolling on the river!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

oh je, lieber konrad,

du verschreibst dich auch mal.
es geht um hunde, nicht um hühnchen, oder hündchen, oder hähne, oder hänchens.  :L&auml;cheln: 

lieben gruss
ich liebe mein  hündchen, oder meinen hund.

----------


## Hvielemi

Verzeih, lieber Captain Hartmut

Das Wortspiel liess sich nach deinem Tippfehler einfach nicht vermeiden.

Aber ich denke wirklich, dass so kleine Hündchen vom Fährhaus-Wirt geduldet
werden sollten. Auf dem Tisch würde ich wohl Fisch dem Hähnchen vorziehen.
Entscheiden tu ich mich dann vor Ort.

Ich freu mich auf's Wiedersehen
und endlich mal auch das verbliebene Hündchen zu sehen,
nachdem das in Alacant mit den beiden Anderen ja nicht geklappt hatte.
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

ja, wir freuen uns auch.
für das eigentliche Treffen am 12.08. abends haben wir einen Aufpasser.
Wir wollten den kleinen nicht allein lassen.

Lieben Gruss

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo liebe Freunde,

leider wird sich wohl meine Wetterprognose  #138 ,vom 03.08. bestätigen.
Wir lassen uns aber die Laune nicht verderben.
Hoffen wir, dass es zumindest trocken bleibt, damit wir den oder die Ausflüge mit Windjacke, aber ohne Regenschirm genießen können.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Aber -* hier* - am 11. und 12. und 13. September fliegen die Regenwolken davon und die Sonne übernimmt das Regiment, und zwar, weil von weit her reiselustige und an Shanty-Gesängen interessierte Männer und Frauen angereist sind, die zusätzlich Erholung bei seichten Winden genießen möchten. Ich wünsche mir, der die Idee mit Ralf seiner Shanty-Truppe erstmals im Forum verlauten ließ, dass uns der Wettergott hold gesonnen ist. 

*"Das Träumen ist der Sonntag des Denkens"*
(Henri-Frédéric Amiel) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

du sagst es. lieber harald!

egal, wie das wetter nun wird. . . . 

ich freue mich auf peggy und dich!
auch auf die vielen anderen alten und neuen freunde.

lieber konrad,
der hund ist kein "verbleibender" hund.
er ist neu, und mit perwoll gewaschen.  -- deutsche werbung-- *g*
wir bekommen nach spanien, im oktober noch einen weiteren neuen.
er lebt bereit, und man könnte ihn streicheln.
wollen wir aber nicht, weil wir "die brut" nicht stören möchten.
er wird ende oktober abgeholt. bezahlt ist er bereits *gg*
es ist die gleiche züchterin. dafür nehmen wir gerne 700 km anreise in kauf.

keine ahnung, ob ich nun alles richtig mache . . .
aber brigitte wollte es so. 
ich leibe sie ja. was sollte ich denn machen?  . . . . .
wenn ich ihr sagen würde, ich habe nur noch 10 jahre, würde sie mir  sagen, sie hätte noch 15 jahre. *g*
was soll's, so langsam muss ich mein kapitänspatent wohl abgeben.

frauen sind nicht immer durchschaubar.

lieben gruss
hartmut
____________________
Wenn Betriebssysteme so sicher wären,wie die Gedankenverschlüsselung einer Frau, 
wäre jede Art von Firewall überflüssig!

----------


## RalfDm

Moin,

mir wird gerade bewusst, dass es einen Tag nach unserem Treffen in Fahrdorf, und von dort nicht weit entfernt, ein weiteres Highlight gibt: Den SH Netz Cup (früher: Eon-Hanse-Cup) auf dem NOK, mit 12,7 km Rennstrecke das härteste internationale Ruderrennen der Welt, siehe *hier*. Meine Frau und ich fahren dazu traditionell nach Schülp auf der Südseite des Kanals (dann schaut man beim Rennen nach Norden, und nicht in die Sonne und bis zum Ziel, nämlich der Rendsburger Hochbrücke), speisen dort im Schülper Kroog, (wo meine Shanty-Brüder und ich natürlich auch schon mal einen Auftritt hatten - mit Labskaus-Essen!), gehen dann mit Faltstühlen an den Kanal und harren der Dinge - sprich der fünf Rudermannschaften -, die da kommen sollen. 

Ist irgendjemand sonst interessiert?

Ralf

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Grüß Gott, Ralf,

wenn wir von irgend jemanden mitfahren können (mit dem WoMo möchte ich nicht wegfahren) schauen wir uns das Spektakel mit an. Wir haben ja vor bis 15./16. zu
bleiben.

Gruß
Manfred u. Renate

----------


## RalfDm

Moin Manfred,



> wenn wir von irgend jemanden mitfahren können (mit dem WoMo möchte ich nicht wegfahren) schauen wir uns das Spektakel mit an.


ggf. können wir Euch beim Campingplatz aufsammeln, das ist kein großer Umweg. Wir fahren allerdings nur zum Kanal, wenn das Wetter akzeptabel ist, sonst ist dort zu ungemütlich. Weiteres können wir ja am 12. beschnacken.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

*Wetter

*Moin Shanty-Fans,

schaut bitte mal heute - hier - auf die Wetterprognose für  den 11. - 12. und 13. September!!

*"Es ist, wie es ist, und es kommt, wie es kommt"
*
Gruß Harald

----------


## Heribert

Hallo, liebe Shanty-Fans,

da kann man nur sagen: "Wenn Engel reisen...."

Ich wünsche allen Fans ein paar schöne und unvergessliche Tage in Angeln und nord-westlich der Schlei. Vor zwei Jahren waren wir zwei Wochen in Kappeln.

Beste Grüße
Heribert

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Hartmut S und Forentrefffreunde,

Hutschi hatte mich (und meine Frau) schon auf Verdacht vorgemerkt, da ich nicht wusste, wann ich zur nächsten Behandlung nach Bad Berka muss.
Nun steht der Termin fest  (20.09.) und wir würden gern teilnehmen und hoffen, dass es noch zwei Plätzchen für uns gibt.

@ Harald
Wir sehen uns im Hotel an der Schlei und wir freuen uns schon Dich wiederzusehen.

Herzliche Grüße

MalteR

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Malte,

das ist eine Riesenüberraschung nicht nur für mich, sondern auch für Ralf mit seiner Shanty-Truppe und die Labskaus-Vertilger. Der Koch hat sicher keine Mühe, falls Du Interesse bekundest, noch 2 Portionen mehr auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Ansonsten bietet die von mir schon mehrfach im Forum präsentierte Speisekarte noch ne ganze Menge mehr. Ich freue mich nach so langer Zeit auch auf ein Wiedersehen.

*"Ich bin ein katholischer Franzose mit armenischen Wurzeln, meine Frau ist protestantische Schwedin,... ich habe einen algerischen Schwager, der Muslim ist, und einen jüdischen Enkel. Wir verstehen uns, weil wir nicht über die Religion des anderen diskutieren, sondern sie respektieren."*
(Charles Aznavour)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

*ich freue mich auch!*

wir haben da nun 2 probleme, wegen des hundes.
jörg ist in der klinik, bekommt einen defibrillator eingepflanzt.
wollen hoffen, dass er rechtzeitig wieder fitt ist.
lieber malte, du bekommst ansonsten sein schönes essen.

na ja, mal gucken.
brigitte und ich werden zum treffen erscheinen. egal wie . . . 
notfalls müssen wir mal klären, ob wir hundi mitnehmen dürfen.
dann singen wir halt etwas leiser *g* gelle helmut!? *g*

lieben gruss

----------


## MalteR

> *ich freue mich auch!*
> 
> lieber malte, du bekommst ansonsten sein schönes essen.
> 
> lieben gruss



Lieber Hartmut,

finde ich toll, dass Dein Hündchen auch Labskaus als Lieblingsessen mag!

Herzliche Grüße

MalteR

----------


## Harald_1933

*Abendessen am 11.9.2015

*Eben habe ich bei ODINS in HADDEBY  - Telefon 04621.85 05 00. - für mich einen Tisch für zunächst 2 Personen unter meinem Namen reservieren lassen. Ich habe am Telefon erwähnt, dass möglicherweise noch weitere Gäste aus meinem Bekanntenkreis an einer Tischreservierung interessiert seien. Bitte, lasst mich bis zum 6. September 2015 wissen, wer auch bei Odins abends essen möchte. Ich würde dann die erforderliche Tischgröße reservieren lassen.

P.S.: Die Reservierung habe ich für 18.30 Uhr vorgenommen.

*"Die Anderen machen Sex in der Küche. Ich esse im Bett"*
(gesehen auf einem Werbeplakat)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Frank1958

> 2 Personen


 Wir sind dabei. Gruß Frank

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Harald,

wir sind dabei (zwei Personen)! Und an dieser Stelle ein Appell an alle Fahrdorf-Fahrer: Bitte überlegt Euch für den *12. abends* im Alten Fährhaus andere Themen als unser gemeinsames — das interessiert die wenigsten meiner Shantybrüder, und deren Frauen schon gar nicht! Am *11.* aber, bei Odin, sollte dafür Gelegenheit sein. 

Ralf

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Harald,

wie eben schon mitgeteilt, auch wir sind dabei 

Renate und Manfred

----------


## Carlos

Lieber Harald und alle Fahrdorf-Treffen-Besucher,
wir sind gerne bei dem Abendessen mit dabei und freuen uns auf diesen Einstieg am Vortag.
Am Sonntag, 06. Sept. in der Frühe starten wir ab München für eine Woche Urlaub, um diese Gegend auch richtig kennen zu lernen, sind also am Freitag, 11. 09. schon einige Tage da.
Wir nehmen unsere Fahrräder mit und wollen die Umgebung erkunden und Sehenswürdigkeiten aufsuchen.
Es ist übrigens ganz toll dass auch die Frauen der Shantysänger am Samstag Abend mit dabei sind und das Thema PK nicht präsent ist. 
Darauf sind wir nun echt gespant und wir freuen uns auf diese Woche im Land Angeln.
Carlos und Hilde

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Harald,

gern nehmen wir Deinen Angebot für Odin's an. Brigitte und ich reisen bereits am 10.09. an.

Bis bald!

Malte

----------


## Harald_1933

Aber Hallo,

nachdem Klaus A per E-Mail schon seine Teilnahme zum Abendessen bei Odins signalisiert hatte, habe ich eben das Odins wissen lassen,  dass nunmehr für jetzt schon 16 Personen Tische so zusammengestellt werden sollten, dass sich das wie eine runde Runde darstellt. 

P.S.: Der 11. September ist wohl ein günstiger Termin, denn am 12.9.2015 ist der Koch vom Odins wohl anderweitig im Einsatz - siehe -* hier* - bzw. -* hier* - 

*"Genuss ist eine Frage der Phantasie"*
(Markus M. Ronner)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Harald,

Brigitte muss bis Freitag Mittag noch arbeiten.
Wenn wir es schaffen, würden wir auch gerne kommen.
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass wir mit den "Brigittes" durcheinander kommen. :L&auml;cheln: 




> finde ich toll, dass Dein Hündchen auch Labskaus als Lieblingsessen mag!


ggrrrr . . 
lieber malte, du sollst ja nicht das futter meine hündchens bekommen.
ich sehe schon, ich habe mich mal wieder schlecht ausgedrückt.  :L&auml;cheln: 
übrigens: einmal streicheln kostet ein knochen! - - der hund ist gemeint *g*




> Bitte überlegt Euch für den *12. abends* im Alten Fährhaus andere Themen als unser gemeinsames  das interessiert die wenigsten meiner Shantybrüder, und deren Frauen schon gar nicht!


Das versteht sich von selbst, lieber Ralf.
Ich glaube, ich hatte es hier schon einmal geschrieben.

_Zur Aufmunterung bringe ich Helge Schneider mit._  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Brigitte muss bis Freitag Mittag noch arbeiten.
> Wenn wir es schaffen, würden wir auch gerne kommen.


Lieber Seefahrer,

biete lies:

Öffnungszeiten

Von Mai bis Oktober
Montags bis sonntags
von 7 bis 23 Uhr,
durchgehend warme Küche von 11:30  22:00 Uhr

Also auch Nachzügler werden nicht darben müssen.

*"Ohne Freunde können wir kein vollkommenes Leben führen"*
(Dante Alighieri) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Und an dieser Stelle ein Appell an alle Fahrdorf-Fahrer: Bitte überlegt Euch für den *12. abends* im Alten Fährhaus andere Themen als unser gemeinsames  das interessiert die wenigsten meiner Shantybrüder, und deren Frauen schon gar nicht!


Nein, lieber Ralf, so nicht.

Beabsichtigt war ein Forentreff, d.h. ein Treffen, an dem das Thema des Forums
im Vordergrund steht. Dass daraus ein abendfüllendes Folkloreprogramm mit
Cornedbeef und gepflegtem Seemannsgesang werde, hab ich ja noch zähne-
knirschend hingenommen. Aber nun noch einen Maulkorb verpasst zu bekommen,
ist zu viel. Mich interessieren die Themen norddeutscher Kleinbürgerfrauen wohl
ebensowenig, wie umgekehrt. Dafür reise ich nicht über fast eintausend Kilometer 
an,  zudem in gegenwärtig prekärem Gesundheitszustand und eingeklemmt zwischen 
Arztterminen.

Man verfüttere unsere beiden halben Portionen Cornedbeef an Hartmuts Hündchen
und sende mir die Rechnung.  Aufgrund meines PSA-Verlaufes wenig wahrscheinlich 
zwar, aber nicht unmöglich, dass wir uns 2016 an einem weiteren Forentreff sehen
werden, wenn möglich etwas näher am Weisswursthorizont.
Dann aber bitte ohne Schuhplattler.

Ich wünsche Allen ein frohes Treffen an und auf der Schlei!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Beabsichtigt war ein Forentreff, d.h. ein Treffen, an dem das Thema des Forums
> im Vordergrund steht.


Wo ist das festgelegt worden? Der Vorschlag zum Besuch der Shanty-Sänger von Fahrdorf ist von mir gekommen. Dass man sich an dem festgelegten Termin 12.9.2015 dem Zuhören und Zuschauen der in besonderer Aufmachung auftretenden Shanty-Brüder widmen würde, und nicht dabei auch noch über Krankheiten reden möchte und würde, war wohl so klar, wie mein Verstand.




> Aber nun noch einen Maulkorb verpasst zu bekommen,
> ist zu viel.


Diese Wortwahl ist mehr als peinlich. Am 11.9.2015 bei Odins, für die 16 Foristen sich angemeldet haben, ist erschöpfend Gelegenheit zum Plaudern über PCa und noch mehr.
Auch auf dem Schiff während der Schleirunde wäre Zeit und Raum für persönliche Gespräche.




> Man verfüttere unsere beiden halben Portionen Cornedbeef an Hartmuts Hündchen
> und sende mir die Rechnung.


Das ist der Gipfel der Geschmacklosigkeit und Überheblichkeit.




> dass wir uns 2016 an einem weiteren Forentreff sehen
> werden,


Das wird wohl kaum mehr der Fall sein und für mich nur dann, wenn ein gewisser Konrad H. nicht dabei ist.

Mit dieser blamablen Einlage, allseits geschätzer Konrad, von mir nun wirklich nicht mehr, hast Du Deine egoistische Gesinnung, die Du mir gegenüber bei unserem gemeinsamen Besuch in der Kopfklinik in Heidelberg demonstriert hast, einmal mehr zur Schau gestellt. Der Hinweis auf den prekären Gesundheitszustand ist für mich nach dem von Dir hier veranstalteten Spektakel nur noch Nebensache und das wird mich auch zukünftig kaum noch oder höchstens mitleidig interessieren.

Konrad, Du hast Dich mit dieser One-Man-Show ins Abseits gestellt.

*"Wahrheit ist die Fackel, die durch den Nebel leuchtet, ohne ihn zu vertreiben"*
(Claude Adrien Helvètius)

Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Lieber Konrad,

mir war nicht bewusst, dass Du den Treff von dieser Seite siehst, und es sollte mir sehr leid tun, wenn Ihr nicht kämet. Meine Vorstellung war und ist, dass es rund um diesen Abend doch wohl genug andere Möglichkeiten und Gelegenheiten gibt, sich zu unserer Krankheit auszutauschen, zum Beispiel am Abend vorher bei Odin oder am 12. auf der Schleifahrt. Ich stelle mir den Abend im Fährhaus als schönen Abend mit einem Rahmenprogramm vor, an dem alle – oder wenigstens die Meisten – einmal an etwas Anderes denken als an Prostatakrebs. Wenn es nur um Prostatakrebs gehen soll, dann braucht Ihr uns Shantysänger nicht. Und mein Appell ist _ein Appell_ und kein Maulkorb. Bitte überlege es Dir noch einmal!

Ralf

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Langsam kommt es mir so vor, als wären wir hier im "Kindergarten." (Trotzreaktionen)

Es obligt doch jedem selbst mit wem und über welches Thema er reden möchte, auch während des abendfüllenden Folkloreprogramm. Keiner wird dazu genötigt sich mit "norddeutschen KLeinbürgerfrauen" zu unterhalten.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## d.schmidet

Hallo Harald,
ich habe werde nicht am Forentreff teilnehmen, habe aber die Planungsaktivitäten mit Interesse verfolgt.
Unser Konrad ist aufgrund  seiner Beiträge ein sehr geschätztes Forumsmitglied vor allem für neue hilfesuchende Teilnehmer. Auch für mich waren seine Beiträge sehr wertvoll. Ich lese sie immer mit großem Interesse selbst wenn ich nicht immer seine Schlussfolgerungen teile. Jeder der Konrads Beiträge verfolgt spürt seine gelegentliche Neigung zum Sarkasmus. Ich denke, dass vor dem Hintergrund seines Einsatzes für Betroffene sein manchmal aufkeimender Sarkasmus gut zu ertragen ist. Zudem muss man sehen, dass er sich im Moment in einer Situation befindet, in der er selbst Unterstützung und Zuspruch benötigt.
Ich gebe zu das Konrad sein Missfallen  über den Vorschlag zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt nicht über PCA zu reden und seine damit verbundene Absage etwas sachlicher hätte mitteilen können.
Aber deine Reaktion Harald hat mich erschreckt. Ich habe aus deiner Reaktion so etwas wie Gehässigkeit verspürt. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man mit so harten Worten reagiert. Von einem so erfahrenen Forumsaktiver wie du hätte ich eigentlich eine souveränere Reaktion erhofft.
Ich hoffe, dass sich Konrad nicht aus dem Forum zurück zieht. Das wäre für das Forum viele Betroffenen ein Verlust.
Ich wünsche trotzdem  allen Teilnehmern ein gelungenes Treffen.
Ein schönes Wochenende
Dieter

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, lieber Ralf 
und all jenen, die mich im Forum, per e-mail und PN 
zu besänftigen versuchten. Leider wäre meine Teilnahme
ein Nullsummenspiel, denn es würde wohl ein anderer 
Teilnehmer nicht kommen, wie schon für 2016 angekündigt.
Der hat aber viel zu dem Treff in der jetzt geplanten Form
beigetragen. Da werde ich bestimmt nicht den Spaltpilz mimen. 




> Der Vorschlag zum Besuch der Shanty-Sänger von Fahrdorf ist von mir gekommen. 
> ...so klar, wie mein Verstand.


Ja, lieber Harald, der Vorschlag kam von Dir, und mein  Vorschlag, 
den Auftritt auf ein Ständchen zu beschränken wurde nicht weiter 
beachtet, also hab ich mich gefügt. 
Das, was ich als "Maulkorb" zu bezeichnen beliebte, hätte nun aber
auch den Rest des Abends unter ein anderes Thema gestellt. 
Das mag ja nett sein, auch abseits meiner scharfzüngigen Formel,
aber zweimal Acht Stunden im ICE iin meinem gegenwärtig eher 
miesen Zustand ist ein zu hoher Preis dafür.

Was das Labskaus angeht:
Etwa zwei Monate vor dem Treffen wurde gefordert, sich verbindlich 
für diese Speisung anzumelden. Das liess mich vermuten, es handle 
sich um eine edle Variante des Seemannsfrasses, vergleichbar mit 
einem französischen Tartar, einem Carpaccio oder so was, für die 
der Wirt den Einkauf von langer Hand vorbereiten müsse. 
Nun, es wird sich schon jemand finden, der unsere beiden 
Halbportionen Cornedbeef zu sich nehmen wird.

Das Hündchen 
bekommt dann wohl gut abgehangenes, zartes, rotes Rindfleisch, in feine
Würfelchen geschnitten. Ganz wie ich mir Labskaus im Schlemmertempel 
vorgestellt hätte. Ich werd das mal versuchen  und bei Erfolg das Rezept 
als  Bodensee-Südufer-Labskaus, nicht nur für Hündchen,  ins Internet stellen.

Auch mein Verstand 
ist durchaus noch nicht allzu getrübt, aber er tickt nun mal anders als der Deine. 
Schon auf ein Jahr hinaus Hassparolen ins Forum zu rufen, käme mir nicht in 
den Sinn, lieber Harald. Ich mag dich trotzdem.


Let the good times roll!
Konrad


PS:
Soeben erhalte ich eine weitere PN mit u.A. folgendem Inhalt:



> überdenke Dein Schreiben noch mal und bleib bei der Gemeinschaft die durch Dich und Harald lebt.


Lieber ... und auch lieber Dieter Schmidet

Ich sehe nicht den geringsten Grund, nicht bei der Forengemeinschaft
zu bleiben, noch dass sonst jemand das nicht tun sollte, Dass Meinungs-
verschiedenheiten schon mal sehr pointiert ausgetragen werden, gehört
wohl zur allgemeinen Forenkultur. Die Heftigkeit hier hat mich zwar
überrascht, aber das geht wohl vorbei. Zu gross ist der Gewinn, der
jeder Einzelne aus diesem Forum ziehen kann, nicht nur durch Lesen,
sondern auch durch bedachtes Schreiben, was eben nicht ganz immer
gelingt.

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Konrad,

ich verfolge schon lange Deine Beiträge und auch Deinen eigenen Weg. Alle Achtung, und zu Deiner Geschichte, die mich sehr berührt, kann ich Dir nur das Beste wünschen.

Zu Fahrdorf: Ich hab zwar nichts damit zu tun, aber ich habe fleißieg mitgelesen. Aufgrund Deines Gesundheitszustandes hätte ich diese Strapaze wegen 2 Tagen auch nicht auf mich genommen. Maulkorb nun gut. So lange die Shantys singen, wird eh keine Unterhaltung möglich sein. Und in den Pausen und nach dem Singen kann das Tabu-Thema wohl kaum verboten werden.

Zur Reaktion des Forums: Naja, blamabel ist nur die Stellungnahme einer Person, die gerne Aussagen unter die Gürtellinie macht und sehr gerne über andere Personen richtet. Es war nicht das erste Mal. Hutschi und weitere Pseudonyme lassen grüßen.

Nimms nicht zu ernst und mach weiter wie bisher. Wie sagst Du immer: Carpe diem and the good time rolls!

Viele Grüße aus Senden a.d. Iller

Gerhard

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ja, lieber Harald, der Vorschlag kam von Dir, und mein Vorschlag,
> den Auftritt auf ein Ständchen zu beschränken wurde nicht weiter
> beachtet, also hab ich mich gefügt.


*Hier* - mein Beitrag zum Shanty-Treff in Fahrdorf und die folgende Zustimmung von Konrad H.




> aber zweimal Acht Stunden im ICE iin meinem gegenwärtig eher
> miesen Zustand ist ein zu hoher Preis dafür.


Es hätte genügt, dem Forum kund zu tun, aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht teilnehmen zu können. Jeder hätte dafür Verständnis gehabt, aber diese Empörung erzeugende, völlig abwegige Begründung wegen Maulsperre und Rechnung für das Futter vom Hündchen zu übernehmen, war zu starker Tobak.




> Was das Labskaus angeht:
> Etwa zwei Monate vor dem Treffen wurde gefordert, sich verbindlich
> für diese Speisung anzumelden.


Dieser gut gemeinte Vorschlag ging von Ralf aus, weil das Alte Fährhaus Labskaus nicht auf der Speisekarte hat und Labskaus eben dort, so wie in der Pfalz Saumagen, als etwas Besonderes gilt. Niemand wurde von vornherein gezwungen, das essen zu müssen, was mehrfach auch betont wurde; und etliche Foristen haben ja auch die Speisekarte bevorzugt angegeben.




> Das Hündchen
> bekommt dann wohl gut abgehangenes, zartes, rotes Rindfleisch, in feine
> Würfelchen geschnitten. Ganz wie ich mir Labskaus im Schlemmertempel
> vorgestellt hätte.


Eine erneute Entgleisung, von der Hartmut in Richtung des von ihm und Brigitte geliebten Hundes und der veralbernden Formulierung nicht so sehr erbaut sein wird. 




> Auch mein Verstand
> ist durchaus noch nicht allzu getrübt, aber er tickt nun mal anders als der Deine.
> Schon auf ein Jahr hinaus Hassparolen ins Forum zu rufen, käme mir nicht in
> den Sinn,


Hassparolen, Konrad, in welcher Welt lebst Du eigentlich?. Ich habe mich bislang bemüht, von dem, was Du mir in Heidelberg in wahrlich egoistischer Form vorexerziert hast, nichts verlauten zu lassen. Ich stelle aber nunmehr fest, dass Deine Vorstellungen von Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl und Solidarität noch viel weiter von dem entfernt sind, was ich anfänglich nur als Selbsthilfe zur Selbsthilfe verstanden habe. Und davon bist Du nunmehr meilenweit entfernt.




> Dass Meinungs-
> verschiedenheiten schon mal sehr pointiert ausgetragen werden, gehört
> wohl zur allgemeinen Forenkultur. Die Heftigkeit hier hat mich zwar
> überrascht, aber das geht wohl vorbei.


Die übertriebene Heftigkeit ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen. Auch ich habe PNs und E-Mails bekommen. Mögen bitte die besorgten User Verständnis haben für meine erbitterte, ja verbitterte Reaktion. Meine Frau und ich werden wie geplant nach Fahrdorf fahren, und wir freuen uns auf gemütliche und erbauende Stunden mit Forumsfreunden.

P.S.: @Gerhard,

Deine Forumsmiesmacherei wurde schon *- hier* - entkräftet, und Du liest hier immer noch mit. Wo ist Dein Lob,  das in diesem Forum immer noch neue Threads und Beiträge zum Mitlesen anregen. Werde doch bitte selbst mal positiv aktiv! 

*"Tradition ist Bewahrung des Feuers, nicht Anbetung der Asche."* 
(Gustav Mahler)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Harald, hallo Konrad,

der Kapitän würde nun sagen:
Na Jungs, was habt ihr für ein Problem?

Jeder schreibt mal etwas unbedachtes, und meint es später gar nicht so.
Selten kann dabei auch mal eine Flasche Wein oder eine Tablette zu viel eine Rolle spielen.
Ein Mensch der etwas Unschönes überlesen kann, zeigt für mich Größe!

Wir haben das Treffen nun solange geplant. Es wäre schade, wenn nun durch ein
Missverständnis Konrad fehlen würde.
Es bleibt in Fahrdorf Zeit genug, sich über unsere Erkrankung zu unterhalten.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich gebe zu das Konrad sein Missfallen über den Vorschlag zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt nicht über PCA zu reden und seine damit verbundene Absage etwas sachlicher hätte mitteilen können.


Hallo Dieter,

es freut mich, dass Du sehr sachlich beurteilst.




> Aber deine Reaktion Harald hat mich erschreckt. Ich habe aus deiner Reaktion so etwas wie Gehässigkeit verspürt.


Auf einen groben Klotz gehört auch ein grober Keil. Ich war zugegebenermaßen noch wegen des Geschehens beim Besuch des Heidelberger Klinikums mit Konrad verärgert. Dennoch hätte ich auch ohne diesen Vorfall wohl so spontan heftig reagiert. Auch die Passage mit der nicht ersehnten Unterhaltung mit Kleinbürgerfrauen, fand ich fast abwertend, denn immerhin sind wohl die Frauen der Shanty-Sänger gemeint, die das hoffentlich nicht zu lesen bekommen.




> Ich hoffe, dass sich Konrad nicht aus dem Forum zurück zieht. Das wäre für das Forum viele Betroffenen ein Verlust.


Das wird sicher eher nicht der Fall sein. Auch ich werde wegen dieser ziemlich unnötigen Querelen weiterhin das Forum zum Meinungsaustausch nutzen.




> Na Jungs, was habt ihr für ein Problem?


Großer Seefahrer,

zumindest ich habe kein Problem, was unser Treffen anbelangt, obwohl auch ich von Mannheim aus an einem Wochenende gut 8 Stunden mit dem Auto unterwegs sein werde. Manfred und Carlos kommen von noch weiter her nach Fahrdorf ohne zu mullen und ohne zu knullen. Von der Schweiz aus wollte Konrad ja auch fliegen, wie er es früher kund getan hat. Warum nun mit der Bahn. Es könnte ja auch möglich sein, dass sich Konrads aktueller gesundheitlicher Zustand bis zum kommenden Wochenende stabilisiert. Er wollte ja auch ein paar Tage Urlaub an der Ostsee oder Nordsee dranhängen. Warum nun plötzlich nur noch der Shanty-Treff der Grund der Anreise sein soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Es gilt wie überall im Leben: Jeder, der kommen möchte, ist willkommen und wer das nicht möchte, dem sollte man nicht böse sein. Wir kommen und ich hoffe, die mit uns bislang 16 Odins-Besucher, die für den 11.9.2015 um 18.30 zugesagt haben, sich genau so freuen wie wir, ein paar Stunden miteinander zu verbringen. Nachzügler, also später eintreffende Foristen würden ganz bestimmt mit einem kräftigen Hallo begrüßt. 

*"Ich hasse die Wirklichkeit, obwohl ich mir darüber im Klaren bin, dass sie der einzige Ort ist, wo man ein anständiges Steak bekommt"*
(Woody Allen)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Schade, schade,

von Dir Konrad hätte ich es am wenigsten erwartet das Du nicht kommst. Hast doch Du das erste Treffen ins Leben gerufen und nun dieses Kasperl-Theater.  Wenn es Dein momentaner Gesundheitszustand nicht zulässt ist das o.k. Aber die anderen
Anmerkungen finde ich nicht in Ordnung und auch nicht fair.

Wir freuen uns sehr auf Fahrdorf und auch auf Ralfs Shanty`s-Sänger. Über unsere Gesundheit/Krankheit kann sicherlich auch anderorts gesprochen werden, wir haben
einschl. Hin und Rückfahrt mit je einen Zwischenstopp eine Woche eingeplant.

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wir freuen uns sehr auf Fahrdorf und auch auf Ralfs Shanty`s-Sänger. Über unsere Gesundheit/Krankheit kann sicherlich auch anderorts gesprochen werden, wir haben einschl. Hin und Rückfahrt mit je einen Zwischenstopp eine Woche eingeplant.


Liebe Renate, lieber Manfred,

Ihr seid immer für klare Worte gewesen. Das schätze ich an Euch und besonders Eure Heimatverbundenheit.

Ich werde morgen das Odins informieren, dass vorsorglich für 4 Personen mehr ein Tisch zu der schon bestehenden Runde für 16 Personen einzuplanen ist, denn Hartmut mit Brigitte und evtl. leichter Verspätung gehört zur großen Runde und Helmut leider ohne Andrea, aber mit seinem Bruder wird noch kommen, um den Tisch mit dann 20 Personen zu vervollständigen. Warten wir es ab, wer plötzlich unerwartet doch noch auftaucht.

*"Der einzige wahre Realist ist der Visionär"*
(Federico Fellini)

Herzliche Grüße 

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

OK, lieber Manfred

Ich unterlasse weitere Anmerkungen zum Thema und stelle fest:
Ich komm nicht.

Wie es mir sonst so geht, steht dann kommende Woche wieder in:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ade-steigt-PSA


Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Ein wenig zurückrudern in mehrere Richtungen wäre angebrachter gewesen, als dieser lapidare Hinweis an einen gestandenen Mann. Worte der Entschuldigung für Wortwahl hätten die verkorkste Gemengelage entwirren resp. abschwächen können. Nichts von dem. Ich komme nicht. Wir haben es vernommen. Wir werden es verschmerzen. Das Leben geht weiter und wir sind alle dabei, so oder so, der eine weniger, der andere mehr.

*"Kein Vormarsch ist so schwer wie der zurück zur Vernunft"*
(Bertolt Brecht)

----------


## Wolfjanz

Wie pflegte Helmut K., der Oggersheimer, so treffend zu sagen: 

"DIE KARAWANE ZIEHT WEITER"

Lasst Euch den Labskaus so gut schmecken wie den Saumagen in der Palz :Blinzeln: 

Gruss an die Runde,
Elmo Elmsteiner

----------


## Hartmut S

> ""Zitat Harald:
> Ich werde morgen das Odins informieren, dass vorsorglich für 4 Personen mehr ein Tisch zu der schon bestehenden Runde für 16 Personen einzuplanen ist, denn Hartmut mit Brigitte und evtl. leichter Verspätung gehört zur großen Runde""


Lieber Harald,

ich fühle mich geehrt, aber gehöre nicht in die (große Runde), wenn Konrad nicht in der Runde willkommen ist.
Es tut mir leid, dass ich so einen schlechten Charakter habe, aber ich funktioniere anders.
Ich stand schon immer auf der Seite der kleineren Gruppen.
Konrad steht momentan ziemlich alleine dar. Seine derzeitige gesundheitliche Situation wird er schon meistern; aber wir sollten ihn dabei gemeinsam unterstützen.

Aus seiner Entgleisung muss man nun kein Drama machen. Wenn er meint, er müsse sich entschuldigen, dann kann er es auch noch zum Treffen machen.

Ich bin gerade dabei mein Kampfhund auf das Blumenkind abzurichten.
Wenn er sich bei Sharky nicht entschuldigt, wird er gebissen.
*So einfach klärt man Probleme!*

Wir sehen uns zum regulären Treffen mit Ralf und den Rest der Welt.
Vorab können wir uns auf den Raddampfer unterhalten, wie wichtig der Zusammenhalt einer Gruppe ist. Spätestens hier sitzen wir dann alle in einem Boot.
Sei mir nicht böse, lieber Harald, aber ich mag keine Häuptlinge, obwohl ich bei der Bundeswehr und zur See auch einmal einer war . . . .

Lieber Konrad, soweit es dein Gesundheitszustand zulässt, erwarte wir dich mit geputzten Schuhen an Bord des Schiffes, mit einem Knochen in der Hand.
Später brauchen wir noch dein Gutachten über unsere Seerose im Teich.
Eine Unterkunft kann ich dir derzeit nicht anbieten, weil im September bei uns kurz vor Abreise nach Spanien immer "renoviert" wird.
Platz für ein WOMO ist aber immer.

Alles wird (wieder) gut!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... gehöre nicht in die (große Runde), wenn Konrad nicht in der Runde willkommen ist.
> 
> Alles wird (wieder) gut!


Lieber Hartmut

Es ist anders:
Niemand hat gesagt, dass ich nicht willkommen sei.
Es gab lediglich die Ankündigung, an einem Folgetreffen 2016 nicht
dabei zu sein, wenn ich dabei sein würde.

Ich bin nicht in Fahrdorf mit dabei, weil ich selbst abgesagt habe.
Nach gehabter Polemik geh ich nicht mehr weiter darauf ein,
warum das so sei, und was mich zur Wahl eines bestimmten
Verkehrsmittels bewog, das ich nun doch nicht nutzen werde.

Für einmal geb ich Dir recht: Das wird wieder gut, spätestens 2016.


Nehmt doch an dem Vorabend im Odin's teil. Ich bin nicht darauf aus,
in irgend einer Weise die Fahrdorf-Reisenden oder gar das Forum zu
spalten. Wir brauchen Solidarität, Austausch und Selbsthilfe in
unserer schwierigen Situation als PCa-Betroffene.
Daran können zwei wieder mal heftig aufeinanderprallende Charakteren
nichts verändern. Gelle ...

Ich hoffe, dein Kampfhündchen mag die kleingeschnittenen Rindfleisch-
würfelchen vom Filet und wünsche auch sonst Allen einen guten
Appetit im Odin's, im Fährhaus und auf dem Schlei-Motorschiff (dem
ohne Rad).

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

> Es ist anders:
> Niemand hat gesagt, dass ich nicht willkommen sei.


Ok, dann sehen wir uns zum Treffen, wenn es dein Gesundheitszustand zulässt.
Deine anderen "Bemerkungen" können wir dann Vorort besprechen. *g*

Brigitte, und ich, und mein Kampfhund freuen sich!

Ich werde dir dann einmal erklären, wie ein streit geregelt wirdt!
Lieber Konrad, merkst du denn nicht selber, wie unbeliebt du dich machst?
wir stehen auch zukünftig zu dir!

Was sollte dein Post nun bewirken?
Glaube mir bitte, die Freundschaft zu Harald ist mir genauso wichtig, wie zu dir!
Bist du ein "Zwitter"?
Überlege bitte einmal was du schreibst.
 . . .  auch wenn dir es derzeit nicht so gut geht . . . .

Aus meiner Vergangenheit konnte ich sehr viele Erfahrungen sammeln.
Versuche nun bitte nicht zu schleimen.
Der Harald liebt dich nicht mehr,
aber* wir* lieben dich!
 : : : 
Höre bitte auf mit dem Scheiß!
Helmut hatte es bereits auf den Punkt gebracht.
Er tickt fasst genauso wie ich!

Sei bitte so, wie wir dich alle kennen.
 . . . und komme zum Treffen.
Es werden viele Leute anwesend sein, die dich mögen - besser gesagt, die dich lieben!!!

Mache bitte aus der ganzen Geschichte kein Kaviarfressen daraus. du kennst meine Einstellung!

Tut mir Leid, wenn ich denke, ich bin hier nur noch mit "Idioten" zusammen.
Ich habe eine andere Auffassung vom Leben!

Gruss
hartmut

Nachtrag:
Ralf, wir freuen uns auf das Treffen, mit deinen schönen Frauen!

----------


## Harald_1933

> und Helmut leider ohne Andrea, aber mit seinem Bruder wird noch kommen, um den Tisch mit dann 20 Personen zu vervollständigen. Warten wir es ab, wer plötzlich unerwartet doch noch auftaucht.


Wer kann da wohl mit gemeint gewesen sein?




> Der Harald liebt dich nicht mehr,


Ich habe ihn nie geliebt, aber geschätzt und respektiert, was ich oft genug im Forum zum Ausdruck gebracht habe.




> ich fühle mich geehrt, aber gehöre nicht in die (große Runde), wenn Konrad nicht in der Runde willkommen ist.


Das mit der großen Runde sollte zum Ausdruck bringen, dass auch die Nachzügler in einer großen Tischrunde für nunmehr 20 Personen Platz finden würden. Dass Konrad nicht willkommen wäre, ist zumindest von mir nirgendwo angeklungen. Erst als am 5.9.2015 um 14.22 Uhr dieser: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5127#post85127 Beitrag eingestellt wurde, habe ich für 2016 mein Kommen abgesagt. 

Muss ich mich nun möglicherweise noch rechtfertigen, dass ich kurz vor Ralfs sachlicher Zurkenntnisnahme als Ideengeber für dieses Treffen auf diese reichlich verunglückten Worte drastisch reagiert habe?

Nicht nur meine Frau, sondern auch Foristen, die mir gut gesinnt waren und sind, haben mir nahe gelegt, diese unschönen Formulierungen zu ignorieren. Hätte ich es nur getan. Wäre die Situation dann eine andere?

Ich bin als Hamburger nicht nachtragend. Nach einer heftigen Auseinandersetzung, wo auch die gängigen Schimpfwörter schon mal ausgetauscht werden, ist das für mich abgehakt. Konrad hat mich in einer E-Mail nach unserem gemeinsamen Besuch des Heidelberger Klinikums beleidigt. Das habe ich ihm auch schriftlich kund getan und betont, dass ich an dieser E-Mail wegen seiner nicht zutreffenden Aussage und der Wortwahl noch lange zu knabbern hätte. Auf eine Entschuldigung warte ich noch heute. So, das wäre nun, lieber Hartmut, auch für Dich erklärt.

Ich möchte nun auch nicht mehr nachkarten. Wer immer am 11.9.2015 um 18.30 Uhr oder später im Odins erscheint und am Samstag auf dem Schiff und abends im Alten Fährhaus eintrifft, ist zumindest mir ohne wenn und aber willkommen.   

Wir verlassen spätestens um 9.00 Uhr am Freitag die Vorderpfalz.

*"Ein Feigling ist ein Mensch, bei dem der Selbsterhaltungstrieb noch normal funktioniert"*
(Ambrose Bierce)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> Muss ich mich nun möglicherweise noch rechtfertigen, dass ich kurz vor Ralfs sachlicher Zurkenntnisnahme als Ideengeber für dieses Treffen auf diese reichlich verunglückten Worte drastisch reagiert habe?


lieber harald,

so blöd, wie es nun auch klingen mag. - *nein, musst du nicht lieber harald!*
brigitte und ich freuen uns sehr, an deiner seite zu weilen.

eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, dass konrad sich zu dieser sache, nach 3 tagen, anders geäußert hätte.
nun ja, so schnell gebe ich eigentlich nicht auf, aber . . . . 

lassen wir einmal diesen ganzen sch...
wir freuen uns auf ein wiedersehen!
*bitte buche uns fest.
*meinem schwager geht es auch wieder besser!

ich wollte dich auch nicht als "häuptling" beleidigen.
der blöde mensch war ich ja einmal, oder auch zweimal selbst *g*
du hast das treffen erst ins "laufen" gebracht.
respekt, mein lieber harald . . . 

 . . . ich hoffe, das konrad trotzdem an unserem treffen teil nimmt.

grüsse peggy von mir

gruss
hartmut


_Manchmal kommt es anders als man denkt!_
Hartmut.S

----------


## Isbjørn

Ich komme gerade zurück aus Rønne, der Hauptstadt Bornholms, jener Insel, auf der ich gerade die letzten Urlaubstage dieses Sommers verbringe. Hab' meine Rückfahrt, die ursprünglich per Fähren über Ystad und Rødby und mit dem Auto weiter nach Fahrdorf geplant war, umgebucht, um auf direktem Weg via Rügen nach Berlin zu gelangen. 
Hatte mich innerlich bereits voll auf Labskaus (unangemeldet, evtl. aus überzähligen Beständen), norddeutsche Kleinbürgerfrauen, Shantysänger und natürlich auf Foristen gefreut und eingestellt. Die publizierten Ereignisse der letzten Tage in der Plauderecke haben mir allerdings den Appetit gründlich verdorben. Egal, wer hier für die einzelnen Zutaten zuständig war, das Ergebnis ist für mich schwer verdaulich und ich möchte mir nach schönen Wochen in Dänemark die Erinnerung an eine angenehme Heimreise nicht verderben. Ich fühle mit den eingeladenen Sangesbrüdern und deren Frauen, die sich diesen Abend wohl anders vorgestellt haben.

Gruß
Knut

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Knut,

gerade von Dir -* hier* - Dein letzter Beitrag, hätte ich eigentlich die Toleranz, dieses Überdersachestehen erwartet, um Fünfe gerade sein zu lassen. Dein unangekündigter Besuch  wäre sicher eine gern gewünschte Bereicherung der Foristenrunde gewesen. Nun, bis Freitag kann man ja noch mal umdenken, und um nur Reste zu vertilgen, würde sich der Besuch eher nicht lohnen. Aber um trotz PCa und noch mehr letztlich immer noch vergnügte Forumsaktivisten vor Ort kennenlernen zu können, würde sich um Umdenken vielleicht noch lohnen. Wir erwarten Dich!

*"Die Macht des Stärkeren soll sich darin äußern, dem Schwächeren zu helfen"*
(Thrasymachos)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Na lieber Harald,
kein Statman mehr an mich?

Ist dir der Wendehals, Hartmut  auf dem Geist gegangen?
Keine Sorge, ich habe eine nette Kommunikation mit Konrad gehabt.

So, - -  nun lassen wir es einmal gut sein!
Der Konrad gehört zu uns. Egal, welche Probleme Ihr hier, oder irgendwo anders hattet.
Wir mögen uns *alle!
*
*Ich freue mich auf ein Wiedersehen mit Euch beiden!
* 
Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hartmut,

bleibt Dein Schwager nun mit Deinem Kampfhund auf dem Campingplatz oder kommt er mit dem Hündchen im Tragekorb zum Essen bei Odins? Ein Stuhl mehr würde dann natürlich in die 20er-Tischrunde integriert. Ansonsten gibt es aus meiner Sicht nichts mehr zu beschnacken. Auf denn!

*"Vor dreißig Jahren begann ich zu rauchen, um meine Männlichekit zu beweisen; jetzt bin ich aus demselben Grunde bemüht, es zu lassen"*
(Zarko Petan)

Gruß Harald

----------


## RolandHO

Als von Anfang an stiller und interessierter Mitleser dieses threads wünsche ich euch viel Vergnügen und interessante Gespräche.
Ich konnte leider auch diesmal wegen "Enkelaufsicht" - in Baden-Württemberg sind noch Ferien und der jüngste Enkel wird am Samstag eingeschult - nicht dabei sein, vielleicht bei einem zukünftigen Treffen.

Viel Spaß 
Roland

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Roland,

schade, dass Du Deinen Plan, am Treffen in Fahrdorf teilzunehmen, nicht realisieren kannst. Aber Großvaterpflichten haben Vorrang.

Inzwischen sind Renate und Manfred sowie Hilde und Carlos schon in Fahrdorf  eingetroffen. Carlos äußerte sich gestern ganz begeistert über die schöne Landschaft und dem strahlenden Sonnenschein. Manfred hat schon erste Fotos vom Campingplatz Haithabu -* hier* - übermittelt und auch schon das Odins begutachtet. Das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen -* hier* - stellt sich zwar etwas ungünstiger dar, als die vorangegangenen Voraussagen, sollte aber auch noch bei der Bootstour für gute Stimmung sorgen.

*"Reden auf Vegetarier-Banketten sind erfreulich kurz, weil man Angst hat, daß sonst das Essen verwelkt"*
(Mario Adorf)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

da trifft fast *meine* prognose zu  :L&auml;cheln: 
na ja, so ungünstig ist das wetter nun auch wieder nicht.

zwischenzeitlich hat brigitte sich informiert.
hunde sind erlaubt (zumindest mein hund), wenn der hund das personal nicht stört.
ich bitte euch, keine knochen zu bestellen!
er bekommt vorsichtshalber einen maulkorb und ein spezielles geschirr um. - (ohne spaß)! 

lieber harald, wir werden wohl verspätet kommen.
schön, dass manfred u. renate schon einen einblick in die schöne landschaft bekommen konnten.
ihr erreicht uns ab freitag nachmittag unter der tel. nr. 0151 100 94 654
jörg meldet sich am handy. meine handy nr. kann ich verständlicherweise nicht öffentl. bekannt geben.

zu dem anderen thema (ritalin) möchte ich helmut's t(h)read nicht stören . . 

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5207#post85207

 . . . deswegen antworte ich einmal kurz hier:
dieses zeugs ist vom tisch!
danke harald, winfried, und konrad!
ich hatte früher in meiner jugend einmal captagon genommen.
dieses medi war dar gegenüber des ritalins recht bescheiden.
vielen dank für eure meinungen!

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

So nun geht's bald los. Aus geplanten zehn Tagen wurden sieben. Daraus fünf und nun sind es nur noch drei. Freitag bis Sonntag. Egal , wir fahren morgen früh los bevor kein Tag mehr übrig bleibt. 610 km laut Navi. na dann bis morgen........................
 @Hartmut 


> meine handy nr. kann ich verständlicherweise nicht öffentl. bekannt geben.


  AHA..........*gg*

----------


## adam 60

Hallo an Alle,
Wünsche allen Teinehmern ein schönes zusammentreffen in Fahrdorf.
Schöne Zeit und angenehme Gespräche.
wollte auch kurzfristig dazukommen,geht aber nicht dank Job.
über meine Situation was den Pca betrifft werde ich nach der nächsten PSA Messung berichten.
schöne Zeit für alle

Adam

----------


## Hvielemi

Der gestrige Forentreff, so stell ich mir vor, war wohl
unterhaltsam und voller spannender Themen.
All jenen, die heute auf der Schlei schippern gehen,
wünsche ich ein weiterhin gutes Zusammensein, und
dass der für nachmittags angesagte Regen erst später
kommen möge.

Es tut mir Leid, im Vorfeld für Missstimmung gesorgt zu
haben. Ich hoffe, die Heimreise sei für Euch Alle mit
fröhlichen Erinnerungen an einen gelungenen Forentreff
verbunden, mit positiven Erwartungen für das nächste
Mal 2016.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Eben seh ich im ZDF dieses:
http://rodl.zdf.de/none/zdf/15/09/15...436k_p9v11.mp4

Labskaus für vom Sternekoch für Nordsee-Kutterfischer.
Das gepökelte Rindfleisch hat er gekocht und in feine Streifen geschnitten.
Alles Andere ist anders.

Guck ab min 34:10


Jetzt die Achter-Regatta auf dem Kiel-Kanal im ARD.
So schlecht ist da Wetternun auch wieder nicht, das
Deutsche Boot leicht in Führung, die Riemen kreuzen sich 
mit jenen der Niederländer ...
Wow, ist das spannend!

Unseren Zuschauern vom Forum viel Spass vor Ort!

Konrad

----------


## Klaus (A)

Bin gerade wieder aus Fahrdorf zu Hause angekommen und kann nur eines sagen:
Es war ein tolles Erlebnis!!!
-- endlich einmal Forums-Kollegen/Freunde (mit denen ich teilweise schon seit 15 Jahren kommuniziere) persönlich kennengelernt;
-- wunderbare Radtouren bei schönstem Wetter um die Schlei gemacht und eine tolle Landschaft kennengelernt (war schon 5 Tage vorher angereist);
-- schöne Schifftstour auf der Schlei genossen;
-- einem tollen Shanty Chor gelauscht (und teilweise mitgesungen).........

Ralf und Harald -- herzlichen Dank für Eure Bemühungen und die Organisation!!

Klaus

----------


## Frank1958

@Annemarie und Klaus
Tja, ebend noch am Frühstückstisch gesessen und schon wieder hier. Wir möchten uns dem Dank anschließen (Ralf,Harald)  Es war vorzüglich Organisiert. Zwei wunderschöne Tage an die wir uns immer erinnern werden. Schön Euch alle kennengelernt zu haben. Danke für alles. Liebe Grüße von Marion und Frank

----------


## Hartmut S

Auch wir möchten uns für die zwei netten Abende bei allen, insbesondere bei den Shanty Sängern und den Veranstaltern, bedanken!
Bei dieser Gelegenheit konnte ich auch einmal Ralf persönlich kennen lernen, von dem ich angenehm überrascht war.
Überrascht waren wir auch von dem doch relativ jungen Publikum.
Dazu haben die jungen Frauen der Teilnehmer einen erheblichen Beitrag geleistet.

Vielen Dank auch an Marion und Frank, die mir  ein Wohnmobil mit Motorboot auf Trailer  geschenkt haben. 
Beides zusammen hätte ich mir wohl nie leisten können.

Gruss
Hartmut u. Brigitte

----------


## RalfDm

> -- einem tollen Shanty Chor gelauscht (und teilweise mitgesungen).........


Herzlichen Dank für das Kompliment! Meinen Shanty-Brüdern und mir hat es Spaß gemacht, für Euch zu singen bzw. zu spielen!

Ralf

----------


## Frank1958

> Vielen Dank auch an Marion und Frank, die mir  ein Wohnmobil mit Motorboot auf Trailer  geschenkt haben. 
>  Beides zusammen hätte ich mir wohl nie leisten können.


Es war uns eine Freude. Ihr habts verdient. Gruss M+F

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Ralf, liebe am Fahrdorfer Treffen beteiligte Foristen,

eigentlich wollte ich meinen Bericht zu unserem mehrtägigen Treffen in Fahrdorf und Umgebung mit Bildern vom Abendessen im Odins am Freitag 11.9.2015 beginnen. Da wir, also Peggy und ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch die kleine Digitalkamera im Hotel zurückgelassen hatten, fehlen mir eigene Fotos dazu. Eben habe ich allerdings von Hartmut davon ganz lüttsche Bildchen per E-Mail-Anhang bekommen, die Brigitte zu verdanken sind. Werde versuchen, das teilweise in den nächsten Tagen zu bearbeiten.

Nachdem aber nun verständlicherweise der Abend des 12.9.2015 und das damit verbundene Auftreten der Shanty-Sänger von Fahrdorf jetzt schon das dominierende Thema der Fortsetzung dieses Threads sind, beginne ich also nun etappenweise von hier und da zu berichten. Nachdem schon Lob von mehreren Seiten hier zu vernehmen war, bleibt mir heute nur noch übrig in das allgemeine Befinden zur Veranstaltung und überhaupt des gesamten Ablaufs des Treffens einzustimmen. Selbst meine anfänglich eher skeptische Peggy tut auch jetzt noch kund, dass der weite Weg sich gelohnt hat, um so sympathische Menschen zu treffen.

Zur Einstimmung nachfolgend eines meiner wenigen Fotos von den Shanty-Sängern, weil ich per Tablet Videos versucht habe, die wohl wegen der eher ungünstigen Beleuchtung des Saales möglicherweise nicht so gut gelungen sind. Zu sehen ist also Ralf.





Der Shanty-Sänger Edgar hatte vor dem Essen einen zum Schmunzeln anregenden Bericht darüber verlesen, wie es überhaupt dazu gekommen ist, dass Labskaus auf die Welt kam. Er schreibt in seiner mir heute zugegangenen E-Mail auszugsweise, das sein Text kein Geheimnis und auch nicht geschützt sei, - zumal offen sein dürfte, ob es sich sowieso nur um eine der vielen Legenden oder Seemannsgarn handelt. Mit den "echten" Shantys als Arbeitslieder verhält es sich ähnlich. Sie werden in zahlreichen Variationen gesungen. Kritisch wird es bei den eher romantischen Seemannsliedern, die klassische Kompositionen sind und mit Sicherheit Urheberrechte berühren. 

Hier also nun der vollständige Text:

Labskaus  Eine Mittelalterliche Resteverwertung.

Der Laie, der von der Christlichen Seefahrt und ihren kulinarischen Leckereien keine Ahnung hat, versteht unter Labskaus etwas Zusammengekochtes und schüttelt darüber verächtlich den Kopf. Soll er doch, denn wahrscheinlich weiß er noch nicht, das Labskaus inzwischen auf den besten Speisekarten Einzug gehalten hat. Zwar gibt es mindestens 143 Labskaus-Rezepte, aber das Grundrezept lässt sich über folgenden Löffel schlagen:

Gekochtes Fleisch wird fein gehackt bis es aussieht wie Dosenfleisch. Dazu kommen Zwiebeln, Gurken, Kartoffelpüree und natürlich rote Bete. Schon beim Hering scheiden sich die Geister, aber er gehört dazu oder darein, denn Heringe befanden sich immer auf den Koggen der Hansezeit. Mit Salz und Pfeffer wird das ganze abgerundet. Das Rezept entstand, wie immer gute Rezepte entstehen, durch Zufall.

Es war der Smutje Heiner Labskaus, der auf der Johanna von Marienburg - einer Lübecker Kogge -  unterwegs von Wismar nach Bergen in seelische Bedrängnis geriet.

Im Kattegat war eine mächtige Welle über das vor Topp und Takel treibende Schiff hergefallen, hatte allerhand kurz und klein geschlagen und dabei den Proviant vernichtet. Viel war nicht übrig geblieben, stellte Labskaus beim Aufklaren fest. Ein Fass mit Heringen, rote eingelegte Bete, aufgequollener Schiffszwieback, Gurken und leicht stinkendes Pökelfleisch. Ratlos stand er in der Kombüse und überlegte, was er den Matrosen vorsetzen konnte. Sicher, die armen Teufel waren nicht verwöhnt, aber sie hatten Hunger und drohten, ihn windelweich zu schlagen. Um sich dem nicht auszusetzen, erfand er ein neues Gericht, denn nur richtige Not macht erfinderisch.

Das Fleisch konnte er den Leuten weder gebraten noch gekocht vorsetzen, denn es stank erbärmlich. Rote Bete alleine wären auch nur etwas für Vegetarier gewesen  die es damals noch gar nicht gab! Blieben die Salzheringe. Und da kam ihm der rettende Gedanke: Um den Geschmack des Fleisches zu neutralisieren, waren die Heringe gerade recht. Doch kleingehackt sah es mit den Heringen zusammen gar zu erbärmlich aus. Aber dank der roten Bete erhielt dieses  Zusammengekochte eine ansprechende rosa Farbe! Was dem Smutje noch fehlte war Quantität. Zufällig fiel sein Blick auf den Zwieback. Also hinein damit. Das ganze kochte er recht lange bis es Brei war. Der Rest war reine Geschmacksfrage. Noch ein paar Zwiebeln, Salz, Pfeffer, mit dem er nicht sehr sparsam umzugehen hatte, und klein geschnittene Gurken.

Die Seeleute der Johanna von Marienburg waren begeistert und ließen den Smutje hochleben. Von nun an wollten sie einmal in der Woche Labskaus auf der Back haben. Das sprach sich in der Lübecker Flotte herum und zuletzt aßen es selbst die verwöhnten Hamburger.

In der Zwischenzeit hat jeder Koch, der etwas auf sich hält, sein eigenes Rezept. Merkwürdig, es schmeckt überall anders, obwohl jeder schwört, die gleichen Zutaten zu verwenden. Besser ist es, statt stinkendes eingepökeltes Rindfleisch, einwandfreie Rinderbrust zu nehmen oder Dosenfleisch. Zwieback gilt als out, Kartoffeln sind in. Salzheringe sind out, Heringsfilets und Rollmöpse aber besonders in. Neuerdings wird es häufig mit Spiegelei ergänzt  oder etwa absichtlich zugedeckt?
Es gibt unwahrscheinlich viele Labskausrezepte und deshalb  auch so viele Anhänger dieses mittelalterlichen Seemanns- essens.

Doch zum Schluss möchte ich Ihnen mein Labskausrezept mitteilen:

Ich schwöre zum Beispiel auf folgende Zubereitung: Ein gut abgehangenes Steak kurz anbraten, dazu Prinzessbohnen und knusprig gebratene Kartoffeln, frischer Salat und ein trockener Wein!

Nun wünsche ich der verehrten Gesellschaft Guten Appetit und bin gespannt, welches Rezept sich der hiesige Wirt ausgedacht hat!

Fortsetzung folgt.

Ergänzung:

Damit auch auch die Forumsbenutzer und Mitleser das Foto sehen können die oft gewünschte kleinere Auflösung:



*"Nicht darauf beruht unser Heil, daß alles komme, wie wir es gerne nehmen, sondern daß wir es gerne nehmen, wie es kommt"*
(Johann Gottfried von Herder)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Abendessen im Odins
*
Für das Erscheinen zum Vorabendtreffen im Odins war vorgesehen 18.30 Uhr. Ralf einmal mehr ein Vorbild für Zuverlässigkeit und somit auch Pünktlichkeit saß zusammen mit seiner Frau als Erster an einem der reservierten Tische, die sich als zwei Zehnertische mit bequemen Korbstühlen darstellten. Es war ja von mir für 20 Personen bestellt worden. Neben Ralf und Soili (seine  finnische Frau) saßen dann Brigitte und Malte. Vis a vis Annamarie mit Klaus A.

Am Tisch dahinter Peggy - Renate - Hilde - Frank und Marion und vis a vis Harald - Carlos - Manfred - Hartmut und Brigitte. Klaus 42 und Helmut mit Bruder hatten es wohl zeitlich nicht mehr geschafft, denn auch nach 21.00 Uhr blieb es bei der Sitzordnung, die aber nicht festgeschrieben war. Die Gesprächsrunden und Themen wechselten laufend und Langeweile kam zu keinem Zeitpunkt auf. Prostatakrebs war auch an diesem Abend die nebensächlichste Sache der Welt, und das war auch gut so.

Inzwischen hat Hartmut die von Brigitte im Odins aufgenommenen Fotos mir in Originalauflösung übermittelt. Den zu sehenden Personenkreis habe ich oben beschrieben.













P.S.: Unser lieber Carlos ist leider nur einmal, aber gut verdeckt zu sehen. Im Alten Fährhaus am 12.9.2015 kommt er aber besser zur Geltung. Das gilt auch für Hartmuts Brigitte, die ja fotografiert hat.

Fortsetzung folgt

*"Ein Mensch wird in dem Moment alt, in dem er denkt, er hätte alles erlebt"*
(Pavel Kosorin)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Rundfahrt mit der Wappen von Schleswig*

Die dreistündige Rundfahrt um 14.00 Uhr am 12.3.2015 auf der Schlei mit dem Schiff, das den Namen der Stadt trägt, in der es vor Anker liegt, -* hier* - war ein erholsames Erlebnis. Und das nicht nur wegen des an diesem Tage herrschenden strahlenden Sonnenscheins, sondern auch wegen der guten Laune aller teilnehmenden Foristen. Nachstehend Hinweise zu den folgenden Fotos:

1.Bild: Manfred - Renate - Marion - Frank - Brigitte und Peggy

2.Bild: Manfred - Brgitte - Harald - Frank - Marion - und Renate

3.Bild: Renate - Hilde und Carlos

4.Bild: Frank und Marion und im Hintergrund Annamarie und Klaus A














*"Ein Philosoph ist ein Mann, der in Ermangelung einer Frau die ganze Welt umarmt"*
(Peter Ustinov)

Gruß Harald

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung Fotos von der Rundfahrt auf der Schlei

*










Bild 1: Brigitte - Manfred - Annamarie - Harald

Bild 2: Marion - Frank - Peggy - Brigitte

Bild 3: Manfred und Annamarie

Bild 4: Brigitte - Malte und Peggy*

"Humor ist die Fähigkeit, an den Auswüchsen der menschlichen Natur Gefallen zu finden"*
(William Somerset-Maugham)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Besichtigung von Schloss Gottorf
*
Nach dem Frühstück am 12.9.2015 war bis zur Schlei-Rundfahrt mit der Wappen von Schleswig noch ausreichend Zeit, diesem Schlossprunkstück einen Besuch abzustatten -* hier* -

Die Sonderausstellung Nydam war im Eintrittspreis inbegriffen -* hier* - 

Wem das alles noch nicht genug war, konnte auch noch eine extra zu bezahlende - *hier* - Ausstellung in einem weiterem Bauwerk anschauen

Der Eintrittspreis von 9  für diese bemerkenswerte Ausstellung war es wert.

Nachfolgend eigene Bilder ohne Kommentar:













*"Dinge wahrzunehmen, ist der Keim der Intelligenz"*
(Laotse)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung Schloss Gottorf*














*"Wenn einer noch so klug ist, so ist er oft doch nicht klug genug, um den Dummen zu begreifen"*
(Friedl Beutelrock)

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

also,
gelungenes Treffen,das Wetter war dann doch nicht so berauschend wie man an der Kleidung sehen kann.
gute Fotos,
ich kenn Euch ja nur vom schreiben hier
schade das es bei mir nicht geklappt hat.
also schön dran bleiben ,vieleicht geht ja nächstes Jahr was.

sonnig Grüsse aus dem verregneten Mainz

adam

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung Auftreten der Shanty-Sänger von Fahrdorf im Alten Fährhaus*

Ralf hat mir freundlicherweise einige wohl von seiner Frau aufgenommene Fotos zur Verfügung gestellt. Zusätzlich bekam ich per E-Mail-Anhang die Noten und den Text des Gesanges zu dem Peggy sich freiwillig unter die Shanty-Sänger begab. Nachfolgend eine Auswahl der humorig anmutenden Bilder und den Song "up she goes" - hier - 












*"Man muß wissen, daß es Dinge gibt, die unserer Macht nicht unterliegen und die wir nur zu erkennen, nicht hervorzubringen imstande sind"*
(Dante Alighieri)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung Auftreten der Shanty-Sänger von Fahrdorf im Alten Fährhaus
*
Nachdem Peggy zusammen mit den Shanty-Sängern für zusätzliche Stimmung gesorgt hatte, war auch ich an der Reihe, denn Ralf ob der Tatsache, dass ich in Hamburg geboren bin, war wohl überzeugt, dass ich das wohl jedem richtigen Hamburger geläufige Lied: "An de Eck steiht ´n Jung mit´n Tüddelband" kennen würde und auch singen könnte. 

Nachfolgend der Liedtext:

An de Eck steiht ´n Jung mit´n Tüddelband
in de anner Hand ´n Bodderbrood mit Kees,
wenn he blots nich mit de Been in´n Tüddel kümmt
un dor liggt he ok all lang op de Nees
un he rasselt mit´n Dassel op´n Kantsteen
un he bitt sick ganz geheurig op de Tung,
as he opsteiht, seggt he: hett nich weeh doon,
ischa ´n Klacks för ´n Hamborger Jung

Refrain
Jo, jo, jo, Klaun, klaun, Äppel wüllt wi klaun,
ruck zuck övern Zaun,
Ein jeder aber kann dat nich, denn he mutt ut Hamborg sien.

An de Eck steiht ´n Deern mit´n Eierkorf
in de anner Hand ´n groote Buddel Rum
Wenn se blots nich mit de Eier op dat Plaaster sleit
un dor seggt dat ok al lang "bum bum".
Un se smitt de Eiers un den Rum tosomen
un se seggt "so'n Eiergrog den hebb ik geern"
as se opsteiht, seggt se: "hett nich weeh doon,
ischa´n Klacks för´n Hamborger Deern

Refrain
Jo, jo, jo, Klaun, klaun, Äppel wüllt wi klaun,
ruck zuck övern Zaun,
Ein jeder aber kann dat nich, denn he mutt ut Hamborg sien.

Hierzu wieder einige Fotos, wobei ich mir erspart habe, anzugeben wo wer steht oder sitzt. Malte war so freundlich, mit meinem Tablet meinen Auftritt als Sänger abzuspeichern. Meine anfängliche Befürchtung, dass sich diese Aufnahme und auch die von mir selbst vorher und nachher abgespeicherten Shanty-Gesänge als weniger gut herausstellen könnten, war unzutreffend, denn nach dem Überspielen vom Tablet auf meinen PC-Speicher ließ sich das alles ganz gut anhören und anschauen. 

 












P.S.: Wegen meiner eingeschränkten Hörfähigkeit habe ich den Vornamen der Frau von Klaus A nicht korrekt verstanden und falsch eingestellt. Er lautet Annemarie und nicht Annamarie. Ich bitte höflich um Nachsicht für meinen Fehler. *

"Es werden mehr Menschen durch Übung tüchtig, als durch ihre ursprüngliche Anlage"*
(Demokrit)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Abschied von der Schlei
*
Nach dem Frühstück konnten Peggy und ich sich noch von Frank und Marion, Klaus A und Annemarie sowie Brigitte und Malte, die auch im Hotel an der Schlei Quartier bezogen hatten, verabschieden. Wir wollten noch die wahrhaftig beeindruckende Kathedrale von Schleswig besuchen und waren darum auch sehr früh aufgebrochen. Fotografieren sollte man ohne Blitz, was ich auch brav befolgt habe. Bei der Qualität der folgenden Bilder waren auch wegen der eher spärlichen Beleuchtung im Inneren der Kathedrale Abstriche hinzunehmen. Das gilt ebenso für die Außenaufnahme bei bedecktem Himmel. Aber nichtsdestotrotz:  
















*"Nicht darauf beruht unser Heil, daß alles komme, wie wir es gerne nehmen, sondern daß wir es gerne nehmen, wie es kommt"*
(Johann Gottfried von Herder)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung Kathedrale in Schleswig

*













*"Weise hasten nicht, und Hastende sind selten weise"*
(Laotisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Die Schleibrücke bei Lindaunis
*
Sehr verhalten fuhren wir nach dem Besuch der am frühen Morgen kaum frequentierten Schleswiger Kathedrale heimwärts. Wir hatten noch eine Verabredung zum Mittagessen mit Bekannten im Restaurant an der Schleibrücke. Diese Brücke, ein technisches Wunderwerk aus früherer Zeit, soll irgendwann abgerissen werden, um einer neu zu errichtenden  mehrspurigen Brücke Platz zu machen. Immer um Dreiviertel einer Stunde wird die Fahrbahn, die sowohl dem Autoverkehr als auch den darüber hinwegbrausenden Zügen von Flensburg nach Kiel Platz bietet, hochgefahren, damit Schiffe mit hohen Aufbauten, also auch Segelschiffe mit hohen Masten darunter passieren können.

Nachfolgend meine Fotos bei immer noch leicht eingetrübtem Wetter. 
















*"Der Mensch soll aus Gesundheit freudig, aus Überzeugung mäßig und aus Verständnis gut essen"*
(Karl Friedrich v. Rumohr)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung Schleibrücke
*
















Der Navigator zeigt um 14.00 Uhr 719 Kilometer bis vor unsere Haustür und Ankunft am 20.44 Uhr an. Durch einige Staus und Umleitungen konnten wir aber doch um 21.35 Uhr unsere Haustür aufschließen. Es waren 3 ereignisreiche Tage mit vielen Höhepunkten, an die wir uns sicher noch lange gern zurückerinnern werden. 


*"Du magst denjenigen vergessen, mit dem du gelacht hast, aber nie denjenigen, mit dem du geweint hast"*
(Khalil Gibran)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Danke nochmal an Ralf und Harald,

auch wir sind gestern 16.09. um 18:00 wieder in unserer schönen Heimat der Hersbrucker Schweiz gut heimgekehrt. Wie schon Alle anderen Teilnehmer geschrieben es war alles bestens organisiert. Es war anders und schöner als am Säntis. Obwohl wir ja Bergler sind.

Extra Dank an Ralf mit Gattin für die Mitnahme zum Nord-Ostsee-Kanal. Wir haben noch die Ostsee mit Stellplatz hinter dem Damm erkundet, sowie von Kappeln aus mit dem Schiff nach Schleimünde zur Vogelwarte geschippert.

Der Rückweg führte uns mit Zwischenstopp in Soltau und Besuch der schönen Fachwerkstadt Celle. Bilder werde ich nach Sichtung an die Privat Adressen verschicken.

Lieber Harald es ist an der Zeit sich für das Forum-Treffen 2016 Gedanken zu machen..........................

Grüße
Manfred

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Danke sehr herzlich Ralf und Harald für das hervorragende Event und ein grosses DANKESCHÖN an die Chantysänger.

Es hat mir sehr gut gefallen, obwohl ich nur den Samstagabend geniessen konnte.

Mein Statement kommt zwar etwas später, da ich gestern erst von meiner norddeutschen Reise zurück gekehrt bin.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung
*
Nach einem verlängerten Aufenthalt auf der Schlei und um die Schlei herum kamen nachträglich von Manfred noch Fotos per E-Mail. Die nachfolgenden Bilder zeigen das Labskaus, so wie der Koch vom Alten Fährhaus es für uns auf die Teller gelegt hatte und 4 vergnügte Radfahrer 













Botschaft der Liebe

*Liebe die ganze Menschheit.
Hilf allen Lebewesen.
Sei glücklich. Sei höflich.
Sei eine Quelle unerschöpflicher Freude.
Erkenne Gott und das Gute in jedem Gesicht.
Kein Heiliger ist ohne Vergangenheit, kein Sünder ohne Zukunft.
Sprich Gutes über jeden.
Kannst du für jemanden kein Lob finden, so lasse ihn aus deinem Leben gehen.
Sei originell. Sei erfinderisch.
Sei mutig  schöpfe Mut, immer und immer wieder.
Ahme nicht nach. Sei stark. Sei aufrichtig.
Stütze dich nicht auf die Krücken anderer.
Denke mit deinem eigenen Kopf. Sei du selbst.
Alle Vollkommenheit und Tugend Gottes sind in dir verborgen  offenbare sie.
Auch Weisheit ist bereits in dir  schenke sie der Welt.
Lasse zu, dass die Gnade Gottes dich frei macht.
Lasse dein Leben das einer Rose sein  schweigend spricht sie die Sprache des Duftes.

*Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung
*
Nun sind gestern auch von Malte noch einige Fotos bei mir eingetrudelt. Nachfolgend eine Auswahl.

















*"Ich habe eine große Zärtlichkeit und Bewunderung für die Erde und keine Spur davon für meine Generation"*
(Ernest Hemingway)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Brigitte und Malte haben die Schlei bei ihren Radtouren auch so erlebt, wie an den folgenden Bildern zu erkennen ist.

















*"Die Gesellschaft setzt sich aus nur zwei großen Klassen zusammen: die einen haben mehr Mahlzeiten als Appetit, die anderen weit mehr Appetit als Mahlzeiten"*
(Nicolas Chamfort)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Harald,

*deine bisherigen Fotos gefallen mir gut!*

Leider habe ich auf meinem PC eine Ladezeit von 1.40 Minuten.
Auf dem Netbook 1.10 Minuten.
Kannst du da noch etwas ändern?
Die Seiten bauen sich nur sehr, sehr langsam auf. Manchmal bricht der Aufbau auch ab.

Eine Größe von 76,0 KB (77.824 Bytes) würde reichen.
Das Bild bleibt weiterhin groß, nur das es etwas komprimiert  ist.
Alle langen Nasen und Falten bleiben erhalten  :L&auml;cheln: 

Deine Größe ist teilweise 2,70 MB (2.834.432 Bytes)
Das finden meine Computer, und ich persönlich etwas zu groß.
Warteschleifen kennen wir ja bereits von anderen.

Was sagen denn die anderen  Teilnehmer dazu?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frank1958

> Was sagen denn die anderen  Teilnehmer dazu?


 Bei mir geht das recht flott. Keinerlei Probleme. Von den Nasen und Falten abgesehen...........*gg*   Grüssli Frank

----------


## Harald_1933

> Kannst du da noch etwas ändern?
> Die Seiten bauen sich nur sehr, sehr langsam auf. Manchmal bricht der Aufbau auch ab.


Wenn der Aufbau abbricht, hat jemand zu schnell gescrollt. Dann ein wenig zurück und alles wird wieder klar. Selbst auf meinem kleinen Tablet, was jeder im Alten Fährhaus gesehen hat, weil ich damit die Shanty-Sänger als Video-Aufzeichnung, also mit Bild und Ton festgehalten habe, ist kaum eine Verzögerung beim Aufbau der Fotos hinzunehmen. Und auch auf dem Toshiba-Laptop von Peggy im Parterre unseres Hauses kommen die Bilder ohne nennenswerte Verzögerung. Vielleicht liegt es am dortigen Netz und nicht an der Auflösung der Fotos?

Nachfolgend noch ein schönes Foto von Manfred.




*"Always look on the bright side of life"
*
Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Auch das folgende Foto hat mir Manfred innerhalb einer Zip.Datei per E-Mail zugesandt und einmal mehr erwähnt, dass er nichts dagegen habe, wenn seine Bilder in das Foum eingestellt werden. Er hat seine Fotos aber noch an weitere Teilnehmer am Treffen in Fahrdorf übermittelt.




*"Es ist, wie es ist, und wie es ist, ist es"
*(Manfred)

    Gruß Harald

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Hartmut,

das Thema ist, wie wir alle mitbekommen haben, nicht neu und durchaus nachvollziehbar. Fotos, so wie von Dir vorgeschlagen lassen sich zwar komprimieren und sind bei der Entnahme von 30% ihrer Pixel durchaus noch Web-tauglich und ihre Dateigröße wurde dabei auf 40% ihres Ursprungs reduziert. - Will man aber ein solches Foto dann für einen Abzug nutzen, werden die entnommenen Pixel auffällig, das Foto somit unscharf.


 
Der einzige Weg, dies zu umgehen würde das viel aufwändigere Einstellen solcher Fotos als Thumbnails bedeuten (in diesem Fall nur 37KB), die dann mit dem hochauflösenden Foto (1,011MB) zu verlinken wären und jedem User es selbst überließe, das hochauflösende Foto, durch Anklicken des Thumbnails, aufzurufen.

Mein Server würde auch die dann noch etwas höhere Last überstehen, wenn es denn einen noch dümmeren Mitstreiter als unseren allzeit aktiven Harald gäbe, der allen Deinen Ansprüchen genügen würde. Ich hoffe Du verstehst was ich damit meine. - Auf jeden Fall nicht, dass ich Harald für dumm halte !!!

In diesem Sinne einen herzlichen Gruß aus Düsseldorf an die Ostsee
Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Heribert,

hab Dank für Deinen verständlichen Beitrag. Es ist ja in der Tat nicht immer so ganz einfach, es jedem recht zu machen. Es gibt Forumsbenutzer, die gern hochauflösende Bildeinstellungen anschauen möchten. Natürlich könnte ich nun jedes einzelne von mir in das Forum eingestellte Foto per IrfanView 438 auf die Bildgröße z.B. 800 zu 600 minimieren, und zwar nur, um es einigen Wenigen zu erleichtern, die Bilder rascher herbeiscrollen zu können. Ich habe mir diese Mühe nun erspart, denn ich habe ja ohnehin über einen Server zuvor die Bilder für das Forum geeignet einstellen müssen.

Heribert sei einmal mehr Dank, denn von ihm habe ich fast alles gelernt, was zur Bedienung eines PC an zusätzlichem Wissen erforderlich ist. Die Grundkenntnise dafür habe ich vor Jahren in einem von der Stadt Mannheim finanzierten Senioren-Kurs für PC-Bedienung erworben.

Bei meinen Recherchen zum Standort des Ortes, von dem aus Hartmut Internet-Kontakt hat, habe ich herausgefunden, dass dort wohl tatsächlich noch dringender Bedarf an einer Netzverbesserung besteht. Man liest z.B., dass die nächstgelegene Bahnstation sich etwa fünf Kilometer entfernt befindet. Es leben dort Bodenvögel in Grassteppen und in den Feldern. Und der Ort gehört zu den jüngsten Gemeinden in Schleswig-Holstein. Da ist wohl dringender Handlungsbedarf für ein Glasfaserkabel.

Ich wünsche allen Foristen und auch den stillen Mitlesern guten Empfang.

*"Freundschaft ist eine Tür zwischen zwei Menschen. Sie kann manchmal knarren, sie kann klemmen, aber sie ist nie verschlossen"*
(Balthasar Gracián y Morales)

Herzliche Grüße aus der Vorderpfalz nach Düsseldorf auch von Peggy

Harald

----------


## Helmut

Hallo Harald,

Hartmut meint wohl ein Komprimierungsprogramm wie z.B. das kostenlose "FILEminimizer Pictures 3.0" von balesio, bei dem die Qualität des Bildes erhalten bleibt aber um ca. 90% oder mehr komprimiert wird.

Beste Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Kann mich Frank nur anschließen. Keine Probleme. Wahrscheinlich liegt es bei Hartmut an den nördlichen Breitengraden sprich Fischköppe "ggg"

Gruß
Manfred (Süden)

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Helmut und Interessierte,

um diesen Thread nicht weiter mit Nebenschauplätzen zu belegen, habe ich in *Hilfe und FAQ* zur "Bildbearbeitung im Forum" ein Beispiel gebracht.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Harald,

herzlichen Dank für die DVD s
*Sie sind dir sehr gut gelungen!*




> Wahrscheinlich liegt es bei Hartmut an den nördlichen Breitengraden sprich Fischköppe "ggg"


Lieber Manfred,  du Krakselhuber,
schau bitte hier einmal:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5401#post85401

Die Natur liegt vor unserer Haustür. Das Kabel versinkt im Moor, oder wird von den Graureihern angeknabbert.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
vom Fischkopp

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Seefahrer,

und weil ich Dich mit den DVDs beglücken, also zufriedenstellen konnte, habe ich explizit für Dich noch etwas so eingestellt, dass Du auch da noch frohlocken kannst. 

Der älteste und der zweitälteste Teilnehmer am Fahrdorfer Treffen, bei dem das Thema Prostatakrebs von Anfang an mal fast völlig in den Hintergrund trat, haben nichts dagegen, wenn sie hier in arg verkleinerter Größe noch mal auftreten dürfen. 








-* hier* - noch von den Shanty-Sängern von Fahrdorf eine Zugabe.
*
"Always look on the bright side of life"
*
Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Ha, ha, ha,

gut, lieber Harald, das lass mal so.  :L&auml;cheln: 



> Der älteste und der zweitälteste Teilnehmer am Fahrdorfer Treffen, bei dem das Thema Prostatakrebs von Anfang an mal fast völlig in den Hintergrund trat, haben nichts dagegen, wenn sie hier in arg verkleinerter Größe noch mal auftreten dürfen.


Nööö, ich auch nicht, wenn die Gösse der Bilder - , und die Gesundheit stimmt!
Für so etwas verneige ich mich gerne einmal . . . :L&auml;cheln: 

*Meinen Bauch hättest du aber weglassen können*  :L&auml;cheln: 

Hier das Original *ggg*


Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Bildveränderer,

also mit Paintshop habe ich auch mal mit Hilfe von Heribert über Teamview einen schmutzigen Sonnenvorhang neben der Geburtstagstorte für Peggy an einem frühen Morgen irgendwo in Thailand in einem Hotel wegretuschiert. Aber Du verstehst Dich ja auch auf solche Spielchen, um eine besseren Eindruck zu hinterlassen. Jemand hat auch ein von mir nicht gern gelittenes Foto in Hochformat zusammen mit unserem Senior Carlos mit seiner Digi-Kamera fixiert. Da kommt auch der von Peggy verschmähte unter dem Hosengürtel liegende, vom guten Essen zeugende den unteren Bereich verdeckende Bereich zur Geltung. Wie hat mal eine Wienerin zu Peggy auf einer Kreuzfahrt irgendwo gemeint: "Aber Frau H. Ein Mann ohne Bauch, das ist wie ein Himmel ohne Sterne". Die Frau hätte ich am liebsten in den Arm genommen, aber ihr kräftiger daneben stehender Lebensgefährte hatte eher was dagegen.

*"Freunde muss man sich nicht selbst suchen. Freunde findet man nur auf dem Weg des Lebens"*
(Nitschke Hannah-Lea) 


Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Labskaus mit gepökelter Rinderbrust*




> Labskaus ist ein Gericht, das wohl zum einen entstanden ist, weil früher viele Seeleute an Skorbut erkrankten und nur weiche Nahrung zu sich nehmen konnten und zum anderen an Bord nur gut lagerfähige Zutaten verfügbar waren: Nämlich eingesalzenes Fleisch, Kartoffeln, sauer eingelegte Heringe, Rote Bete und Eier. Ein pinkfarbener Brei aus Fleisch und dazu Fisch. Warum sollte man heute so etwas kochen beziehungsweise essen wollen? Weil es mit guten Zutaten bereitet hervorragend schmeckt. Die feine erdige Note der Roten Bete, saftiges Rindfleisch, die cremigen Kartoffeln abgewechselt von einem Biss in die saure Gurke oder den Hering, das flüssige Eigelb  ein tolles Essen nach einem langen Herbstspaziergang.


Bitte -* hier* - weiterlesen

*"Das beste an der Zukunft ist vielleicht der Umstand, dass immer nur ein Tag auf einmal kommt"*
(Dean Acheson)

Gruß Harald

----------

